# Art Deco!



## Flanderian

I'm very fond of it. My eldest daughter once used a term that well describes my feeling about it, "resonant." It is an element which constituted a significant portion of my childhood world, at which time I paid virtually no attention to it, except perhaps being over-awed by the cavernous interior of The Radio City Music Hall. But since then, there have been some changes, among which is fondness for beautiful things, or at least things I consider beautiful. And so I find many things that might be classed as Art Deco.

As with most such things, and more so decorative arts, I'd be astonished if there wasn't a good deal of scholarly debate about what is or isn't art deco, the periods when it was popular, and what sort of items are, or are not, something that can be included in that classification. My definition is broader; if I think it's art deco, it *is* art deco! And I derive much pleasure and enrichment from such images. Much to my delight I've stumbled upon a blog, which not only is a cornucopia of art deco images, but assembled by an individual whose _eye_ I consider to be marvelous. So for any who might share my interested, if not passion, this is the link for this very appealing blog.

https://artdeco.co.vu/archive


----------



## cellochris

Very nice, Flanderian! I enjoy retro art deco - or perhaps a contemporary look back at the style.

Such as the Rocketeer ads from the 1990s:









Or the more recent art from a video game titled "Bioshock"


----------



## Flanderian

cellochris said:


> Very nice, Flanderian! I enjoy retro art deco - or perhaps a contemporary look back at the style.
> 
> Such as the Rocketeer ads from the 1990s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the more recent art from a video game titled "Bioshock"


Those are very nice posters! I've seen the first film, which lost opportunities it might have had. The poster is better. 

Here's a few more De Lempicka paintings. Interesting woman, I read her biography.

https://artdeco.co.vu/post/138022039277/dieselfutures-tamara-łempicka


----------



## cellochris

Flanderian said:


> Those are very nice posters! I've seen the first film, which lost opportunities it might have had. The poster is better.
> 
> Here's a few more De Lempicka paintings. Interesting woman, I read her biography.
> 
> https://artdeco.co.vu/post/138022039277/dieselfutures-tamara-łempicka


Agreed on both points - just read her bio as well, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shaver

I am very fond of Deco too, the Chrysler building is a sumptuous delight.

"We will sing of great crowds excited by work, by pleasure, and by riot; we will sing of the multicolored, polyphonic tides of revolution in the modern capitals; we will sing of the vibrant nightly fervor of arsenals and shipyards blazing with violent electric moons; greedy railway stations that devour smoke-plumed serpents; factories hung on clouds by the crooked lines of their smoke; bridges that stride the rivers like giant gymnasts, flashing in the sun with a glitter of knives; adventurous steamers that sniff the horizon; deep-chested locomotives whose wheels paw the tracks like the hooves of enormous steel horses bridled by tubing; and the sleek flight of planes whose propellers chatter in the wind like banners and seem to cheer like an enthusiastic crowd." - Marinetti 

This thread requires a companion piece: Nouveau.


----------



## Chouan

Again, Modernista:


----------



## SG_67

The elevator bank in the lobby of the LaSalle Bank building in Chicago:


----------



## culverwood

A few Art Deco glass pieces. Well they are more Deco than Noveau to me.

2 Orrefors 2 Kosta





































Perhaps just Swedish Modern.


----------



## SG_67

The Carbide and Carbon building in Chicago:


----------



## cellochris

Very nice, enjoying both these threads!


----------



## Flanderian

Shaver said:


> I am very fond of Deco too, the Chrysler building is a sumptuous delight.


A magnificent structure, inside -

And out -










And which once housed the fabled, elite Cloud Club -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_Club

While not entirely successful aesthetically -

It nonetheless served as inspiration for this lovely Fellow's advertising illustration from the April 1935 issue of Esquire.


----------



## SG_67

Chicago Board of Trade on LaSalle and Jackson:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...yoqHOmGBOxnvi91xtXILTK9Q&ust=1467144234376157

The Merchandise Mart, Chicago. Until the Pentagon was built, this was the largest commercial / office building in the world:


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> Chicago Board of Trade on LaSalle and Jackson:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...yoqHOmGBOxnvi91xtXILTK9Q&ust=1467144234376157
> 
> The Merchandise Mart, Chicago. Until the Pentagon was built, this was the largest commercial / office building in the world:


Iconic!


----------



## Howard

This is just gorgeous.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> This is just gorgeous.


Fascinating, Howard. I missed that one. Where is it from?


----------



## culverwood

The Senate House, University of London


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Fascinating, Howard. I missed that one. Where is it from?


I'm gonna have to check.


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


>


Flanderian,
I meant to ask, what building is that?


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> Flanderian,
> I meant to ask, what building is that?


I'm uncertain, it's either Tolkien's Dark Tower, or it's The American Radiator Building!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Fascinating, Howard. I missed that one. Where is it from?


It's from Mo Welch.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> It's from Mo Welch.


Thank you, Howard! I had never heard of this painter, and think her work is intriguing. :thumbs-up:

https://blog.artweb.com/interviews/mo-welch/


----------



## phyrpowr

A 1980s spy-thriller had the protagonist walking through a Deco lobby and calling it "strangely modern after all these years": I still think so.

And that American Radiator building has _got_ to be considered GTH Deco.


----------



## Flanderian

Sorry about the bump, and all, but these images need to be seen. I have comparatively little interest in motorcycles, have never ridden one, or wished to. But his is one of the best integrated and most incredible designs I've ever seen!

https://artdeco.co.vu/post/115120618742/design-is-fine-henderson-kj


----------



## Tempest

Flanderian said:


> I have comparatively little interest in motorcycles, have never ridden one, or wished to. But his is one of the best integrated and most incredible designs I've ever seen!


Luckily this beauty appears to be purely art, as the front wheel won't turn much and the ergonomics look pretty impossible.
EDIT: Okay, highly improbable.
https://www.likecool.com/1930s_Art_Deco_Henderson_Motorcycle--Motorcycle--Car.html


----------



## Flanderian

Tempest said:


> Luckily this beauty appears to be purely art, as the front wheel won't turn much and the ergonomics look pretty impossible.
> EDIT: Okay, highly improbable.
> https://www.likecool.com/1930s_Art_Deco_Henderson_Motorcycle--Motorcycle--Car.html


Thanks for that, you're right! Looks like you'd need to be no more than about 4 feet tall and supine for it to possibly be ridden.

Strictly pedestal material.


----------



## eagle2250

Tempest said:


> Luckily this beauty appears to be purely art, as the front wheel won't turn much and the ergonomics look pretty impossible.
> EDIT: Okay, highly improbable.
> ............


Actually a bike is turned more by leaning in the direction that one wishes to turn, rather than by turning the wheel. Otherwise, I tend to agree with your assessment of the design ergonomics.


----------



## Tempest

Correct. My understanding is that past about 12mph, handlebars barely move. Parking can't be convenient, and my guess is that those handles behind the saddle actually get used to just lift the rear wheel off the ground and pivot the vehicle into place.
Dare I mention that gobs of vintage cigarette lighters feature lovely art deco design?


----------



## Flanderian

Gee, it doesn't *look* like Starbucks!?


----------



## Chouan

A very interesting cafe in one of the most upmarket parts of Londo


----------



## Flanderian

Chouan said:


> A very interesting cafe in one of the most upmarket parts of Londo


Thank you, that's beautiful!

I'm so sick of American strip malls and the flat, depressing chains they house, full of over worked, underpaid and not surprisingly, often unmotivated, unhappy kids. But excepting some urban centers, they're ubiquitous. Whatever the beauties of the countryside might offer, retail in the 'burbs is largely an aesthetic and gastronomic wasteland. 

Welcome to the New World Order! :biggrin:


----------



## Chouan

Flanderian said:


> Thank you, that's beautiful!
> 
> I'm so sick of American strip malls and the flat, depressing chains they house, full of over worked, underpaid and not surprisingly, often unmotivated, unhappy kids. But excepting some urban centers, they're ubiquitous. Whatever the beauties of the countryside might offer, retail in the 'burbs is largely an aesthetic and gastronomic wasteland.
> 
> Welcome to the New World Order! :biggrin:


It is a wonderful place in which to have an informal meal, probably the most authentically friendly place that I've ever been to, and the Art Deco inlaid wood paneling is, as the pictures and the film show, are indeed beautiful.


----------



## Howard

Can we be allowed to post nude art deco?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Can we be allowed to post nude art deco?


That's a very reasonable question, Howard, as nudes are a traditional motif in many different art forms. I'd certainly not find it objectionable, but I would think it best if a Mod weighed in with an official opinion.


----------



## Langham

The city of Asmara (Africa's "Little Rome"), in what was formerly Italian Eritrea, is justly famed for its stylish art deco architecture, some of which was at the very forefront of the movement.

This brings to light an apparent nexus between art deco architecture and some of the more uncompromising systems of government that emerged in the 1930s - fascism, etc; there was also a Stalinist version. However, I prefer to think this is largely coincidental - these regimes were quite keen on large and impressive public works, and the architects of the time found it expedient for a number of reasons to pursue the art deco approach.

There are a number of impressive art deco buildings dotted around London, and in other cities elsewhere, in those parts of the world that remained free of totalitarianism.


----------



## Flanderian

Langham said:


> The city of Asmara (Africa's "Little Rome"), in what was formerly Italian Eritrea, is justly famed for its stylish art deco architecture, some of which was at the very forefront of the movement.
> 
> This brings to light an apparent nexus between art deco architecture and some of the more uncompromising systems of government that emerged in the 1930s - fascism, etc; there was also a Stalinist version. However, I prefer to think this is largely coincidental - these regimes were quite keen on large and impressive public works, and the architects of the time found it expedient for a number of reasons to pursue the art deco approach.
> 
> There are a number of impressive art deco buildings dotted around London, and in other cities elsewhere, in those parts of the world that remained free of totalitarianism.


Thank you for this! I had no idea that it existed.

The confluence of Art Deco and fascism has irredeemably besmirched this art form in the minds of some. Truly coincident, these two unrelated phenomenon occurred during the same historical period. And fascism's use of Art Deco iconography in propaganda seems to have permanently linked them.


----------



## Langham

^ I have long harboured a wish to visit Asmara. In the hills, it is (or perhaps only was) connected to the coast by cable car. However, if getting there involves flying with Air Egypt, then it's a no. A high proportion of the city's population still claim Italian descent, well at least in part. Italian traditions persist - the cafes, cinema etc.


----------



## Flanderian

Langham said:


> ^ I have long harboured a wish to visit Asmara. In the hills, it is (or perhaps only was) connected
> to the coast by cable car. However, if getting there involves flying with Air Egypt, then it's a no. A high proportion of the city's population still claim Italian descent, well at least in part. Italian traditions persist - the cafes, cinema etc.


More images of the same building.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...PPNAhXClx4KHaeuDc8QMwg_KAwwDA&iact=mrc&uact=8

Edit: A rather nice article on the topic with more photos -

https://theculturetrip.com/africa/e...ini-modernism-and-the-architecture-of-asmara/


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> That's a very reasonable question, Howard, as nudes are a traditional motif in many different art forms. I'd certainly not find it objectionable, but I would think it best if a Mod weighed in with an official opinion.


I know, I wouldn't want to post something that has a naked woman without asking permission if I could do it first.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Seeing as this is a men's clothing site: Oviatt Building/Penthouse... Cicada Restaurant... research and enjoy.


----------



## Flanderian

I should add that I've always thought the Art Deco aesthetic had a strong influence on the production design of Ridley Scott's 1982 dystopian sci-fi masterpiece, _Blade Runner_. To me this feels most evident in the design for the Tyrell Corporation.


----------



## Flanderian

Too good not to share. A Deco Roller!

https://artdeco.co.vu/post/149274388542/carsthatnevermadeitetc-rolls-royce-phantom-l


----------



## Shaver

Flanderian said:


> I should add that I've always thought the Art Deco aesthetic had a strong influence on the production design of Ridley Scott's 1982 dystopian sci-fi masterpiece, _Blade Runner_. To me this feels most evident in the design for the Tyrell Corporation.


A masterpiece indeed. And for those who admire the character of Rachael (magnificently played by an icy Sean Young) then you could do worse than to examine certain of the out-take footage from disc 4 (Enhancement Archive) of the 5 disc set.

:great:


----------



## Shaver

If we are to follow the Deco movie route (and why not?) then this:


----------



## culverwood

When I saw the picture from Blade Runner it reminded me of a cross between Biba and Albert Speer.


----------



## Shaver

Speaking of which....


----------



## SG_67

Shaver said:


> Speaking of which....


I watched a PBS documentary a few weeks ago about the 1936 games. I cam away with 2 revelations:

1) How those games influenced the execution and coverage of the Olympic Games since.

2) What an incredible and thorough racist Avery Brundage was.


----------



## culverwood

Its a difficult topic but Speer certainly had talent as an architect.


----------



## Flanderian

Shaver said:


> If we are to follow the Deco movie route (and why not?) then this:


I had not even considered that, but I very much agree. While I've sometimes heard the aesthetic of the film described as Impressionist, I think that's mistaken as it seems very much Art Deco, pure and strong.



culverwood said:


> When I saw the picture from Blade Runner it reminded me of a cross between Biba and Albert Speer.


I think that's mostly spot on, though I had to Google Biba. I think they might not do as much in The States as Britain, or as likely I've simply lost touch with such things.



culverwood said:


> Its a difficult topic but Speer certainly had talent as an architect.


I'm not fond of Speer's work, and it has nothing to do with his politics, to me it appears sterile. And the above set for _Blade Runner _serves as a good comparison in that regard; while superficially similar, the _Blade Runner_ set contains more random and unexpected line, which I finds interests and holds the eye. In the work of Speer I've seen, nothing is unexpected, everything is order, and at its core, mediocre.

Art Deco's association with the fascists is unavoidable, particularly that they made abundant use of the mode in their iconography, and that may have been their one true genius. But the reality is that Art Deco was simply the most popular and vital decorative and fine art form of the era in which they grew and flourished, and was widely used by many disparate and conflicting movements.

The painting of Tamara De Lempicka has sometimes been characterized (Unfairly I think.) as fascist -










Yet no one would so accuse the work of the great muralist Diego Rivera of being fascist though both often shared Art Deco as aesthetic inspiration.


----------



## SG_67

^ At least in the sense of architecture, Art Deco fit in perfectly with the proliferation of skyscrapers given it's vertical lines and ability to accentuate the form and add volume. 

I'm sure the Nazis used this to create a sense of awe and power of he state with such mass. Propaganda works best when it piggy backs off of already accepted cultural patterns and forms.


----------



## Gurdon

*Politics in art*

Art Deco was influenced by Futurism. The common roots of both movements/styles in fascism have been well documented. It is, however, an oversimplification to try to conflate artistic movements and politics. The appeal of speed, machinery and streamlined futuristic machinery and buildings had practitioners and followers amongst Fascists, Nazis, Communists, and capitalists and socialists, as well. Whereas, kitsch seems to be the favorite of totalitarians.

Hitler and Stalin preferred represental dreck depicting happy Nazis and happy members of the workers' paradise in idyllic surroundings. The dreadful products of the late businessman/artist Kincaid provide a sense of what I'm talking about.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## SG_67

I never thought I'd see Thomas Kincaid, Hitler and Stalin mentioned in the same paragraph! Now I've seen it all.


----------



## Tempest

Gurdon said:


> Hitler and Stalin preferred represental dreck depicting happy Nazis and happy members of the workers' paradise in idyllic surroundings.


I'd be very curious how you view the aforementioned Diego Rivera or any other WPA art, as that looks like nearly identical (well, less striking IMHO) propaganda painting to me.


----------



## Andy

Howard said:


> Can we be allowed to post nude art deco?


Generally no! If you have a question e-mail me.


----------



## Flanderian

Gurdon said:


> Art Deco was influenced by Futurism. The common roots of both movements/styles in fascism have been well documented.


The second sentence of that statement is one with which I can not agree. If it were changed to; "Much of the iconography of fascism and Art Deco have common aesthetic roots," then I would. One is cause, the other effect. Otherwise we are conflating the fish with the sea in which they swim.

Thomas Kinkade is on his own!


----------



## Gurdon

*Art and subordination to politics*

I wouldn't equate Rivera with "WPA art." Having said that, many artists in the inter-war years made paintings depicting social and economic conditions in a stylized, almost expressionist mode. The WPA supported a lot of artists. Some, many, of them produced work along the lines of that which Rivera was doing. Some forumites may have attended public schools that had WPA-sponsored murals. Likewise there are numerous public buildings in the US done by WPA artists.

Rivera produced politically themed work, and painted semi-realistic images. He was also a good painter. In much of the Socialist Realism work done under Soviet-style regimes, whatever talent the artists may have had, is horridly subservient to the propaganda content; likewise, the kitsch so beloved of the little korporal. The scene from Cabaret where the boy scouts are singing to the Reich in dramatic light comes to mind. (I can't think of painted examples as the names of their producers, and the work, have not stuck.)

That the Rivera work seems less striking than "propaganda painting" may be due to the superiority of Rivera's work as painting. His considerable talent was not subordinated to narrative exigencies.

Gurdon


----------



## Flanderian

Gurdon said:


> I wouldn't equate Rivera with "WPA art." Having said that, many artists in the inter-war years made paintings depicting social and economic conditions in a stylized, almost expressionist mode. The WPA supported a lot of artists. Some, many, of them produced work along the lines of that which Rivera was doing. Some forumites may have attended public schools that had WPA-sponsored murals. Likewise there are numerous public buildings in the US done by WPA artists.
> 
> Rivera produced politically themed work, and painted semi-realistic images. He was also a good painter. In much of the Socialist Realism work done under Soviet-style regimes, whatever talent the artists may have had, is horridly subservient to the propaganda content; likewise, the kitsch so beloved of the little korporal. The scene from Cabaret where the boy scouts are singing to the Reich in dramatic light comes to mind. (I can't think of painted examples as the names of their producers, and the work, have not stuck.)
> 
> That the Rivera work seems less striking than "propaganda painting" may be due to the superiority of Rivera's work as painting. His considerable talent was not subordinated to narrative exigencies.
> 
> Gurdon


+1.

Cutting to the chase; Rivera's work depicted common man ennobled. In Nazi and Soviet propaganda common man was simply a sentimental device. AKA, a prop, a dupe, a sucker for cynical exploitation. Rivera truly believed in the common man and the nobility of labor. If naive, not malign.

Watching a PBS report last evening on The Syrian Civil Defense, I.e., the volunteers who get to risk their lives pulling victims from beneath bombed buildings, one of them made a remark in a negative response to a question regarding obtaining political assistance for their efforts that I consider profound. It was that politicians view problems only as opportunities. My life experience has shown that is generally true. And, sadly, all too often the only opportunities which interest them are those for greater power and personal profit.


----------



## Tempest

Gurdon said:


> I wouldn't equate Rivera with "WPA art." ...
> That the Rivera work seems less striking than "propaganda painting" may be due to the superiority of Rivera's work as painting.


Let's say that I have quite the opposite opinion. Most WPA art murals are quite good, vibrantly stylized and inspiring, while Rivera seems to have just crudely traced photographs. He seems like a technical illustrator attempting to paint people. God help me if there is anyone that thinks this Rivera guy was fit to clean Norman Rockwell's brushes.


----------



## Flanderian

Tempest said:


> Let's say that I have quite the opposite opinion. Most WPA art murals are quite good, vibrantly stylized and inspiring, while Rivera seems to have just crudely traced photographs. He seems like a technical illustrator attempting to paint people. God help me if there is anyone that thinks this Rivera guy was fit to clean Norman Rockwell's brushes.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## SG_67

Wasn't it Rivera whose "Man at the Crossroads" depicted Lenin as a heroic figure. 

Rivera was a communist and so typical of western communists enjoyed the benefits of liberal democracy without having to endure the horrors of Stalin's Russia. In a sense then, his communism was incomplete and never fully realized. 

Setting aside his talents, or lack thereof, his art was often intended to be propaganda. At least the aforementioned work was privately funded. Much of his imagery uses the symbolism used by the communists setting man at the center of the universe and being devoid of religion or a higher being.


----------



## Gurdon

SG_67 said:


> I never thought I'd see Thomas Kincaid, Hitler and Stalin mentioned in the same paragraph! Now I've seen it all.


Kitsch (/ˈkɪtʃ/; loanword from German, also called cheesiness and tackiness) is a low-brow style of mass-produced art or design using popular or cultural icons. The word was first applied to artwork that was a response to certain divisions of 19th-century art with aesthetics that favored what later art critics would consider to be exaggerated sentimentality and melodrama. Hence, 'kitsch art' is closely associated with 'sentimental art'. Kitsch is also related to the concept of camp, because of its humorous and ironic nature.

To brand visual art as "kitsch" is generally pejorative, as it implies that the work in question is gaudy, or that it deserves a solely ornamental and decorative purpose rather than amounting to a work of true artistic merit. The chocolate box artist Thomas Kinkade (1958-2012), whose idyllic landscape scenes were often lampooned by art critics as "maudlin" and "schmaltzy," is considered a leading example of contemporary kitsch.[1][2][3]


----------



## Gurdon

*Futurism, Art Deco, Kitsch and Kincaid*



Flanderian said:


> The second sentence of that statement is one with which I can not agree. If it were changed to; "Much of the iconography of fascism and Art Deco have common aesthetic roots," then I would. One is cause, the other effect. Otherwise we are conflating the fish with the sea in which they swim.
> 
> Thomas Kinkade is on his own!


Flanderian, By pointing out the connections between the two movements/tendencies, I did not intend to conflate the two, particularly as regards the fascist dimension of Futurism. I certainly did not intend to tar Art Deco with the brush of fascism.

The quotation below, from Wikipedia, is the shortest thing I could find that supports what I wrote, and more interestingly, points out post-Futurist influence on contemporary culture. As might be expected, such a complicated entanglement of cultural threads, and Cultural ones, as well, doesn't lend itself to simplification.

As regards Kincaid, my post with the definition of kitsch should tie things up, situating Stalin, Hitler and Kincaid in a firm embrace.

"Futurism influenced many other twentieth-century art movements, including Art Deco, Vorticism, Constructivism, Surrealism, Dada, and much later Neo-Futurism.[29][30] Futurism as a coherent and organized artistic movement is now regarded as extinct, having died out in 1944 with the death of its leader Marinetti.

Nonetheless the ideals of Futurism remain as significant components of modern Western culture; the emphasis on youth, speed, power and technology finding expression in much of modern commercial cinema and culture."

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Tempest

Flanderian said:


> [four varying quality paintings]


I dub these:
1. Best in show, local college art show.
2. Dali meets O'Keefe meets Seth Rogan
3. Standard mural found in any neighborhood that allows walls to be "beautified" by local volunteers.
4. Almost as Good as the Paintings by that One Guy in his Back Yard on that Garden Tour in Metuchen Several Year Ago Except His Proportion and Color were Better.

It is quite an insult to the tons of better art in the world to pretend that this sort of stuff is particularly good. Did Riviera ever learn to draw a human head so it didn't appear to be done with a french curve? You'd think he could have found some aircraft nose art painter to give him some lessons.


----------



## Gurdon

*Art of the Third Reich*

If anyone wishes to follow up on the topic of art, and parallels between Hitler and Stalin and their preferences and use of art for propaganda, the link following might provide good start. Here is the opening paragraph of the wikipedia article:

Art of Nazi Germany pertains to the government approved art produced in Nazi Germany between 1933 and 1945. Upon becoming dictator in 1933, Adolf Hitler gave his personal artistic preference the force of law to a degree rarely known before. Only in Joseph Stalin's Soviet Union, where Socialist Realism had become the mandatory style, had a state shown such concern with regulation of the arts.[1]

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_of_the_Third_Reich>

While both totalitarian dictators favored kitsch, Stalin's preference for Socialist Realism seemed based on its mindless appeal to the lowest common denominator, making it ideal for propaganda. Hitler apparently liked it.

Peculiarly enough, Hitler's references to classical art echoed a long-standing engagement of German art historians with a romanticized view of Classical art.

Gurdon


----------



## culverwood

At a risk of sparking further discussion about the link between Art Deco and the state. 

The statues outside the Ministry of Defence building in Whitehall:


----------



## Langham

culverwood said:


> At a risk of sparking further discussion about the link between Art Deco and the state.
> 
> The statues outside the Ministry of Defence building in Whitehall:


I prefer the other building, at 3 o'clock. The MoD statues have a regrettably lethargic, supine quality.


----------



## Shaver

Flanderian said:


> I had not even considered that, but I very much agree. While I've sometimes heard the aesthetic of the film described as Impressionist, I think that's mistaken as it seems very much Art Deco, pure and strong.


Ridley Scott drew much inspiration from Metropolis when considering the look of Bladerunner. One charming example being the use of the Schufftan process, to illuminate character's eyes and hint at their artificial status, which was most notably first employed for Lang's masterpiece.

This snippet of info being as good an excuse as any to throw in another shot of Sean Young......


----------



## SG_67

Balderunner was and still is a beautiful movie. It's definitely in the top 5 of the best science fiction movies ever made. 

It definitely has a film noir feel, a genre which itself thrived during the height of the Art Deco movement.


----------



## Flanderian

Shaver said:


> Ridley Scott drew much inspiration from Metropolis when considering the look of Bladerunner. One charming example being the use of the Schufftan process, to illuminate character's eyes and hint at their artificial status, which was most notably first employed for Lang's masterpiece.
> 
> This snippet of info being as good an excuse as any to throw in another shot of Sean Young......


Any excuse to include a closeup of Ms. Young is a good one. :beer:

And I have Googled Schufftan Process and become slightly less ignorant.


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> Balderunner was and still is a beautiful movie. It's definitely in the top 5 of the best science fiction movies ever made.
> 
> It definitely has a film noir feel, a genre which itself thrived during the height of the Art Deco movement.


One of Ridley Scott's two masterpieces, the other being _Alien_.


----------



## Shaver

Flanderian said:


> Any excuse to include a closeup of Ms. Young is a good one. :beer:
> 
> And I have Googled Schufftan Process and become slightly less ignorant.


Mr Flanderian, my friend, 'ignorant' is not an adjective that I would ever associate with you.


----------



## Shaver

Flanderian said:


> One of Ridley Scott's two masterpieces, the other being _Alien_.


A thread drift approaches. Regular readers of this forum will appreciate I disdain thread drift! :icon_jokercolor: Giger, without whom Alien would mean little, remains one of my very favourite latter day artists .


----------



## zzdocxx

The poster reminds me of the 1920s actress Louise Brooks, OMG she was



Flanderian said:


> Gee, it doesn't *look* like Starbucks!?


----------



## Shaver

Zzdoc, old boy, Louise is the most beautiful lady I have ever seen. Pandora's box (directed by Pabst, who was also responsible for threpenny opera) is a sublime delight.


----------



## SG_67

Shaver said:


> A thread drift approaches. Regular readers of this forum will appreciate I disdain thread drift! :icon_jokercolor:


Then allow me to set your mind at ease by referencing Retro-futurism. The form seems to borrow and allude to Art Deco quite a bit.


----------



## Shaver

Hee hee. Retro futurism puts me in mind of Die Mensch Maschine - Kraftwerk.


----------



## SG_67

Shaver said:


> Hee hee. Retro futurism puts me in mind of Die Mensch Maschine - Kraftwerk.


I must admit never having acquired an affinity for Kraut Rock. Kraftwerk were German, right? Like Albert Speer, who used Art Deco themes in his designs. See, no drift here.


----------



## Flanderian

Shaver said:


> Mr Flanderian, my friend, 'ignorant' is not an adjective that I would ever associate with you.





Shaver said:


> A thread drift approaches. Regular readers of this forum will appreciate I disdain thread drift! :icon_jokercolor: Giger, without whom Alien would mean little, remains one of my very favourite latter day artists .


You demonstrate with the second remark the questionable accuracy of your first. :redface:

I had never heard of Giger, but now having been enlightened through the marvels of the Internet, I agree that his contribution could not be overvalued, though I still maintain Scott entered into the process at some point.

Wonderful work!


----------



## zzdocxx

Goodness Flanderian, some of that reminds me of that Japanese alien tentacle sex manga.

Don't google that ! ! !


----------



## Shaver

^Although, tentacle erotica is a venerable tradition. A most notable example being the shunga from the 1814 tome 'Dream of the Fisherman's Wife'.


----------



## Flanderian

zzdocxx said:


> Goodness Flanderian, some of that reminds me of that Japanese alien tentacle sex manga.
> 
> Don't google that ! ! !


OK.

(But sounds like something by H. P. Lovecraft.)



Shaver said:


> ^Although, tentacle erotica is a venerable tradition. A most notable example being the shunga from the 1814 tome 'Dream of the Fisherman's Wife'.


Does Amazon have that?


----------



## zzdocxx

Interesting.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dream_of_the_Fisherman's_Wife


----------



## eagle2250

66Jeez Louise, is that what the wife is dreaming of at night? If so, it arguably makes a damn good argument for separate bedrooms! Certainly gives new meaning to that old adage, "Rushing hands and Roaming fingers." LOL.


----------



## culverwood

Just been looking out on the Teatro Eden in Lisbon.


----------



## Chouan

Not art deco, but an interesting frontage anyway......


----------



## Flanderian

The Beaumont Hotel of London is evidently a swank five-star abode with an original history of being an art deco design. It's recently been refreshed and many of the common rooms have maintained their original art deco mode. And I think it's been done brilliantly!


----------



## cellochris

Very swanky!


----------



## culverwood

The Beaumont have been better without the "man on the loo" suite (by Anthony Gormley) at the top left of the first picture.


----------



## Chouan

culverwood said:


> The Beaumont have been better without the "man on the loo" suite (by Anthony Gormley) at the top left of the first picture.


I did wonder.....


----------



## Langham

London has a number of prominent survivors from the age of Art Deco.

The Hoover building on the Westway always puts
me in mind of Florida, for some reason.










And to my mind there is something Art Deco about the new MI6 headquarters:

https://www.london-footprints.co.uk/artdecobldgs.htm


----------



## Flanderian

culverwood said:


> The Beaumont have been better without the "man on the loo" suite (by Anthony Gormley) at the top left of the first picture.


:icon_scratch:



Langham said:


> London has a number of prominent survivors from the age of Art Deco.
> 
> The Hoover building on the Westway always puts
> me in mind of Florida, for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to my mind there is something Art Deco about the new MI6 headquarters:
> 
> https://www.london-footprints.co.uk/artdecobldgs.htm


Thank you! I like both, but particularly the first. A handsome building!


----------



## Langham

^ In fact there is much more of this in London - often it is missed, being so familiar.










https://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance...ons-best-art-deco-building.html?frame=2561619


----------



## Langham

And more ...



This is the Shell-Mex building, a well-known landmark on the Embankment. To my eye, the lightness of touch and attention to detail that characterises much Art Deco is somewhat lacking here, and there is a glowering, rather oppressive quality. In fact, though built pre-war it is not very far from the now largely derided 'Brutalist' architecture of the 1960s and 1970s.


----------



## Flanderian

Langham said:


> And more ...
> 
> This is the Shell-Mex building, a well-known landmark on the Embankment. *To my eye, the lightness of touch and attention to detail that characterises much Art Deco is somewhat lacking here, and there is a glowering, rather oppressive quality.* In fact, though built pre-war it is not very far from the now largely derided 'Brutalist' architecture of the 1960s and 1970s.


I'm afraid I'd have to agree. Rather Soviet Institutional to my eye.


----------



## Dhaller

zzdocxx said:


> Goodness Flanderian, some of that reminds me of that Japanese alien tentacle sex manga.
> 
> Don't google that ! ! !


There are a couple of Giger-designed bars in Switzerland, should you want to drink in the bell of the beast.

There was a Giger bar in Tokyo some years ago (speaking of tentacle porn), but like most bars in Tokyo, it blew in and out again on rapid winds.

DH


----------



## culverwood

Flanderian said:


> :icon_scratch:


I am not sure if you were wondering what I meant or why they did it.

If you look at the facade of the Beaumont you will see a strange addition known as ROOM by Anthony Gormley. It is a suite that from the outside resembles a man seated at the loo.
https://www.thebeaumont.com/rooms-and-suites/the-gormley-suite

Meanwhile Broadcasting House:


----------



## Flanderian

culverwood said:


> I am not sure if you were wondering what I meant or why they did it.
> 
> If you look at the facade of the Beaumont you will see a strange addition known as ROOM by Anthony Gormley. It is a suite that from the outside resembles a man seated at the loo.
> https://www.thebeaumont.com/rooms-and-suites/the-gormley-suite


The former. I missed that entirely. And even now that you've furnished an explanation, my mind took several attempts to convert the geometry into such an image. But it eventually clicked. :redface:

Actually, when first observing the facade, I rather liked it, and I may still. I think the cubist asymmetry may fit, the comical similarity not withstanding. But I *do* wonder if there were some smiles by those who created it.

Its interior is rather intriguing despite it's somewhat lurid description -

https://www.thebeaumont.com/rooms-and-suites/the-gormley-suite#gallery



















But not the bedroom, which would leave me thinking I may have pushed off without noticing. :cold:


----------



## Langham

Flanderian said:


> But not the bedroom, which would leave me thinking I may have pushed off without noticing. :cold:


Rather a spacious and luxurious coffin, nevertheless.


----------



## 16412

This one is cluttered.


----------



## Flanderian

Langham said:


> Rather a spacious and luxurious coffin, nevertheless.


Yes, but for this degree of bleakness, I need not spend good money, but rather simply look within! :happy:


----------



## Langham

WA said:


> This one is cluttered.


That is so. It also looks as if it was built using lego. So does the Anthony Gormley seated man, earlier. Perhaps that is how some architects design things, now - with lego?


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> The former. I missed that entirely. And even now that you've furnished an explanation, my mind took several attempts to convert the geometry into such an image. But it eventually clicked. :redface:
> 
> Actually, when first observing the facade, I rather liked it, and I may still. I think the cubist asymmetry may fit, the comical similarity not withstanding. But I *do* wonder if there were some smiles by those who created it.
> 
> Its interior is rather intriguing despite it's somewhat lurid description -
> 
> https://www.thebeaumont.com/rooms-and-suites/the-gormley-suite#gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not the bedroom, which would leave me thinking I may have pushed off without noticing. :cold:


Me thinks I would definitely have to sleep with a good night light burning in that bedroom! LOL.


----------



## 16412

Langham said:


> That is so. It also looks as if it was built using lego. So does the Anthony Gormley seated man, earlier. Perhaps that is how some architects design things, now - with lego?


We know what toys they played with.


----------



## 16412

eagle2250 said:


> Me thinks I would definitely have to sleep with a good night light burning in that bedroom! LOL.


Dracula is waiting for lights out.


----------



## Flanderian

*A bump for any Deco enthusiasts!*

Unquestionably, among the coolest venues I've ever seen for any governmental deliberative body.

The City Council Chamber of the City of Buffalo, NY State, USA.

https://artdeco.co.vu/post/159869115937/architecture-buffalo-buffalos-city-hall-is-a



















Located at the top of the central tower -


----------



## culverwood

WOW that's something special


----------



## tda003

I'm not one to mix religion and politics, but just sitting up there and contemplating governing a city would, for me, combine the two.


----------



## Flanderian

tda003 said:


> I'm not one to mix religion and politics, but just sitting up there and contemplating governing a city would, for me, combine the two.


It would be lovely!

But, sadly, from my experience municipal politics is anything *but* holy!


----------



## 16412

Flanderian said:


>


It looks like a rocket ready to take off.


----------



## Flanderian

WA said:


> It looks like a rocket ready to take off.


And one very much in need of a wash! :biggrin:


----------



## tda003

^^^ "Holy politics, Batman. Look at the City Hall!"


----------



## SG_67

I've seen that building before when flying into Buffalo. It truly stands out and can be seen from miles. 

That building was built in and by the Buffalo of past. When Buffalo was an industrial center. The Buffalo of today, unfortunately, would never be able to do that. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Flanderian

tda003 said:


> ^^^ "Holy politics, Batman. Look at the City Hall!"


Very! :biggrin:



SG_67 said:


> I've seen that building before when flying into Buffalo. It truly stands out and can be seen from miles.
> 
> That building was built in and by the Buffalo of past. When Buffalo was an industrial center. The Buffalo of today, unfortunately, would never be able to do that.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Sad, but as I suspected.


----------



## Flanderian

One of the most attractive and authentic examples of contemporary use of Art Deco was in the BBC production of Agatha Christie's Poirot.

The production is littered with high quality and authentic examples of Art Deco as both decorative art and architecture.

But I was first taken by the brilliant (Overused, but in this instance apt adjective.) Art Deco original art used as it's introduction. The link below allows you to watch an episode. But if you don't wish to devote the time, just play the first 20 or 30 seconds that contains the introduction. If you haven't seen it, and have an interest in Art Deco, I think you will enjoy it.

https://www.solie.org/alibrary/AgathaChristiesPoirot.html


----------



## Flanderian

One more exceptional local -


----------



## SG_67

What a cool bar! Where is that?


----------



## Oldsarge

Few men have so iconically defined a role as David Suchet did with Poirot. It would take a brave, perhaps even foolhardy actor to attempt to take the part in the future.


----------



## eagle2250

SG_67 said:


> What a cool bar! Where is that?


...and how in the world do the reach the bottles up top? :icon_scratch: :crazy:


----------



## SG_67

^ It does look a bit like a cocktail missile silo. Notice the ladder to the right.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> One more exceptional local -


that's a cool bar!


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> What a cool bar! Where is that?


Singapore!



eagle2250 said:


> ...and how in the world do the reach the bottles up top? :icon_scratch: :crazy:


It's a confidence course for imbibers, you have to climb it! :biggrin:



Howard said:


> that's a cool bar!


Just like the NoNo Lounge on Bell Blvd., yes?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Few men have so iconically defined a role as David Suchet did with Poirot. It would take a brave, perhaps even foolhardy actor to attempt to take the part in the future.


Indeed they would!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Singapore!
> 
> It's a confidence course for imbibers, you have to climb it! :biggrin:
> 
> Just like the NoNo Lounge on Bell Blvd., yes?


I don't remember a NoNo lounge on Bell Blvd? unless I missed something.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I don't remember a NoNo lounge on Bell Blvd? unless I missed something.


Nice try Howard! I saw you hiding over there in the corner!

Trying to give your SO the slip, huh? 

https://www.nonolounge.com/


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> Singapore!


https://www.atlasbar.sg/atlas-story


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> https://www.atlasbar.sg/atlas-story


Very cool!

Thank you.

Looks like my kinda joint!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Nice try Howard! I saw you hiding over there in the corner!
> 
> Trying to give your SO the slip, huh?
> 
> https://www.nonolounge.com/


I might have to give it a look sometime in the future.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I might have to give it a look sometime in the future.


You got it, Howard! Just say YesYes to the NoNo! irate:


----------



## Flanderian

The Mauritania Apartments, Los Angeles.










Its history and additional photos along with a really cool 5 minuet video tour of the place. I think it's beautiful! :icon_hailthee:

rt-deco


----------



## Flanderian

One Wall Street -


----------



## Flanderian

The Lamb's Club - NYC


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> The Lamb's Club - NYC


What a beautiful interior!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> The Lamb's Club - NYC


that's quite nice but by the way, What is The Lamb's Club?


----------



## Oldsarge

SG_67 said:


> https://www.atlasbar.sg/atlas-story


Must . . . visit . . . Singapore!


----------



## Oldsarge

The Silver Fox bar in Long Beach.


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> What a beautiful interior!























Howard said:


> that's quite nice but by the way, What is The Lamb's Club?


For when the NoNo is a no-no.

132 W44th.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> For when the NoNo is a no-no.
> 
> 132 W44th.


Wow, just looking at the food prices, you'd have to be upper class to go to this place if I wanted to go there I'd have to bring my trusty old credit card.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Wow, just looking at the food prices, you'd have to be upper class to go to this place if I wanted to go there


Or sell your car!!! 

Edit: But you get to have Elsa as a dinner companion!


----------



## SG_67

Art Deco, Chicago style:

The Fisher Building on Dearborn










Lobby of the Marquette Building, Dearborn & Adams










Lobby of the Palmer House Hilton, 17 E. Monroe










Chicago Cultural Center (formerly the Chicago Public Library), 78 E. Washington


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> Art Deco, Chicago style:
> 
> The Fisher Building on Dearborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lobby of the Marquette Building, Dearborn & Adams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lobby of the Palmer House Hilton, 17 E. Monroe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago Cultural Center (formerly the Chicago Public Library), 78 E. Washington


Those are some remarkably beautiful buildings! Thank you!

But I must confess that while being fond of Art Deco, I'm largely ignorant of it from an academic perspective. And as well as I like all of these, they're a rather different take on Art Deco. I might have thought at least some would more likely fit under a term like neo gothic or at least the handsome facade of the Fisher Building. The gorgeous Palmer House reminds me of the palace of a Venetian Doge, and the other two something from the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## Oldsarge

Beaux Arts. It predates Art Deco but there is some overlap. It all died when the accursed International Style came sweeping in with the Armory Show. American upper classes were still of the thumb-fingered opinion that everything that came from Europe was superior to anything American. And so an entire century of artistic endeavor sank into the abyss. Curses on the Bauhaus! May its peddlers rot in Hell . . .


----------



## SG_67

While Art Deco was influenced and borrowed from many styles that came before it. There are gothic elements to it such as the Chicago Tribune building on Michigan Avenue:










Note the flying buttresses, an element of gothic architecture but with the modern twist.

Oldsarge is right, the Bauhaus movement, led by Ludwig Mies van der Rohe, brought in the international style and the geometry of Deco went out with it.


----------



## theyellowpet

I'd say the upper section of the Chicago Tribune building is 100% gothic. It's a nice mixture with the Nouveau trunk. The beggining of twentieth century was really a rich time for architecture.


----------



## eagle2250

SG 67, your more recent posts in this thread are inciting in me a sense of homesickness for Chicago.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Or sell your car!!!
> 
> Edit: But you get to have Elsa as a dinner companion!


I don't own a car but My Father does, I have knowledge of public transportation for 30 years.


----------



## SG_67

eagle2250 said:


> SG 67, your more recent posts in this thread are inciting in me a sense of homesickness for Chicago.


It's a beautiful day today! Great day to be out.


----------



## SG_67

theyellowpet said:


> I'd say the upper section of the Chicago Tribune building is 100% gothic. It's a nice mixture with the Nouveau trunk. The beggining of twentieth century was really a rich time for architecture.


While they are Gothic inspired, a closer look reveals just how purely Deco. The geometry and clean lines are what deco was about. It's not structural, it's purely decorative and stylistic.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I don't own a car but My Father does, I have knowledge of public transportation for 30 years.


But wouldn't you rather have knowledge of Elsa?



SG_67 said:


> While they are Gothic inspired, a closer look reveals just how purely Deco. The geometry and clean lines are what deco was about. It's not structural, it's purely decorative and stylistic.


I like that Tribune building particularly well! Very handsome!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> *But wouldn't you rather have knowledge of Elsa? *
> 
> I like that Tribune building particularly well! Very handsome!


Sure, let me take her home first.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Sure, let me take her home first.


You devil, you! :devil:


----------



## Flanderian

Deco Roller -

Rolls Royce if done by Batman!


----------



## SG_67

^ infinitely prettier than anything out today.


----------



## Cassadine

Flanderian said:


> Deco Roller -
> 
> Rolls Royce if done by Batman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man alive! That defies description. "Grand" is the only adjective that comes to mind.


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> ^ infinitely prettier than anything out today.


Agreed!

As was the practice of many (All?) high end makers, they sold only the chassis, and the bodywork was up to wallet and imagination of the purchaser.

And I'd say this customer has a rather vivid imagination!


----------



## SG_67

^ it's easy to forget that at one time their were custom coach builders who did this for higher end cars. 

Fleetwood was one but there were others both overseas as well as here.


----------



## Hockey Tom

There are still a few coach builders around today, but with modern cars there isn't nearly as much room for customization as there once was... usually they end up with a significantly modified, but still generally similar, version of a production car. Nothing compared to what used to be.


----------



## Flanderian

Hockey Tom said:


> There are still a few coach builders around today, but with modern cars there isn't nearly as much room for customization as there once was... usually they end up with a significantly modified, but still generally similar, version of a production car. Nothing compared to what used to be.


I would think unibody construction doesn't quite allow the same latitude the coach builders of the '30's enjoyed. I think the most impressive and attractive bodywork I've seen that's recent is on hot rods. It had been a significant hobby among the *comfortably situated* in my area, but I don't see them as frequently. The amount of workmanship and artistry I've seen has left me slack-jawed and drooling. And contemplating the cost, faint.

Most of these have been extremely fine and tasteful aesthetic adventures upon the original design of the body rather than radical departures. I saw one this past weekend but can't recall the make and model, might have been a late '30's Ford. I thought it was a restoration until it passed me in traffic going in the other direction and I noticed all the very lovely customization to the body. What drew my eye initially was the gorgeous maroon paint job. I *swear* you could swim in it!


----------



## Oldsarge

I wonder if that was the one that a friend of my dad had back in the 30's. The original owner had it tricked out to the _n_th and powered by a huge Cadillac V8. Then someone stole it. He reported the theft but about a month later the police told him that they'd seen in a number of times--but couldn't catch it!


----------



## Flanderian

My favorite -


----------



## Oldsarge

Ah yes, Cord! Sadly, they didn't work as well as they looked. Auburn, on the other hand . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Ah yes, Cord! Sadly, they didn't work as well as they looked. Auburn, on the other hand . . .


That's a Model 851 Auburn boat tail speedster. By that time Cord owned Auburn and was sharing a lot of the design talent.

Another shot in the iconic pale yellow -


----------



## Oldsarge

You know, after I posted that I asked myself, "Is that really a Cord or is it an Auburn? Have I stepped on my tongue?" But it's good to see that I was only half 'd'uh!' :amazing:


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> You know, after I posted that I asked myself, "Is that really a Cord or is it an Auburn? Have I stepped on my tongue?" But it's good to see that I was only half 'd'uh!' :amazing:


They're quite similar, particularly from the front!


----------



## SG_67

Wasn't Cord owned by Auburn?


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> Wasn't Cord owned by Auburn?


I believe Cord purchased Auburn in 1929.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auburn_Automobile










I'll have one of each, please!


----------



## SG_67

^ those lines are quite sexy!

All kidding aside, it's nice to know that America once made very pretty cars.


----------



## Flanderian

V-8 repop, but it's nice!


----------



## SG_67

A few years later, but still as interesting:










1954 Buick.


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> A few years later, but still as interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1954 Buick.


Ah, the Buick Wildcat! A concept car that borrowed its aesthetic from both a stock '54 Buick and the '53 Corvette.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> V-8 repop, but it's nice!


Somewhere in my picture archive I have a cream one of those parked in front of my next door neighbor's home back in SoCal. Compared to many toys (not to mention an original) the retro recreations are relatively inexpensive. I don't know what I'd do with one but they are certainly attractive.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Somewhere in my picture archive I have a cream one of those parked in front of my next door neighbor's home back in SoCal. Compared to many toys (not to mention an original) the retro recreations are relatively inexpensive. I don't know what I'd do with one but they are certainly attractive.


While Portland isn't Rain City, I think autos like this demand/deserve sunny dry weather. I've long noted that when guys around here take their prizes to the road, the weather is always the nicest.

But, I could be wrong. Would certainly be fun to play with!

Forgive this serious digression: About 10 years ago, I knew a kid who worked in Blockbuster. (Remember those?) He said his dad was the engineering V.P. for BMW N.A. and that his dad let him drive around for a while in prototypes before they hit the crusher. He tells me he's been driving a turbo-charged V12 Rolls. I told him how nice that must be while thinking, "Yeah, sure!" Youngsters are known to fantasize.

Several days later I arrive at my local Starbucks, and parked a couple of spots away is a HUGE, stunning two-door Rolls Royce convertible in a gorgeous maroon and platinum paint job. I sort of follow new models and I'm astounded as I've never seen one like it. As I'm leaving my car, someone calls to me, and it's this youngster! Who then hops in the Rolls and drives away.

Evidently it was an early convertible prototype in the development of what eventually became the the Rolls Royce Wraith.


----------



## Oldsarge

_Sigh . . ._


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Somewhere in my picture archive I have a cream one of those parked in front of my next door neighbor's home back in SoCal. Compared to many toys (not to mention an original) the retro recreations are relatively inexpensive. I don't know what I'd do with one but they are certainly attractive.












One of our neighbor's kit car...sounds like we have neighbors with similar interests!


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


>


Any hint as to where that is?


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> View attachment 18360
> 
> 
> One of our neighbor's kit car...sounds like we have neighbors with similar interests!


Boy, that's one heck of a kit car!



SG_67 said:


> Any hint as to where that is?


The blogger only identifies it as Chicago. Looks to me like detail from some public lobby, so it might well be familiar to you.


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> The blogger only identifies it as Chicago. Looks to me like detail from some public lobby, so it might well be familiar to you.


Hmmmm....Looks like I'll have to go on a quest.


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> Boy, that's one heck of a kit car!
> 
> The blogger only identifies it as Chicago. Looks to me like detail from some public lobby, so it might well be familiar to you.





SG_67 said:


> Hmmmm....Looks like I'll have to go on a quest.


It just came to me! It's the Carbon & Carbide building on Michigan Avenue. Sadly, now, home of the Hard Rock Hotel.


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> It just came to me! It's the Carbon & Carbide building on Michigan Avenue. Sadly, now, home of the Hard Rock Hotel.


Quite the joint!

You mean you don't hang at the Hard Rock!? :laughing:


----------



## Oldsarge

Every time I see a beautiful structure like that I call down curses on the entire Bauhaus movement and the incredibly tedious International Style. May they sit in Hell forever with crumbling plaster falling in their eyes!


----------



## Flanderian

Don't know where, but I think those mosaics(?) are quite spectacular!


----------



## Oldsarge

Yes!


----------



## Flanderian

Flanderian said:


> Quite the joint!
> 
> You mean you don't hang at the Hard Rock!? :laughing:


Noch Ein!


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> Noch Ein!


https://www.chicagobusiness.com/rea...0719957/chicago-is-losing-its-hard-rock-hotel


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> https://www.chicagobusiness.com/rea...0719957/chicago-is-losing-its-hard-rock-hotel


Thanks for the update! They're making all the right noises, and while that often presages total sacrilege, I view it hopefully. It would take someone even dumber than me not to realize that a substantial portion of their equity is in the aesthetic and history of the building. Without that, it's just an old, smaller out-of-date building, which I believe would be hard pressed to compete. Maximize and compliment that aesthetic while polishing up the luxury and you have something no other competitor can offer.


----------



## Flanderian

Barclay Vesey Building, NYC -


----------



## Oldsarge

"International Style" buildings just can't compete with that. All they have to offer is cheaper construction.


----------



## eagle2250

I'm not sure if it's the seemingly incalculable mass of the complete structure or the intricate artistic detail of the finish work, but the Barclay Vesey Building does grab one's visual attention and secure a rather permanent place in our respective memories. :amazing:


----------



## SG_67

Perhaps it’s because I’m in Chicago and surrounded by all types of architecture, but I rather like the international style. Of course the Art Deco is more enjoyable and a feast for the eyes and senses, but there’s an austere and simple elegance to the international. 

Both styles are beautiful in their own way and for their own reasons.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I'm not sure if it's the seemingly incalculable mass of the complete structure or the intricate artistic detail of the finish work, but the Barclay Vesey Building does grab one's visual attention and secure a rather permanent place in our respective memories. :amazing:


Your tact becomes you!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I'm not sure if it's the seemingly incalculable mass of the complete structure or the intricate artistic detail of the finish work, but the Barclay Vesey Building does grab one's visual attention and secure a rather permanent place in our respective memories. :amazing:


A veritable ziggurat!


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL...
Thank gawd for Siri.  But indeed, the detail work in such structures truly is magnificent.


----------



## Flanderian

Deco L.A. Style!

Tour the link -

https://artdeco.co.vu/post/167233967627/artdecodude-8-some-uncommon-exterior-shots-you


----------



## Oldsarge

I believe that is on Miracle Mile in downtown L.A. Isn't that the old Desmond's Building?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> I believe that is on Miracle Mile in downtown L.A. Isn't that the old Desmond's Building?


Says, used to be Bullock's, now South Western School of Law.


----------



## Oldsarge

Repurposing old buildings is quite the coming thing. And one I fully approve of. Beats Hell out of tearing down an architectural masterpiece and putting up an ugly glass box.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Repurposing old buildings is quite the coming thing. And one I fully approve of. Beats Hell out of tearing down an architectural masterpiece and putting up an ugly glass box.


Very much so! Left to their own devices, developers love historic, aesthetically significant buildings as in, "Hey, there's an old building, let's tear it down so we can build c**p!" When I lived in Europe many years ago I enjoyed how well old architecture was respected. (Though that's eroded a lot.) Never so in the U.S., where excepting governmental action and concerned citizens, there'd be no history left! Can never have too many strip malls, drugstores and banks, you know!
:fish:

Edit: Example - While certainly not Art Deco, this was my gaming establishment -



















which contrasts interestingly with this -


----------



## Oldsarge

The Bauhaus has much to answer for!irate:


----------



## Flanderian

In case you haven't visited, these are some shots of the interior of the Radio City Music Hall -


----------



## Oldsarge

Ah, yes. Eat your heart out Frank Gehry, you jerk!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Ah, yes. Eat your heart out Frank Gehry, you jerk!


It is nice, isn't it? The interior was done by Donald Deskey. The bottom photo is of the Roxy Suite, and perhaps the one above it as well, or that might be the Ladies' room. The theater was developed by Sam "Roxy" Rothafel. And the suite constructed within it as a secret apartment. Unfortunately, he didn't get to enjoy it very long, as he passed in 1936, 4 years later. It's been maintained in its original condition ever since!

Edit: A few more shots of the suite -


----------



## Flanderian

Queen of Art Deco, the scandalous Tamara de Lempicka -










And her hubby -


----------



## Oldsarge

You have to love a woman who held Picasso in total contempt.


----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> You have to love a woman who held Picasso in total contempt.


I'm quite convinced were he alive today he'd be sharing headlines with Harvey Weinstein.


----------



## Oldsarge

If some angry father hadn't taken him out. Total creep.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> You have to love a woman who held Picasso in total contempt.


You should read what she had to say about her encounters with Gabrielle d'Annunzio. Tawdry! Very!

https://www.amazon.com/Tamara-Lempicka-Life-Deco-Decadence/dp/0517705575


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, she seriously wanted to paint his portrait and he was more interested in taking her to bed. No wonder she trashed him.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Well, she seriously wanted to paint his portrait and he was more interested in taking her to bed. No wonder she trashed him.


How could she resist!?!?


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> How could she resist!?!?




Quite the fella!


----------



## Flanderian

My kinda joint!


----------



## Oldsarge

Probably too expensive for me, though. Sure is pretty!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Probably too expensive for me, though. Sure is pretty!


And first we'd have to get to Paris! 

But then find a cozy corner, and just marinate. 

Though on second take, what the heck has happened to restaurant and watering-hole furniture!?!? Those chairs look as if they'd further destroy my arthritic spine! And it's all over - the most uncomfortable and idiotic furniture has replaced the comfort that used to be a given in such establishments. Tried a swanky looking new Asian restaurant not long ago, and the banquets felt like they'd been designed as revenge by the Viet Cong! Had to ask to be moved to a table where the chairs were only slightly better.


----------



## 16412

Oldsarge said:


> Probably too expensive for me, though. Sure is pretty!


It is rather glamorous.
Out of my price range, too.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> My kinda joint!


that is a nice building.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 18859


*Very* nice!


----------



## Oldsarge

Isn't it, though? It reminds me very much of the Beverly Wilshire Hotel's decor. Andy, Jlibourel and I met Matt Deckard there for a Tweed Night some years ago and I was really taken with the place.


----------



## Flanderian

The Normandie's first class dining room -


----------



## Flanderian

The Chronicler of the superb blog _Tweedland_ who I believe to be an architectural historian by vocation points out that many of the sets and aesthetic themes of the ITV production of _Poirot_ staring David Suchet are Art Deco.

Indeed, the opening graphics for each episode is a masterpiece of Art Deco.




























Recently he bid farewell to this series and David Suchet's character in the final episode of this series here -

https://tweedlandthegentlemansclub.blogspot.com/2017/12/au-revoir-poirot-remembering-poirots.html

And most recently offers his observation on the fine Art Deco which is integral to the production itself here -

https://tweedlandthegentlemansclub.blogspot.com/2017/12/deco-and-modernism-in-poirot.html



















Poirot's office -


----------



## Oldsarge

Whatever induced clients to abandon such beauty in favor of the sterility of the International Style I simply cannot understand. I have nothing against steel and concrete, per se, but surely there are better uses for them than straight lines and white paint.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Whatever induced clients to abandon such beauty in favor of the sterility of the International Style I simply cannot understand. I have nothing against steel and concrete, per se, but surely there are better uses for them than straight lines and white paint.


Newton's Third Law?


----------



## Flanderian

A fate foretold! Only it would be transistor radios, and funny looking little cars rather than rocket-powered martial robots.


----------



## Flanderian

Deco magnificence in Nashville -










The room below speaks to me more of Art Nuveau, but the two modes overlap to some degree. But beautiful in either -


----------



## Oldsarge

Me for the second.


----------



## 16412

You guys are sure showing some amazing artwork. Not sure there is any left around here. Maybe there never was. There must be some buildings in Seattle of art deco, and Vancouver BC. Earthquakes has a way of changing some of what we see. The museum or library should know.


----------



## Flanderian

Automotive Deco vintage Delahaye. Don't recall who made the coachwork.

Holy Batman!!!










Another of my many weaknesses are outrageous street rods. And while the following is more of a generic replicar by Delahaye USA, it gets my juices flowing and is tres Deco! Obviously built on a modern chasis, but bad to the bone! And I LOVE the serendipitous, whimsical counterpoint of needlework upholstery!


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh . . . want!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Oh . . . want!


Over the top, and around the bend . . . . 

https://www.delahayeusa.com/


----------



## 16412

Flanderian said:


> Over the top, and around the bend . . . .
> 
> https://www.delahayeusa.com/


I'll take this one!


----------



## Flanderian

WA said:


> I'll take this one!


I have no doubt that Mr. Cook would be delighted to assist you for a suitably generous 6-figure cashier's check! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Flanderian

Another of Mr. Cook's visions -


----------



## Oldsarge

"I have no doubt that Mr. Cook would be delighted to assist you for a suitably generous 6-figure cashier's check!'' :icon_saint7kg:





More likely seven!


----------



## 16412

Think my check would bounce before I got out the door.


----------



## Flanderian

One of Terry Cook's outrageous Deco inspired masterpieces at a car show!


----------



## Flanderian

Unquestionably the best interpretation of the Art Deco aesthetic among contemporary automobiles; Charlie Morgan's Aeromax -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> One of Terry Cook's outrageous Deco inspired masterpieces at a car show!


Good Grief! That was held at the LA County Fairgrounds, a place I know well. What fun . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Unquestionably the best interpretation of the Art Deco aesthetic among contemporary automobiles; Charlie Morgan's Aeromax -


Sadly, the production run has ended. So I guess I'll just have to dream about a Morgan 3 instead.


----------



## Oldsarge

And here's an original!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> And here's an original!
> 
> View attachment 19540


Can't identify the make? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

BMW 327


----------



## Flanderian

Best in Breed! The Chrysler Building -




























A charming Laurence Fellows illustrated ad from vintage Esquire set in The Cloud Club, an establishment which once graced the upper stories of this iconic building.


----------



## Flanderian

The bar area of an Art Deco interior in a private jet which borrowed the name of the fabled club from the Chrysler Building.


----------



## Oldsarge

Gee, they can take me for a ride sometime. I'll even pay the bar bill.


----------



## Flanderian

Art Deco tarot! :happy:


----------



## Flanderian

Lobby of the Texas and Pacific Building, Fort Worth, Texas.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's empty. Has the building been abandoned? Such a lovely place should be _humming_ with tasteful activity!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> It's empty. Has the building been abandoned? Such a lovely place should be _humming_ with tasteful activity!


Sorry, I do not know. But agree it looks unused.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea where this is but . . . damn!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 20018
> 
> 
> I have no idea where this is but . . . damn!


'Tis similar to the Atlas bar in the Parkview Square Building, Singapore.

https://atlasbar.sg/gallery/1


----------



## Oldsarge

From the look of the bas relief and the balcony iron work, I believe it _is_ the Atlas Bar. Thanx.

(Must. Visit. Singapore!)


----------



## Oldsarge

Another Deco and another bar.


----------



## Oldsarge

Going up?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 20153
> 
> 
> Going up?


How many floors does it have? I'm just curious?


----------



## Oldsarge

It's the One North LaSalle Building and it has 48 floors. When built it was the tallest building in Chicago and is probably still the prettiest.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Opus. Hotel Imperial, Vienna

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 20153
> 
> 
> Chicago has particularly nice Art Deco architecture.
> 
> Going up?





Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> View attachment 20241
> Opus. Hotel Imperial, Vienna
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


What's on the menu?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Flanderian said:


> What's on the menu?


A seven course tasting menu with wine parings...too much wine to remember!

I think I remember veal, pigeon breast and langoustines...

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Another fine example from the Palmer House Hilton in Chicago.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 20645
> 
> 
> Another fine example from the Palmer House Hilton in Chicago.


Wow! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Flanderian

Gorgeous poster!


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, want!


----------



## Flanderian

Deco: Nuevo y autentico -


----------



## eagle2250

Inspirational art, for sure. The pics with the jet packs left me considering a trip south to experience the water powered jet packs for an afternoon of fun. With the necessary hose pipe tethers, the potential range is decidedly more limited that that of the (envisioned) jet packs pictured above and also perhaps a safer approach to becoming airborne! It is on my bucket list.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Inspirational art, for sure. The pics with the jet packs left me considering a trip south to experience the water powered jet packs for an afternoon of fun. With the necessary hose pipe tethers, the potential range is decidedly more limited that that of the (envisioned) jet packs pictured above and also perhaps a safer approach to becoming airborne! It is on my bucket list.


Mrs. Eagle's plans for Mr. Eagle!? 










Or better  -


----------



## 16412

Be sure to take a parachute. 
It pays to know how to use it, too.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed! LOL. The Rocketeer and Major "King" Kong, two of my favorite fictional heroes...the Rocketeer pictured living a dream and Major Kong is shown embracing the three top priorities of the Strategic Air Command's cold warriors; the mission, the mission and the mission! irate:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 20952


Beautiful!


----------



## Flanderian

Name that set!


----------



## Oldsarge

Looks like Citizen Cane, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Oldsarge

Medical art deco.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Medical art deco.
> 
> View attachment 21465


Very handsome!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

The real deal; the magnificent Lockheed Constellation. AKA, Connie.










Take a ride -


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Cassadine

Flanderian said:


> Name that set!
> 
> The Kiss--Greta Garbo. That's a great pic.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Flanderian

Thank you! I should know more about classic film than I do.



Cassadine said:


> View attachment 21567


A great image! Do you happen to know the specific source?


----------



## Cassadine

Flanderian said:


> Thank you! I should know more about classic film than I do.
> 
> A great image! Do you happen to the specific source?





Flanderian said:


> Thank you! I should know more about classic film than I do.
> 
> A great image! Do you happen to the specific source?


Regarding The Batman image, I found it on Deviant Art; the artist claimed it was a copy of something the artist had seen previously. Regarding Garbo--what can one say? Sui generis.


----------



## Flanderian

Cassadine said:


> Regarding The Batman image, I found it on Deviant Art; the artist claimed it was a copy of something the artist had seen previously. Regarding Garbo--what can one say? Sui generis.


Thank you.

Contemporary celebrities seem to lack the iconic nature of some of those from the past, for a variety or reasons, I sure.










And since I've gotten a bit Heathcote-ish -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Contemporary celebrities seem to lack the iconic nature of some of those from the past, for a variety or reasons, I sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I've gotten a bit Heathcote-ish -


That last image . . . I'll take the entire set. Have my broker contact yours.


----------



## Flanderian

Gustav Klimt, eat your heart out!


----------



## 16412

Wow! That is pretty amazing.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Gustav Klimt, eat your heart out!


Nah, she has too many clothes on to be a proper Klimt.


----------



## Flanderian

It brought to mind Klimt's Portrait of Adele Bloch-Bauer -


----------



## eagle2250

^^Oh My!
One could look at that portrait one hundred times and spot new details each and every time. :crazy:


----------



## SG_67

It’s on permanent exhibit at the Neue Gallery on the upper east side. It’s quite spectacular in person.


----------



## Oldsarge

New York and Chicago do have the most amazing art collections!


----------



## Flanderian

Tod Hackett said:


> Not to strike a low-brow note or anything after the above discussion of Klimt, but I have always had a weakness for this sort of commercial Art Deco...
> 
> View attachment 21731
> 
> 
> From
> 
> https://flashbak.com/brilliant-art-deco-posters-399282/
> 
> For what is perhaps a darker look at the Art Deco aesthetic I highly recommend Paret, Lewis, and Paret's _Persuasive Images: Posters of War and Revolution from the Hoover Archives._
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Persuasive-Images-Posters-Revolution-Archives/dp/0691032041


Thanks for that! :beer:


----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> New York and Chicago do have the most amazing art collections!


Paris is in the same league. The Musée d'Orsay is fantastic. The Met, however, is a world of it's own.


----------



## Flanderian

Yowzer -
*







*


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Wow...This is a very good day for the Art Deco thread! Thanks for sharing, my friend.


----------



## Oldsarge

The beauty of those streamlined steam engines brings tears to my eyes. So gorgeous.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> The beauty of those streamlined steam engines brings tears to my eyes. So gorgeous.


They are iconic. Still!

They were in many ways the aesthetic pinnacle of the age of rail. My older departed brother was a boy during this era, and had boyhood hobbies of both trains and photography. He developed an encyclopedic knowledge of a particular railway and *all* of its steam engines. During my boyhood these same steam engines were being brought to scrap not far from our home. He would visit the rail yards and take photos of them as they came in. And in later life published a line of books with these photos at their heart.


----------



## Oldsarge

the Guardian Building in Detroit, MI


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 21813
> 
> 
> the Guardian Building in Detroit, MI


Now that is really beautiful!
Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Shaver

Don't get me started on Google Doodles - seriously, don't get me started.

Too late...... https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/general-lee.237865/page-34#post-1869675

However, in a moment of rare clarity Google have decided to celebrate something worthwhile, the birthday of the magnificent Tamara de Lempicka.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Flanderian

I have this biography of de Lempicka, and would suggest it to someone with an interest in this sensual, kinky, difficult and talented woman.

https://www.amazon.com/Tamara-Lempicka-Life-Deco-Decadence/dp/0517705575

Tamara with first hubby Tadeusz Łempicki -


----------



## Shaver

Flanderian said:


> I have this biography of de Lempicka, and would suggest it to someone with an interest in this sensual, kinky, difficult and talented woman.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tamara-Lempicka-Life-Deco-Decadence/dp/0517705575
> 
> Tamara with first hubby Tadeusz Łempicki -


Added to my wish list.


----------



## Flanderian

Shaver said:


> Added to my wish list.


First learned of it from this fellow's blog -

https://tweedlandthegentlemansclub.blogspot.com/

He's caused me to purchase several books now!

Which part of my review entices, the "talented" or the "kinky"?


----------



## Cassadine

Shaver said:


> Added to my wish list.


Motion seconded. And I've never heard of the lady until rain this thread!


----------



## Cassadine

Flanderian said:


> First learned of it from this fellow's blog -
> 
> https://tweedlandthegentlemansclub.blogspot.com/
> 
> He's caused me to purchase several books now!
> 
> Which part of my review entices, the "talented" or the "kinky"?


For me it was "difficult". I do know that blog and it's a good one.


----------



## Cassadine

Persian Night, by Anaw Hesser.


----------



## Shaver

Flanderian said:


> First learned of it from this fellow's blog -
> 
> https://tweedlandthegentlemansclub.blogspot.com/
> 
> He's caused me to purchase several books now!
> 
> Which part of my review entices, the "talented" or the "kinky"?


I have long admired her work but know little about her personally. The biography is rather pricey (in the UK) but, conversely, books illustrating her artworks may be purchased for a penny plus p&p.


----------



## Flanderian

Cassadine said:


> For me it was "difficult". I do know that blog and it's a good one.


You might be entertained by her travails while having to fend off a senile D'Annunzio in the grip of geriatric satyriasis.


----------



## Cassadine

Flanderian said:


> You might be entertained by her travails while having to fend off a senile D'Annunzio in the grip of geriatric satyriasis.


I'm even more tantalized now. Photos of her reveal penetrating eyes that show a certain "predatory amusement".


----------



## Flanderian

Cassadine said:


> I'm even more tantalized now. Photos of her reveal penetrating eyes that show a certain "predatory amusement".


A remarkable woman, half Polish, half Russian, and largely grew up in Imperial Russia where most of her family then resided. But she always identified as Polish. Very much a self-made woman and feminist before there were such things. She enjoyed lovers of both sexes, and simultaneously embraced the most mystical aspects of Roman Catholicism. And her art was a synthesis of classicism and impressionism.

Painting her first husband Tadeusz Łempicki -










Whom she envisioned as sinister in this never completed portrait. (Note left hand.)










Criticized as a painter of fascists, she sometimes lived in and had close ties to Italy, and her portraits were much in demand. Here is the fascist Count Vettor Marcello -


----------



## Cassadine

Flanderian said:


> A remarkable woman, half Polish, half Russian, and largely grew up in Imperial Russia where most of her family then resided. But she always identified as Polish. Very much a self-made woman and feminist before there were such things. She enjoyed lovers of both sexes, and simultaneously embraced the most mystical aspects of Roman Catholicism. And her art was a synthesis of classicism and impressionism.


Hold the phone. I'm stupefied that I never heard of her until your post. Grazie


----------



## Oldsarge

She fell out of favor with academic critics after the Armory Show which essentially destroyed the market for figurative art for the rest of the century. It wasn't until the advent of the XXI Cent that academic critics were, except for the benighted denizens of 'cultureburg', dismissed as irrelevant, (thanks largely to Tom Wolfe) that figurative painting once more became 'acceptable' to the chattering classes. Of course, those who bought art for enjoyment rather than status or for investment, never paid much heed to the critics anyway.


----------



## Cassadine

Flanderian said:


> A remarkable woman, half Polish, half Russian, and largely grew up in Imperial Russia where most of her family then resided. But she always identified as Polish. Very much a self-made woman and feminist before there were such things. She enjoyed lovers of both sexes, and simultaneously embraced the most mystical aspects of Roman Catholicism. And her art was a synthesis of classicism and impressionism.
> 
> Painting her first husband Tadeusz Łempicki -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whom she envisioned as sinister in this never completed portrait. (Note left hand.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criticized as a painter of fascists, she sometimes lived in and had close ties to Italy, and her portraits were much in demand. Here is the fascist Count Vettor Marcello -


I think the leprous looking left hand makes him appear even more sinister; especially as "sinister" essentially derives from "left-hand" in Latin.


----------



## Oldsarge

Green Uranium Glass

Such an ominous name for such a beautiful piece of art.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 21909
> 
> Green Uranium Glass
> 
> Such an ominous name for such a beautiful piece of art.


Wow! :beer:


----------



## Flanderian

Cunard's Queen Elizabeth -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Cunard's Queen Elizabeth -


Oh, yes! And I'd like a '32 Buick, too, while you're about it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^A new home entertainment system, perchance (LOL). They just don't make them like that any more! Would such be called 'functional art deco?' In any event, very nice.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 21914





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 21914


That's truly beautiful!



eagle2250 said:


> ^^A new home entertainment system, perchance (LOL). They just don't make them like that any more! Would such be called 'functional art deco?' In any event, very nice.


From what I can remember of from my reading of many years past, Art Deco is actually a form of contraction of the French term Arts Decoratif, or literally decorative arts, a distinction from Beaux Arts, I.e., fine arts. And I believe that Paris as the/a center of the art world in the 19th and 20th Century held a prestigious annual contest for each type of art, and what we know as Art Deco was a mode introduced in such shows specfically as decorative, I.e., functional art.

And consequently, many from the world of fine art held painters employing this style in contempt as merely decorative painters, rather than painters of true fine art.


----------



## 16412

Illustrative art isn't really considered fine art, either. It certainly showed up in some of Norman Rockwells fine art paintings. 

My view point about fine art is a few rules with additional rules added for each painting.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Drinks and oysters at Le Diplomate in DC yesterday eve. A stunning space.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Flanderian

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> View attachment 21929
> View attachment 21930
> View attachment 21931
> View attachment 21932
> Drinks and oysters at Le Diplomate in DC yesterday eve. A stunning space.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Thank you. A beautiful watering hole!










(Are those bullet strikes the result of someone neglecting to pay their tab? )


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Miket61

Has anyone discussed Rene Lalique, who made the transition from Art Nouveau to Art Deco with such skill that nearly seventy-five years after his death his company is still mining his ideas for new pieces?


----------



## eagle2250

Hmmmm...... I've got this strange and inexplicable urge to pull out, dust off and don my Stetson Temple fedora, as I sit before this keyboard and type this AM? LOL. :icon_scratch:

Thank you, member Flanderain, for those wonderful illustrations in post #326 to this thread!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Hmmmm...... I've got this strange and inexplicable urge to pull out, dust off and don my Stetson Temple fedora, as I sit before this keyboard and type this AM? LOL. :icon_scratch:
> 
> Thank you, member Flanderain, for those wonderful illustrations in post #326 to this thread!


































































(Poor fellow looks a little like me. . . . . Flanderain. )


----------



## SG_67




----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


>


Deco with a vengeance! Made me smile! Thanks!


----------



## Oldsarge

I've seen it written that one in one's youth one was either a Superman fan or a Batman aficionado depending on whether your view of the world was bright or dark. I always thought I was pretty cheerful but Batman was my main man.


----------



## SG_67

^. Likewise. Batman has to rely on his wit and cunning. He was actually a normal guy.


----------



## eagle2250

^^...but, but
what happened to the Batmobile. We've all seen the Batmobile and that just ain't it! LOL.


----------



## SG_67

eagle2250 said:


> ^^...but, but
> what happened to the Batmobile. We've all seen the Batmobile and that just ain't it! LOL.


I agree. I can only imagine the carbon footprint of the original.


----------



## Oldsarge

"Normal guy"? I dunno. A heavyweight gymnast with access to near unlimited funds sounds pretty 'super' to me.


----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> "Normal guy"? I dunno. A heavyweight gymnast with access to near unlimited funds sounds pretty 'super' to me.


Well, I agree. I guess normal relative to his superhero peers. He had no superhuman powers.


----------



## Oldsarge

Another comic I follow (occasionally) has a hero who is cut from the same mode and who allows that possibly access to unlimited funds counts as a super power. It certainly sets him apart from a mere professional wrestler with the same athletic ability. Now if one of _them_ was a billionaire . . .


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

'37 Dodge half ton pickup hood ornament.


----------



## eagle2250

Those pics of the "art deco" inspired vehicle designs really get my motor running (pun intended)!


----------



## Oldsarge

Yeah, the post-WWII car designs simply don't measure up.


----------



## Flanderian

Deco Toronto -


----------



## Oldsarge

A bit plain but still stylish.


----------



## eagle2250

Seems to have a bit of a Frank Lloyd Wright edge to it, offering a surprisingly calming effect on one's mind.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Seems to have a bit of a Frank Lloyd Wright edge to it, offering a surprisingly calming effect on one's mind.


A comparison I hadn't considered, and quite apt, IMHO. But since you pointed it out, the similarities seem apparent. Raises the question for me whether Wright was influenced by Art Deco, or the other way round?


----------



## Flanderian

The Age of Steam -


----------



## Flanderian

The Motoring Age -


----------



## Flanderian

For Cartier -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> A comparison I hadn't considered, and quite apt, IMHO. But since you pointed it out, the similarities seem apparent. Raises the question for me whether Wright was influenced by Art Deco, or the other way round?


Well, I suspect the first as he was still living and designing long after Art Deco was replaced by the International Style (bleagh!)


----------



## Oldsarge

That car looks more advanced that current models.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> That car looks more advanced that current models.


It's a doozy! Literally. A Duesenberg, obviously a custom body, I've misplaced the name of this particular car. Duesenbergs were so over-speced compared to other cars of the era and innovative that in some respects, that may be literally true. It has a mid-engine design with the engine behind the front axle providing a more nimble polar moment of inertia such as employed in exotics today. And I believe that's a V-12 engine. Velvet thunder!


----------



## eagle2250

^^"Velvet Thunder!"
Ya just gotta like the sound of that.


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> The Motoring Age -


Is that a modern take on Art Deco or an actual vintage car? Either way, it's quite beautiful.


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> Is that a modern take on Art Deco or an actual vintage car? Either way, it's quite beautiful.


Ah, found it! That's the 1939 Duesenberg Coupé Simone Midnight Ghost. From what limited investigation I've performed, it was apocryphally reported to have been built in 1939 on a left over chassis after Duesenberg had ceased production as a one-off for a French nobleman. Later reports are that it remained only as drawings from the era until '98 when a scale model was constructed to those drawings.


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> Ah, found it! That's the 1939 Duesenberg Coupé Simone Midnight Ghost. From what limited investigation I've performed, it was apocryphally reported to have been built in 1939 on a left over chassis after Duesenberg had ceased production as a one-off for a French nobleman. Later reports are that it remained only as drawings from the era until '98 when a scale model was constructed to those drawings.


Thanks! It's awesome. Incredible design.


----------



## Oldsarge

So no actual car was ever built? Tragic.

But here's another image to soothe the pain.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> So no actual car was ever built? Tragic.
> 
> But here's another image to soothe the pain.
> 
> View attachment 22091


Very nice!


----------



## Flanderian

This is a more typical Deusenberg, an SJ model. I was mistaken, they didn't employ a V12 but rather a straight 8. J models were supercharged and produce 320hp, good for a top speed in excess of 140. And remember, this was the 1930's when only a real fast car could do 100.


----------



## Oldsarge

And only a few marques, like Deusenberg, could do it in such style. Those were the days . . .


----------



## Flanderian

The alliterative Mr. Donald Desky designed Art Deco furniture and interiors, and contributed to the magnificence that is Radio City Music Hall.


----------



## Oldsarge

For those either in the Pacific Northwest or willing to come for a visit, the Portland Art Museum will open a new exhibit June 17th called "The Shape of Speed". For buffs of classic autos it would make a splendid Fathers' Day present.


----------



## Flanderian

Bullocks Wilshire -


----------



## Flanderian

Scooter version of a pimpmobile?


----------



## Oldsarge

Gosh, am I old or what! I remember when Bullock's (and Buffum's) were _the_ place to shop. You actually felt like dressing up to go buy clothes there.


----------



## Oldsarge

Have we seen this before?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Have we seen this before?
> 
> View attachment 22202


I don't think so! And it's grand! :beer:


----------



## Flanderian

Private library with Art Deco touches -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> I don't think so! And it's grand! :beer:


Makes me want to order a pint. :beers:


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Private library with Art Deco touches -


I love the stairs, though I personally would choose a different color of paint.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Makes me want to order a pint. :beers:


Highly recommended: Fat Tire Belgian Style White Ale


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> I love the stairs, though I personally would choose a different color of paint.


What!? You don't like hospital-green!?


----------



## Oldsarge

Actually, it looked more like '50's aqua to me and no, I don't.

Another beer (and one that I savored this afternoon) is pFriem Pilsner.










It wasn't really hot enough today to merit such a light, citrusy brew but I managed.


----------



## Oldsarge

Y'gotta love old radios!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 22269
> 
> 
> Y'gotta love old radios!


Gorgeous cabinet!


----------



## derum

Pier art deco!


----------



## Flanderian

Contemporay Deco -


----------



## derum

New art deco building in Frinton by the sea


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> New art deco building in Frinton by the sea
> 
> View attachment 22296


Very nice!


----------



## derum

There is an Art deco in London tour advertised this weekend in the Telegraph.
It would be fun, but probably something more enjoyable at your own pace, and not in November


----------



## Oldsarge

Long Beach California could offer one and it would be far more pleasant in November than London. Portland has some fine examples, too.


----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


>


That instantly reminded me of the Ambassador hotel here in Chicago.


----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> That instantly reminded me of the Ambassador hotel here in Chicago.


Very handsome!


----------



## Flanderian

Zenith radio -


----------



## Clintotron

What I like about Art Deco is that it can be as simple or ornate as one could wish. Art Deco (when done even halfway correctly) always looks like Art Deco. Very clean and uniform, yet sometimes organic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum




----------



## derum

Midwest radio


----------



## Oldsarge

derum said:


> View attachment 22503


Oh, my goodness. Are those actual cars? And who made them, when?


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, my goodness. Are those actual cars? And who made them, when?


They are Delahay type 175 roadsters.
I think some artistic licence may have been used in the colouring, but here's an original:


----------



## derum

My favourite is the 1939 Deusenberg Coupe


----------



## derum

....and my favourite motorcycles, all real!


----------



## Oldsarge

There's going to be a show of them at the Portland Art Museum starting this weekend. I gotta see this!


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> There's going to be a show of them at the Portland Art Museum starting this weekend. I gotta see this!


Please take pictures!


----------



## Clintotron

Is there a thread for vintage and/or vintage-styled motorcycles on here? I never have any luck with a search on this app or the site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum

Clintotron said:


> Is there a thread for vintage and/or vintage-styled motorcycles on here? I never have any luck with a search on this app or the site.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


One should be started to sllow this thread to get back on track.


----------



## Clintotron

derum said:


> One should be started to sllow this thread to get back on track.


That was not my intention. I wanted to share my favorite motorcycle design, though quite vintage-looking, not exactly Art Deco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron

I will start one, though. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Midwest radio
> View attachment 22504


Love it!



derum said:


> View attachment 22505
> 
> They are Delahay type 175 roadsters.
> I think some artistic licence may have been used in the colouring, but here's an original:


1949 Saoutchik-bodied roadster. Known as the Diana Dors, after the English actress.



derum said:


> My favourite is the 1939 Deusenberg Coupe
> 
> View attachment 22506


Sadly, I learned it is just a model. Explained in post #358.



derum said:


> ....and my favourite motorcycles, all real!
> View attachment 22511
> View attachment 22512
> View attachment 22513


These are beautiful! Thanks for posting them. If Clintotron or anyone wished to start a thread on vintage motorcycles, I certainly would enjoy it, even though I don't ride. They're most definitely automotive art!


----------



## Clintotron

Flanderian said:


> Love it!
> 
> 1949 Saoutchik-bodied roadster. Known as the Diana Dors, after the English actress.
> 
> Sadly, I learned it is just a model. Explained in post #358.
> 
> These are beautiful! Thanks for posting them. If Clintotron or anyone wished to start a thread on vintage motorcycles, I certainly would enjoy it, even though I don't ride. They're most definitely automotive art!


I just posted the new thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum

Flanderian said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sadly, I learned it is just a model. Explained in post #358.


My apologies, I should have read further back in the post. Such a shame it was never built.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> View attachment 22503


Delahaye USA makes outrageous street rods inspired by the more lavish bodied examples on Delahayes and similar makes from the '30's, notably the notorious Fogoni et Falaschi bodied 1938 165 Cabriolet below -

I was reminded of Delahaye USA by the 3 extravagant examples you posted as I actually trailed one very similar to the purple car for about 30 miles when returning from Stowe, Vt. A similar example from Delahaye USA in tangerine below -



















Other examples from Delahaye USA -


----------



## derum

Flanderian said:


> Delahaye USA makes outrageous street rods inspired by the more lavish bodied examples on Delahayes and similar makes from the '30's, notably the notorious Fogoni et Falaschi bodied 1938 165 Cabriolet below -
> 
> I was reminded of Delahaye USA by the 3 extravagant examples you posted as I actually trailed one very similar to the purple car for about 30 miles when returning from Stowe, Vt. A similar example from Delahaye USA in tangerine below -
> 
> View attachment 22516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other examples from Delahaye USA -


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Clintotron

derum said:


> Absolutely stunning!


There's a funeral home in this town (El Dorado, AR) that has a stretched hearse. It looks to be a replica of a '20s luxury car. I'll try to get a picture tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> My apologies, I should have read further back in the post. Such a shame it was never built.


None needed, it looks it. SG 67 tipped me off.


----------



## Flanderian

Clintotron said:


> There's a funeral home in this town (El Dorado, AR) that has a stretched hearse. It looks to be a replica of a '20s luxury car. I'll try to get a picture tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That would be cool! Thanks!


----------



## Oldsarge

If my leg heals enough to get to the Members Only opening, I definitely will--provided the let me! I may have to buy the museum 'catalog' and scan the pictures into my computer. However, the come-on looks like this.

https://www.orartswatch.org/fast-wheels-modernist-dreams/

I especially like the Talbot-Lego T-150. Yum!


----------



## Clintotron

Oldsarge said:


> If my leg heals enough to get to the Members Only opening, I definitely will--provided the let me! I may have to buy the museum 'catalog' and scan the pictures into my computer. However, the come-on looks like this.
> 
> https://www.orartswatch.org/fast-wheels-modernist-dreams/
> 
> I especially like the Talbot-Lego T-150. Yum!


That Stout Scarab Sedan caught my attention. And I have no idea why... haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> If my leg heals enough to get to the Members Only opening, I definitely will--provided the let me! I may have to buy the museum 'catalog' and scan the pictures into my computer. However, the come-on looks like this.
> 
> https://www.orartswatch.org/fast-wheels-modernist-dreams/
> 
> I especially like the Talbot-Lego T-150. Yum!


It looks as though it will be really good!

Japanese art deco:


----------



## 16412

Oldsarge said:


> If my leg heals enough to get to the Members Only opening, I definitely will--provided the let me! I may have to buy the museum 'catalog' and scan the pictures into my computer. However, the come-on looks like this.
> 
> https://www.orartswatch.org/fast-wheels-modernist-dreams/
> 
> I especially like the Talbot-Lego T-150. Yum!


Wish I had a shop to make stuff in.
It would be fun to make an unusal car, or few.


----------



## 16412

derum said:


> It looks as though it will be really good!
> 
> Japanese art deco:
> 
> View attachment 22517


Nice poster.


----------



## derum

Art Deco cinema in India:


----------



## Clintotron

Flanderian said:


> That would be cool! Thanks!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SG_67




----------



## derum

After almost 80 years, still the fastest steam locomotive in the world:


----------



## derum

Developers found a loophole in the law and demolished this Los Angeles masterpiece in 2014:


----------



## Clintotron

derum said:


> Developers found a loophole in the law and demolished this Los Angeles masterpiece in 2014:


That's disgusting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge

Another Deco Car . . .


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


>





derum said:


> After almost 80 years, still the fastest steam locomotive in the world:





Oldsarge said:


> Another Deco Car . . .
> 
> View attachment 22580


:beer:


----------



## Flanderian

The shape of the world from my youth -


----------



## Flanderian

Rich Art Deco furnishings -


----------



## derum

Flanderian said:


> The shape of the world from my youth -


Fantastic!


----------



## Oldsarge

I meant to post this previously but I guess I got distracted by . . . something?


----------



## SG_67




----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


>


Magnificent!


----------



## Oldsarge

I have a severe case of 'Want!'


----------



## derum

2 Rolls Royce;


----------



## derum

2 Bentley's


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> Magnificent!


Thank you!


----------



## SG_67




----------



## Oldsarge

Darth Vader is watching?


----------



## SG_67




----------



## SG_67




----------



## Oldsarge

The WPA arts administration needs to be restarted. Some of the best public art of the XX century was done under that administration.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> The WPA arts administration needs to be restarted. Some of the best public art of the XX century was done under that administration.


No, government is bad! 

Though not always. Fellow New Jerseyan, Millicent Fenwick, inspiration for Dunesbury's Lacey Davenport, once held a post in state government with the function and possibly title of Omsbudsman. Shortly after being appointed, my sister contacted the office with a problem of dealing with some shady practices. Ms. Fenwick took the call personally, and immediately started cracking heads! You should have seen the cockroaches scurry!


----------



## Flanderian

Thanks to SG 67 and Derum for the outstanding Art Deco. 

I'm especially taken with the first Roller which I've never seen before, and which is magnificent!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> The WPA arts administration needs to be restarted. Some of the best public art of the XX century was done under that administration.


Perhaps with fewer communists this time.


----------



## Oldsarge

Easily done, given the shortage of Communists in the current era.


----------



## derum

But in their day, the communists produced some good Art Deco....


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> But in their day, the communists produced some good Art Deco....


Very nice!

I like the two posters particularly well. Interesting that they're such a departure from Soviet Socialist Realism, and are in styles that later were purged.

The Moscow Metro station is also a wonderful mixture of Art Deco and traditional Russian forms.


----------



## derum




----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I like the two posters particularly well. Interesting that they're such a departure from Soviet Socialist Realism, and are in styles that later were purged.
> 
> The Moscow Metro station is also a wonderful mixture of Art Deco and traditional Russian forms.


Soviet propaganda posters are real works of art and interesting in the sense that the form itself is an outgrowth of western capitalism and imperialism.


----------



## Oldsarge

No surprise. Most Soviet era 'culture' is derivative.


----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


>


Great posters! Thanks!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

When a boy, my father had a late '40's - early '50's Pontiac with a hood ornament that actually lit. Easily the coolest thing about the car to a young boy. Believe it may have looked like this -


----------



## Oldsarge

I remember those!


----------



## derum

The most beautiful Art Deco church in the world?


----------



## Oldsarge

Mercy! What/where is that?


----------



## derum

Hallsgrimskirkja Cathedral, Rekjavic.
How about this one? Grundtvig Memorial church, Copenhagen.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> The most beautiful Art Deco church in the world?


Fascinating!

Do you know its name and where located? I need to learn more about it!


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Hallsgrimskirkja Cathedral, Rekjavic.
> How about this one? Grundtvig Memorial church, Copenhagen.
> View attachment 22727


This too! I'm not particularly knowledgeable concerning the classification of architectural styles, but this one looks as if it borrows from both Gothic and Art Deco design languages.

Remarkable! Thanks for the information and beautiful images.

Edit: Think I guessed right. The photo below shows the rear and side of the Copenhagen church with elements I think are typical of neo gothic architecture.


----------



## Flanderian

More shots of the Grundtvig church in Copenhagen -

Setting among apartments designed to be complimentary -










Nave -










Photo showing a chandelier, window a part of vaulted ceiling -


----------



## derum

Hallgrímskirkja is a mix too.....


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Hallgrímskirkja is a mix too.....
> View attachment 22728
> View attachment 22729


Lovely! Yes it is. Very nice! Very clean!


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> More shots of the Grundtvig church in Copenhagen -
> 
> Setting among apartments designed to be complimentary -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nave -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo showing a chandelier, window a part of vaulted ceiling -


Now that's what city planning should be!


----------



## Oldsarge

And now for something far more mundane . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Now that's what city planning should be!


Whatcha mean!?!?


----------



## derum

If only a colour photograph of this existed:


----------



## Oldsarge

Something that I presume was destroyed in WWII?


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> Something that I presume was destroyed in WWII?


I haven't been able to find any info as to what happened to it, and many other fabulous structures at the Paris Expo of 1925.
This gives an overview, and a google search of "Exposition Internationale Des Arts Decoratifs Paris 1925" will reveal some stunning photographs and facts.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Exhibition_of_Modern_Decorative_and_Industrial_Arts


----------



## Oldsarge

In Paris? Oh, the International School happened and a lot of lovely buildings got replaced with glass boxes. Fashion, you know.


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> In Paris? Oh, the International School happened and a lot of lovely buildings got replaced with glass boxes. Fashion, you know.


At least that Expo gave us the name.


----------



## Oldsarge

Art Deco from, of all places, Mumbai.


----------



## Oldsarge

Now I know that this lovely item is post-Art Deco but it is still influenced thereby as can be seen by the following example.


----------



## derum

South African art deco


----------



## Oldsarge

It was an international style but the International Style took less talent to design and was cheaper to build so . . .


----------



## derum

My most favoured form of art deco: Cruise line posters.
Cunard did brilliantly to echo the past with this:










Which is more than a nod to this:


----------



## Flanderian

Great stuff, gents!

Thank you!


----------



## Flanderian

You betcha! :happy:


----------



## Flanderian

Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## SG_67




----------



## Oldsarge

R.U.R.!


----------



## SG_67

Fritz Lang's Metropolis actually. But I can see the resemblance.


----------



## derum

Less well known Fritz Lang deco posters (and movie!)


----------



## SG_67

No thread on Art Deco would be complete without an homage to it's ancient origins:


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Less well known Fritz Lang deco posters (and movie!)
> 
> View attachment 22795
> View attachment 22796
> View attachment 22797
> View attachment 22798
> View attachment 22799


I had never seen those. That's really great poster art!

Bet originals go for a pretty penny!


----------



## derum

As the World cup is in full swing.....


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> As the World cup is in full swing.....


Wow! Fantastic!


----------



## Flanderian

The 1939 World's Fair was a high point for that epoch. For years I listened to my sisters tell of being taken there by our uncle Artie.


----------



## Flanderian

Continued:


----------



## Oldsarge

Grand stuff. What a great era in art and architecture!


----------



## derum

Yours for $9800. Cruise liner original deco.....


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Yours for $9800. Cruise liner original deco.....
> View attachment 22813


Hmm . . . :icon_scratch:


----------



## derum

Flanderian said:


> Hmm . . . :icon_scratch:


I'm not selling it, just an ad from the internet. There is, apparently, a plethora of old cruise line stuff out there, none of which would look good in my house, but it is Art Deco........


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> I'm not selling it, just an ad from the internet. There is, apparently, a plethora of old cruise line stuff out there, none of which would look good in my house, but it is Art Deco........


In the late '60's themed decor became the rage among Gastatte, at least in Rhein-Hessen. And in general the decor was surprisingly very attractive with fine quality materials and workmanship. One Gastatte that opened in Greisheim was named the T.S. Hanseatic. This was the T.S. (Steam ship.) Hanseatic -










It operated for the Hamburg Atlantic Line. It was decommissioned in 1966. It's fittings were used to furnish the decor for the Gastatte. It was lavish, exotic and gorgeous, full of thick nautical brass and varnished wood.


----------



## derum

Deco advertising


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Deco advertising
> View attachment 22825
> View attachment 22826
> View attachment 22827
> View attachment 22828
> View attachment 22829
> View attachment 22830
> View attachment 22831
> View attachment 22832
> View attachment 22833
> View attachment 22834


Outstanding ads! Thank you!


----------



## derum

1935 Pontiac hood ornament


----------



## Flanderian

Seen before, but worth seeing again, the fabulous Atlas Bar of Singapore -

https://www.lifestyleasia.com/509587/atlas-bar-singapore-review/


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> Seen before, but worth seeing again, the fabulous Atlas Bar of Singapore -
> 
> https://www.lifestyleasia.com/509587/atlas-bar-singapore-review/


Rumor has it chairman Kim was downing copious amounts of Fuzzy Navels there last month.


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> Rumor has it chairman Kim was downing copious amounts of Fuzzy Navels there last month.


Given the tendencies of North Korean despots, I wonder if that might be literal as well liquid?


----------



## Oldsarge

Art Deco from, of all places, Westminster Cathedral


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Art Deco from, of all places, Westminster Cathedral
> 
> View attachment 22859


Uncertain if that's what it set out to be, but it certainly looks it, and is handsome indeed! Thank you!


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> Art Deco from, of all places, Westminster Cathedral
> 
> View attachment 22859


Not to be confused with Westminster Abbey, Westminster Cathedral has influences from many eras, having been built in the late 1890's and having additions to mosaics, windows etc up to the modern day.


----------



## derum

New build house in North east England.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> New build house in North east England.
> View attachment 22904


Very nice!

Everything old is new again!

Reminds me of some of the handsome buildings used for exteriors in the BBC mystery series _Poirot.


























_

Loved that production, the introduction is an Art Deco masterpiece -


----------



## Oldsarge

It is, it is!


----------



## eagle2250

The Art Deco intrusion in the Poirot opening sequence never registered with me, as I watched the Poirot video series, some time back. Very impressive though!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> The Art Deco intrusion in the Poirot opening sequence never registered with me, as I watched the Poirot video series, some time back. Very impressive though!


I feel the entire aesthetic of the production was so well integrated and organic appearing, that it did not necessarily stand out as unique. Just a few more examples -


----------



## derum

Interesting quote from the producer of Poirot regarding the first series: 

"And the set was 30s modern, not actually Art Deco, because Agatha Christie had explained in a profile of Poirot that Art Deco was too flamboyant for him."

Of course, later series were authentically Art Deco.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Interesting quote from the producer of Poirot regarding the first series:
> 
> "And the set was 30s modern, not actually Art Deco, because Agatha Christie had explained in a profile of Poirot that Art Deco was too flamboyant for him."
> 
> Of course, later series were authentically Art Deco.


Hmm . . . ? :icon_scratch:

I'm not an expert, but I must suggest that's arguable. Though it's true as an absolute in that it includes many objects d'art, furniture, buildings, etc. that most definitely aren't, the overall feel and governing aesthetic might be so best described. Depends upon what's ruled in or out of bounds as Art Deco as critics make a living arguing such things.

I find the production design masterful, and the sets possess a seamless aesthetic synthesis.


----------



## derum

This is where the quote came from.
https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-24914782


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> This is where the quote came from.
> https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-24914782


Thank you! Excellent article. But I'm still confused. Jeff Tessler, the production designer, explains in some detail how he surrounded the characters with Art Deco exteriors, sets, furniture and art, and then the producer Brian Eastman says, as you quoted, "And the set was 30s modern, not actually Art Deco, because Agatha Christie had explained in a profile of Poirot that Art Deco was too flamboyant for him."

A bit of having one's cake and eating it too, I think!


----------



## Oldsarge

And now for the lighter side of Art Deco . . .









a BUMPLER CAR!!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> And now for the lighter side of Art Deco . . .
> View attachment 22934
> 
> 
> a BUMPLER CAR!!


*YOWZER!!! :happy:
*
It's gorgeous!


----------



## culverwood

I cannot remember if anyone has posted the Art Deco buildings from Asmara in Eritrea which are an UNESCO World Heritage site. Now Eritrea and Ethiopia have settled their long running conflict perhaps more people will visit.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> I feel the entire aesthetic of the production was so well integrated and organic appearing, that it did not necessarily stand out as unique. Just a few more examples -


Very persuasive. Thank you, sir, for opening my eyes on this aspect of the Poirot enigma.


----------



## derum

In line with Sarge's theme:


----------



## Flanderian

culverwood said:


> I cannot remember if anyone has posted the Art Deco buildings from Asmara in Eritrea which are an UNESCO World Heritage site. Now Eritrea and Ethiopia have settled their long running conflict perhaps more people will visit.


Thank you! A remarkable bit of history.



derum said:


> In line with Sarge's theme:
> View attachment 22938


That's really handsome!


----------



## Flanderian

From the 1939 World's Fair -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Thank you! A remarkable bit of history.
> 
> That's really handsome!


Yeah, I think your youngest grandchildren need one of those to fight over.:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Yeah, I think your youngest grandchildren need one of those to fight over.:icon_jokercolor:


Ah, those years have passed too quickly! 

They're now rolling around in something like this -


----------



## derum

Chicago World's Fair postcards.


----------



## Oldsarge

LOL, those look like the two point perspective exercises we used to have in seventh grade art! Though to be honest, they're rather better than mine were.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Ah, those years have passed too quickly!
> 
> They're now rolling around in something like this -


Well, great-grandchildren then. Just get one and tell your wife it's a potential heirloom and not just something for you to look at.


----------



## Oldsarge

Aaaaaand a couple more!


----------



## derum

The Paramount Theatre, Oakland.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Aaaaaand a couple more!
> 
> View attachment 22942
> View attachment 22943


Both very beautiful, but is the second Art Deco or Native American?



derum said:


> The Paramount Theatre, Oakland.
> View attachment 22944
> View attachment 22945
> View attachment 22946
> View attachment 22947
> View attachment 22948


What a beautiful place! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Oldsarge

My feelings that it's a Deco take on a First Nations' theme. There aren't many (if any!) Plains Nations artists who work in stained glass and the treatment of the design in rippling art glass seems like genuine Art Deco. Of course, I have been wrong on occasion before.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> My feelings that it's a Deco take on a First Nations' theme. There aren't many (if any!) Plains Nations artists who work in stained glass and the treatment of the design in rippling art glass seems like genuine Art Deco. Of course, I have been wrong on occasion before.


I missed entirely that it was stained glass. Irrespective of genre, it's spectacular!


----------



## derum

Villa Cavrois, by Robert Mallet-Stevens. (The greatest Art Deco Architect?)


Google will reveal more of his stunning works.


----------



## Oldsarge

That looks much more like International Style than Deco. Nice lap pool, though.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Villa Cavrois, by Robert Mallet-Stevens. (The greatest Art Deco Architect?)
> 
> Google will reveal more of his stunning works.


He is someone else about whom I am sublimely ignorant  but one I shall add to my studies.

Yes, that is a magnificent building!
Thank you! :beer:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## derum

^ That is lovely.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> ^ That is lovely.
> View attachment 22961


Wow!


----------



## derum

A room that's a view......


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> A room that's a view......
> 
> View attachment 22970


Fascinating! As a design, I love it. But I'm not sure I would be comfortable with it as a home.


----------



## Flanderian

Art Deco aboard the _Queen Mary_ -


----------



## derum

Flanderian said:


> Fascinating! As a design, I love it. But I'm not sure I would be comfortable with it as a home.


oh, I don't know.......


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> oh, I don't know.......
> 
> View attachment 22971


Well done, but . . . no.

Conversely, you could stick me in the place any day!


----------



## derum

This?


----------



## Oldsarge

I suspect it's a hotel.


----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> I suspect it's a hotel.


The desk and task lamp suggest as much.


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> I suspect it's a hotel.


I believe its the Fairmont in Shanghai. (may be wrong)


----------



## Oldsarge

You are obviously better traveled than I.:beer:


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> You are obviously better traveled than I.:beer:


Further, perhaps. Better? debatable.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> This?
> View attachment 22976


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> This?
> View attachment 22976


Ah, perfect!


----------



## Oldsarge

derum said:


> Further, perhaps. Better? debatable.


 I don't know about further, but my encounters in other lands tend not to include fine hotels. Insects and leeches, certainly, but fine hotels, not so often.:icon_saint7kg:


----------



## derum

Insects? 
Leeches?


----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


>


Drive that, and you'd be the coolest man on wheels!


----------



## SG_67

It reminds me of the Firecakes Donuts van.


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> It reminds me of the Firecakes Donuts van.


Very, very French!

If we're doing French, I'd like one of these please.










Or their collaboration with Maserati -


----------



## derum

Flanderian said:


> Very, very French!
> 
> If we're doing French, I'd like one of these please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or their collaboration with Maserati -


Burt Reynolds drove one in The Longest Yard (the SM). I liked the car much better than the movie.


----------



## derum

Better than Baloney!


----------



## Oldsarge

No great fan of bologna, either, but salciccio? Oh, yeah!


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Burt Reynolds drove one in The Longest Yard (the SM). I liked the car much better than the movie.


One of the better things about the '70's, IMHO. 

Though a *few* interesting autos during the period.

TVR Vixen, described by an auto pub as looking like a "truculent troll!" Required a shoehorn and sucking in your gut to get behind the wheel, and it was white knuckles all the way! 

Actually knew a fellow who had one in this factory color. But then he also *did* wear blue velvet suits. (It was 1972! )


----------



## derum

Probably one of the worst cars of all time for build quality and reliability.
TVR = Transporter Vehicle Required.

Citroen also produced some stunning deco posters:


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> One of the better things about the '70's, IMHO.
> 
> Though a *few* interesting autos during the period.
> 
> TVR Vixen, described by an auto pub as looking like a "truculent troll!" Required a shoehorn and sucking in your gut to get behind the wheel, and it was white knuckles all the way!
> 
> Actually knew a fellow who had one in this factory color. But then he also *did* wear blue velvet suits. (It was 1972! )


If it ever gets into production the latest model with a 500hp Ford V8 should be impressive on the back roads of Wales.


----------



## derum

Elgin Bluebird Bicycle


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> *Probably one of the worst cars of all time for build quality and reliability.*
> TVR = Transporter Vehicle Required.
> 
> Citroen also produced some stunning deco posters:
> View attachment 22995


Not just hearsay, I actually saw it being towed from our office parking lot on a flatbed!


----------



## Flanderian

*Radio City -









*
Chandelier over grand staircase -
*








*
Ladies lounge -










Living room of private secret apartment -


----------



## derum

Probably the best beer truck in the world........


----------



## Oldsarge

That's the next best thing to a team of draft horses! And I'm not fussy which breed. Clydesdales, Shires, whatever.


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> That's the next best thing to a team of draft horses! And I'm not fussy which breed. Clydesdales, Shires, whatever.


I agree.


----------



## Oldsarge

derum said:


> I agree.
> View attachment 23009


Damn, it's 100º outside and a cold Pilsner that size is just what I need! Yum.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Probably the best beer truck in the world........
> View attachment 23008
> View attachment 23007


Fantastic vehicle!


----------



## ran23

Southern Oregon is down to 91, after 100+ days.


----------



## Clintotron

Sweltering...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum

Clintotron said:


> Sweltering...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hope you check out the Railway station while your there!


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, lovely!


----------



## Clintotron

derum said:


> Hope you check out the Railway station while your there!
> 
> View attachment 23010


Wow. If it's open on the weekends, I will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge

Any place with a decor like that had GOTTA serve fry bread. And if they make Indian tacos . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Any place with a decor like that had GOTTA serve fry bread. And if they make Indian tacos . . .


OK you have me salivating like one of Pavlov's dogs. Do we have a recipe for "Indian Tacos? :beer:


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> Any place with a decor like that had GOTTA serve fry bread. And if they make Indian tacos . . .


Nigella Lawson (Worlds sexiest chef?) has a recipe for fried bread and tomato hash.
It's really good... https://www.marilyn.ca/Food/Recipes/May2018/Tomato-and-fried-bread-hash

The world's most beautiful cheese dish?


----------



## SG_67

derum said:


> Nigella Lawson (Worlds sexiest chef?)


You mean it's not Guy Fieri?


----------



## derum

SG_67 said:


> You mean it's not Guy Fieri?


Let's not start that again!

Superelectric No. 66 Toaster!


----------



## Oldsarge

Indian Tacos with Yeast Fry Bread

Prep 1h

cook 45m

Ready In 1h 45m

_Recipe By:_BETSY4020

"My cousins grew up on a reservation in South Dakota, and this is how we always made our fry bread (with yeast)."

Ingredients:

· 1 (.25 ounce) package active dry yeast

· 1 tablespoon white sugar

· 1/4 cup warm water

· 3 cups all-purpose flour

· 1 teaspoon salt

· 1 tablespoon baking powder

· 1 cup warm water

· 6 cups vegetable oil for frying

· 1 pound ground beef

· 1 large onion, minced

· 1 (28 ounce) can diced tomatoes, undrained

· 2 (6 ounce) cans tomato paste

· 1 teaspoon dried basil

· 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano

· salt and ground black pepper to taste

· 1 pinch chili powder, or to taste

· 1/2 pound Cheddar cheese, coarsely shredded

· 1 head iceberg lettuce, cored and shredded

· 1 cup finely chopped onion, or as desired

· 1 cup finely chopped mild green chiles, or as desired

Directions:

1. Mix yeast, sugar, and 1/4 cup warm water in a large mixing bowl and set aside until the yeast mixture forms a creamy foam layer on top, about 5 minutes. Whisk flour, 1 teaspoon salt, and baking powder in a bowl. Stir flour mixture into yeast mixture by thirds, alternating with 1 cup warm water in thirds, and beat to make a firm dough.

2. Cut the dough into 6 pieces and roll each piece into a ball on a floured work surface. Roll out the dough balls into flat round tortillas.

3. Heat vegetable oil in a deep-fryer or large saucepan to 350 degrees F

4. Gently place tortillas, one at a time, into the hot oil and fry until golden brown on both sides, turning once, 2 to 3 minutes per side. Drain on paper towels and set aside.

5. Cook and stir ground beef with 1 large minced onion in a skillet over medium heat until the meat is browned and crumbly, about 10 minutes. Drain excess grease and stir in diced tomatoes with their juice, tomato paste, basil, oregano, salt, black pepper, and chili powder. Bring the chili to a boil and reduce heat to low; simmer until thickened, 30 to 40 minutes.

6 Place a piece of fry bread onto a plate and ladle a generous portion of chili onto the bread. Transfer Cheddar cheese, lettuce, 1 cup finely chopped onion, and mild green chilies into separate bowls and top each portion with about 1 tablespoon of Cheddar cheese and desired amounts of lettuce, onion, and chilies.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Hope you check out the Railway station while your there!
> 
> View attachment 23010


Gorgeous!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Indian Tacos with Yeast Fry Bread
> 
> Prep 1h
> 
> cook 45m
> 
> Ready In 1h 45m
> 
> _Recipe By:_BETSY4020
> 
> "My cousins grew up on a reservation in South Dakota, and this is how we always made our fry bread (with yeast)."
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> · 1 (.25 ounce) package active dry yeast
> 
> · 1 tablespoon white sugar
> 
> · 1/4 cup warm water
> 
> · 3 cups all-purpose flour
> 
> · 1 teaspoon salt
> 
> · 1 tablespoon baking powder
> 
> · 1 cup warm water
> 
> · 6 cups vegetable oil for frying
> 
> · 1 pound ground beef
> 
> · 1 large onion, minced
> 
> · 1 (28 ounce) can diced tomatoes, undrained
> 
> · 2 (6 ounce) cans tomato paste
> 
> · 1 teaspoon dried basil
> 
> · 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
> 
> · salt and ground black pepper to taste
> 
> · 1 pinch chili powder, or to taste
> 
> · 1/2 pound Cheddar cheese, coarsely shredded
> 
> · 1 head iceberg lettuce, cored and shredded
> 
> · 1 cup finely chopped onion, or as desired
> 
> · 1 cup finely chopped mild green chiles, or as desired
> 
> Directions:
> 
> 1. Mix yeast, sugar, and 1/4 cup warm water in a large mixing bowl and set aside until the yeast mixture forms a creamy foam layer on top, about 5 minutes. Whisk flour, 1 teaspoon salt, and baking powder in a bowl. Stir flour mixture into yeast mixture by thirds, alternating with 1 cup warm water in thirds, and beat to make a firm dough.
> 
> 2. Cut the dough into 6 pieces and roll each piece into a ball on a floured work surface. Roll out the dough balls into flat round tortillas.
> 
> 3. Heat vegetable oil in a deep-fryer or large saucepan to 350 degrees F
> 
> 4. Gently place tortillas, one at a time, into the hot oil and fry until golden brown on both sides, turning once, 2 to 3 minutes per side. Drain on paper towels and set aside.
> 
> 5. Cook and stir ground beef with 1 large minced onion in a skillet over medium heat until the meat is browned and crumbly, about 10 minutes. Drain excess grease and stir in diced tomatoes with their juice, tomato paste, basil, oregano, salt, black pepper, and chili powder. Bring the chili to a boil and reduce heat to low; simmer until thickened, 30 to 40 minutes.
> 
> 6 Place a piece of fry bread onto a plate and ladle a generous portion of chili onto the bread. Transfer Cheddar cheese, lettuce, 1 cup finely chopped onion, and mild green chilies into separate bowls and top each portion with about 1 tablespoon of Cheddar cheese and desired amounts of lettuce, onion, and chilies.


Yum...sounds like a winner! Thank you, my friend, for that recipe.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Indian Tacos with Yeast Fry Bread
> 
> Prep 1h
> 
> cook 45m
> 
> Ready In 1h 45m
> 
> _Recipe By:_BETSY4020
> 
> "My cousins grew up on a reservation in South Dakota, and this is how we always made our fry bread (with yeast)."
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> · 1 (.25 ounce) package active dry yeast
> 
> · 1 tablespoon white sugar
> 
> · 1/4 cup warm water
> 
> · 3 cups all-purpose flour
> 
> · 1 teaspoon salt
> 
> · 1 tablespoon baking powder
> 
> · 1 cup warm water
> 
> · 6 cups vegetable oil for frying
> 
> · 1 pound ground beef
> 
> · 1 large onion, minced
> 
> · 1 (28 ounce) can diced tomatoes, undrained
> 
> · 2 (6 ounce) cans tomato paste
> 
> · 1 teaspoon dried basil
> 
> · 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
> 
> · salt and ground black pepper to taste
> 
> · 1 pinch chili powder, or to taste
> 
> · 1/2 pound Cheddar cheese, coarsely shredded
> 
> · 1 head iceberg lettuce, cored and shredded
> 
> · 1 cup finely chopped onion, or as desired
> 
> · 1 cup finely chopped mild green chiles, or as desired
> 
> Directions:
> 
> 1. Mix yeast, sugar, and 1/4 cup warm water in a large mixing bowl and set aside until the yeast mixture forms a creamy foam layer on top, about 5 minutes. Whisk flour, 1 teaspoon salt, and baking powder in a bowl. Stir flour mixture into yeast mixture by thirds, alternating with 1 cup warm water in thirds, and beat to make a firm dough.
> 
> 2. Cut the dough into 6 pieces and roll each piece into a ball on a floured work surface. Roll out the dough balls into flat round tortillas.
> 
> 3. Heat vegetable oil in a deep-fryer or large saucepan to 350 degrees F
> 
> 4. Gently place tortillas, one at a time, into the hot oil and fry until golden brown on both sides, turning once, 2 to 3 minutes per side. Drain on paper towels and set aside.
> 
> 5. Cook and stir ground beef with 1 large minced onion in a skillet over medium heat until the meat is browned and crumbly, about 10 minutes. Drain excess grease and stir in diced tomatoes with their juice, tomato paste, basil, oregano, salt, black pepper, and chili powder. Bring the chili to a boil and reduce heat to low; simmer until thickened, 30 to 40 minutes.
> 
> 6 Place a piece of fry bread onto a plate and ladle a generous portion of chili onto the bread. Transfer Cheddar cheese, lettuce, 1 cup finely chopped onion, and mild green chilies into separate bowls and top each portion with about 1 tablespoon of Cheddar cheese and desired amounts of lettuce, onion, and chilies.


Shouldn't those be _Native American_ tacos? :devil:
D**n, I'm hungry! :beer:


----------



## Oldsarge

Good question. The legal term, as far as I can tell, 'Native Americans' refers to native Hawaiians, American Indians, and Inuit. And maybe American Samoans? Anyway, all the 'Native Americans' I am acquainted with refer to themselves as American Indians. I believe that there is a more refined term, First Nations, and to be honest, I like it. That may be because I was once told (by a professor of American Indian Studies) that there is an opinion among the Elders that anyone who can trace their North American ancestry back over 200 years qualifies as Native American. And since my mother's family arrived in 1699 . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Good question. The legal term, as far as I can tell, 'Native Americans' refers to native Hawaiians, American Indians, and Inuit. And maybe American Samoans? Anyway, all the 'Native Americans' I am acquainted with refer to themselves as American Indians. I believe that there is a more refined term, First Nations, and to be honest, I like it. That may be because I was once told (by a professor of American Indian Studies) that there is an opinion among the Elders that anyone who can trace their North American ancestry back over 200 years qualifies as Native American. And since my mother's family arrived in 1699 . . .


Every Indian I've ever met self-referenced themselves as Indian. But whenever white people feel guilty, some folks get a new name. But who am I to change it?

Though I'm not including those of us who are 1/32nd or 1/64th Indian, some of whom insist they are *official* _Native Americans_.  If family history holds any water, I would be among that group but would never think of claiming a heritage in which I've never partaken.

However, by your formula I may sneak in, as evidently another line goes back to this guy -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Warren

which places me in an exclusive club estimated to have only 1/2 million members!  And which means I am somehow distantly related to both Ernest Hemingway and Sarah Palin!


----------



## SG_67

Quite an impressive list of descendants. Taylor swift AND Ernest Hemingway.


----------



## Oldsarge

And Orson Welles? And L. L. Bean? Well done, Warren and Elizabeth.


----------



## Oldsarge

And back on subject . . .


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> And back on subject . . .
> 
> View attachment 23027


That is lovely!

Here is a stove for cooking those Indian Tacos........


----------



## SG_67




----------



## SG_67




----------



## Oldsarge

All hail Edward Hopper!


----------



## derum

London Underground.....


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> London Underground.....


Splendid! Thank you!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## SG_67




----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


>


Very cool!


----------



## derum

I was taken here on school trips annually when a young child, it was miles away and always cold. Obviously the Art Deco Bus station, toilets and clocktower were wasted on me...
















This is well before my time, but the old buses are cool


----------



## derum




----------



## culverwood

Is that somewhere in Australia?


----------



## SG_67

derum said:


>


I'm almost certain that's a repurposed building.


----------



## derum

culverwood said:


> Is that somewhere in Australia?





SG_67 said:


> I'm almost certain that's a repurposed building.


Yes, it's in Melbourne.
It used to be an Hotel.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


>


*Sacré bleu! *


----------



## Oldsarge

I am thunderstruck! My applause to the franchisee.


----------



## Flanderian

Mural from steamship Roosevelt -


----------



## derum

The Normandie.
Some say the greatest Art deco palace of all.






























And the sad end in NY......


----------



## SG_67

The American diner:


----------



## Oldsarge

A modern version's interior, Ruby's.


----------



## SG_67

The Johnson Wax building, Racine, WI.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> The Normandie.
> Some say the greatest Art deco palace of all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the sad end in NY......





SG_67 said:


> The American diner:





Oldsarge said:


> A modern version's interior, Ruby's.
> 
> View attachment 23119


Very cool, all! Thank you!


----------



## culverwood

derum said:


> Yes, it's in Melbourne.
> It used to be an Hotel.


It looked like an Aussie hotel (pub) and the eucalyptus trees gave it away.









University of Queensland


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, eucalyptus _could_ say California.










but it did look like a hotel of a style I've never seen back home. Still a great conversion.


----------



## derum

Could be a theme developing........


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Could be a theme developing........


Oh, gosh! I see that and think - *sacrilege!* But fact is I've been known to grab a Big Mac in extremity. And I'd rather see handsome Art Deco buildings with a McDonalds, than see them torn down. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Amen!


----------



## Flanderian

The Big Apple -










Tinsel Town -










A night light to light you to bed -


----------



## Oldsarge

I want one of those lamps!


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> The Big Apple -


There's one in NYC too? I always thought it was just LA.


----------



## Oldsarge

Actually I'm surprised that either one of them has much of anything left. "Tear it down and build something else" seems to be the motto of both cities.


----------



## Flanderian

Deco Redux -

https://inhabitat.com/mercedes-benz-unveils-stunning-art-deco-inspired-electric-car/


----------



## Orsini

It's long!


----------



## Flanderian

Orsini said:


> It's long!


Nah! In this price range, cars aren't long, they're majestic! :happy:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Clintotron

Is this Austin Reed the only clothing company by that name? I’ve found several articles of clothing while thrifting, but didn’t know if it was worth anything (not specifically monetarily) or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> Deco Redux -
> 
> https://inhabitat.com/mercedes-benz-unveils-stunning-art-deco-inspired-electric-car/


Now THAT is an electric car I'd consider buying! Stunning!


----------



## derum

Clintotron said:


> Is this Austin Reed the only clothing company by that name? I've found several articles of clothing while thrifting, but didn't know if it was worth anything (not specifically monetarily) or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Austin Reed were, once upon a time, one of the first British companies to offer high quality mass produced clothing. It was very well regarded.
It is the only company to manufacture clothing under that name, but is not looked upon as a top brand any more in the UK. The items you find will be genuine, probably very well made, but not worth a lot.

Random Art Deco:


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> Now THAT is an electric car I'd consider buying! Stunning!


As a Maybach concept, I'm unsure if anything like it will get into production. But if it is, I'd be prepared to see a price somewhat north of Rolls.



derum said:


> Austin Reed were, once upon a time, one of the first British companies to offer high quality mass produced clothing. It was very well regarded.
> It is the only company to manufacture clothing under that name, but is not looked upon as a top brand any more in the UK. The items you find will be genuine, probably very well made, but not worth a lot.
> 
> Random Art Deco:


Great images! Thanks!

And thank you for the more specific information for member Clintotron. My recollection was that it once was well thought of British RTW, but that is the extent of it.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's only a concept? Drat! But then, if you have to ask the cost . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> It's only a concept? Drat! But then, if you have to ask the cost . . .


Sorry! You have to put down the phone.


----------



## Oldsarge

And you'd better be sitting down!


----------



## Clintotron

derum said:


> Austin Reed were, once upon a time, one of the first British companies to offer high quality mass produced clothing. It was very well regarded.
> It is the only company to manufacture clothing under that name, but is not looked upon as a top brand any more in the UK. The items you find will be genuine, probably very well made, but not worth a lot.
> 
> Random Art Deco:


"Well made" is the worth, imho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian

Deco for the home -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Deco for the home -


At once practical and extravagant. Where oh where do you find all these gems?


----------



## Oldsarge

You'd be amazed at what turns up in Thrift stores. Heck, _I'm_ amazed at what turns up in Thrift stores.


----------



## Oldsarge

You won't find this in a Thrift store . . .


----------



## derum

Or this......


----------



## Oldsarge

Is that a radio?


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> Is that a radio?


Yes, Nocturne, model 1186. from c1935.
Made by the Spartan Corporation.

It not a small piece....... Overall: 46 x 43 x 12 in. (116.84 x 109.22 x 30.48 cm)


----------



## derum

Britains only surviving Art Deco public swimming pool.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Britains only surviving Art Deco public swimming pool.


Very nice!


----------



## derum

Europe, just before WW2.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Europe, just before WW2.
> 
> View attachment 23265
> View attachment 23266
> View attachment 23267
> View attachment 23268
> View attachment 23269
> View attachment 23270


Thanks! Great posters!

So much promise, and it all degenerated into this -


----------



## derum

Prior to that, the Spanish Civil War......


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Prior to that, the Spanish Civil War......


Wow! Great posters for interesting but tragic times.

The only time I visited Spain was for a brief holiday in '69 and Franco, though aged, was still enthroned. The most buttoned up and tamped down European country I visited during that era.


----------



## Oldsarge

I especially like the second one . . .


----------



## SG_67

Let's not forget the Italians:


----------



## Oldsarge

Mussolini was a Northerner!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## derum

Dubonnet Hispano Suiza


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Dubonnet Hispano Suiza


Marvelous!


----------



## Flanderian

Auto Deco -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Auto Deco -


the top one is currently in the Portland Art Museum. Looks cool but it's a death trap. The windows don't open, there's no AC, suicide doors and, to top it all off, the body is magnesium alloy. One spark and . . .


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> the top one is currently in the Portland Art Museum. Looks cool but it's a death trap. The windows don't open, there's no AC, suicide doors and, to top it all off, the body is magnesium alloy. One spark and . . .


It is a copy of the original, which was lost in WW2. Completed in 2013 in Canada, it was the subject of one of those auto shows on the Velocity channel. The magnesium was a bit of a pig to weld!


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't believe it was welded. I'm trying to upload the picture I took but something is't working. Anyway, it's covered in neat, shiny rivets.


----------



## Oldsarge

There, now. Look carefully along the top line of the fender. It's all riveted. I don't know if you even can weld magnesium.


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 23435
> 
> 
> There, now. Look carefully along the top line of the fender. It's all riveted. I don't know if you even can weld magnesium.


The magnesium came in narrow strips which had to be welded together.
See here:
https://autoweek.com/article/car-li...pleted-lost-magnesium-bodied-coupe-replicated


----------



## Oldsarge

That's amazing! Yeah, welding magnesium must have been a real challenge and I'm sure glad it wasn't me doing it. I wonder what the process was. Did they have to weld it in a noble gas like argon? Anyway, it's a sexy beast that I wouldn't want to ride.


----------



## Oldsarge

So today it can be done with TIG welding but that wasn't invented back in the '30's. I wonder how they did it then.


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> So today it can be done with TIG welding but that wasn't invented back in the '30's. I wonder how they did it then.


I think that the material was available in larger sheets back then as they were using it for aircraft wings, so riveting will have been used.


----------



## Clintotron

Oldsarge said:


> So today it can be done with TIG welding but that wasn't invented back in the '30's. I wonder how they did it then.


"Gas tungsten arc welding (GTAW) had its beginnings from an idea by C.L. Coffin to weld in a nonoxidizing gas atmosphere, which he patented in 1890. The concept was further refined in the late 1920s by H.M.Hobart, who used helium for shielding, and P.K. Devers, who used argon. This process was ideal for welding magnesium and also for welding stainless and aluminum. It was perfected in 1941, patented by Meredith, and named Heliarc welding. It was later licensed to Linde Air Products, where the water-cooled torch was developed. The gas tungsten arc welding process has become one of the most important."

Possibility. ^^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge

Y'gotta love this website! Guys here know so much about so much.


----------



## derum

Clintotron said:


> "Gas tungsten arc welding (GTAW) had its beginnings from an idea by C.L. Coffin to weld in a nonoxidizing gas atmosphere, which he patented in 1890. The concept was further refined in the late 1920s by H.M.Hobart, who used helium for shielding, and P.K. Devers, who used argon. This process was ideal for welding magnesium and also for welding stainless and aluminum. It was perfected in 1941, patented by Meredith, and named Heliarc welding. It was later licensed to Linde Air Products, where the water-cooled torch was developed. The gas tungsten arc welding process has become one of the most important."
> 
> Possibility. ^^^
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Commonly called TIG (Tungsten Inert Gas) GTAW welding still provides the cleanest welding process and is used extensively for root/hot pass welding of deepwater carbon steel pipelines globally, as well as for duplex or other exotic materials both on and offshore.


----------



## derum

An art deco Smith welder........


----------



## SG_67

Every day items:


----------



## Oldsarge

Non-everyday item.


----------



## Clintotron

I hadn't considered the Art Deco-like qualities of my "new" welder (restoration project). Hmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron

Also, is there a thread for Prairie School architecture? Frank Lloyd Wright, Louis Sullivan, Alden B. Dow, etc.
I’d search the forum myself, but Tapatalk isn’t cooperative and the computer I have at work freezes up about every other page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge

Here's one: https://www.prairieschoolarchitecture.com


----------



## Clintotron

Oldsarge said:


> Here's one: https://www.prairieschoolarchitecture.com


I was referring to a thread on this particular forum. I very much enjoy the company here, and I feel a discussion about this particular style would do well here. I have somewhat familiarized myself with that site over the course of my final night shift. God be praised!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum

Postage stamps....


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Here's one: https://www.prairieschoolarchitecture.com


----------



## Oldsarge

Wright's Prairie houses were masterpieces of design. What it was like to live in one, though, I don't know. Certainly Hollyhock House in LA is something I'd go out of my way to avoid.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


>


Those are all in Oak Park. One of our favorite spots to visit when we get visitors from out of town. It's a bit of a drive, but worth it.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 23469


Oh gawd, yes!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Postage stamps....


A belated thanks!

Great miniature works of art.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

I wonder if the movie theratre back home, walls are still covered with this stuff. wonderful childhood.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Now that is a proper ride for a "country sqire," if there ever was one!


----------



## derum

Alfa!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 23532





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 23533





derum said:


> Alfa!


Wonderful images, all! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Oldsarge

And some more . . .


----------



## derum

Bentley!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> And some more . . .
> 
> View attachment 23572
> View attachment 23573
> View attachment 23574


Marvelous images. The last a classic example of Art Nouveau. Perhaps Alphonse Mucha.



derum said:


> Bentley!
> View attachment 23575
> View attachment 23576
> View attachment 23577


Thanks for scratching my Bentley itch!


----------



## derum

Monaco Grand Prix in the 1930's


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Marvelous images. The last a classic example of Art Nouveau. Perhaps Alphonse Mucha.
> 
> Thanks for scratching my Bentley itch!


Definitely Mucha. You can see the signature if you increase the image size a little.


----------



## eagle2250

This thread just keeps getting better and better. My awareness of art deco in our lives has been greatly broadened. Thanks to all contributors!


----------



## derum

Citroen!


----------



## derum




----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> View attachment 23681





derum said:


> View attachment 23695


Outstanding! :beer:


----------



## Flanderian

Homage -










Deco-deco -


----------



## derum




----------



## derum




----------



## culverwood




----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> View attachment 23759


Both splendid, thank you!

Shop fronts like this were common in boyhood. I ignored them and thought of them with disdain as commonplace and drab.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge

It's marvelous. It seems to have been taken in Columbus, OH c. 1937. All I can find is a reference to 'Fricker's Malt Shop'. But sadly whatever it was has been replaced with a sleek, modernist excrescence of a hotel. Pity, that.


----------



## Oldsarge

I do hope this one hasn't suffered the same fate!


----------



## bernoulli

Recent trip to Riga. Art Nouveau and Deco capital of the world.


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> It's marvelous. It seems to have been taken in Columbus, OH c. 1937. All I can find is a reference to 'Fricker's Malt Shop'. But sadly whatever it was has been replaced with a sleek, modernist excrescence of a hotel. Pity, that.


I couldn't find anything other, so kudo's for finding it's location.
This however deserves further exploration: The Guardian Building in Detroit:


----------



## Oldsarge

O. M. G!!!


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> I couldn't find anything other, so kudo's for finding it's location.
> This however deserves further exploration: The Guardian Building in Detroit:
> View attachment 23859


That's spectacular! Thank you.

I wonder if quite a few of these buildings may be something other than Art Deco? :icon_scratch: But I'm not qualified to offer a judgement.  We'll need to invite the nice Portuguese gentleman who publishes the superb blog _Tweedland_, since he is evidently an architectural historian and should be able to offer an authoritative opinion. But irrespective of style, many here are breath-taking.


----------



## eagle2250

derum said:


> I couldn't find anything other, so kudo's for finding it's location.
> This however deserves further exploration: The Guardian Building in Detroit:
> View attachment 23859


Spectacular....thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## derum

Vitrolite murals from the Niagara Mohawk building:


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Vitrolite murals from the Niagara Mohawk building:


Wow!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Those are really funny.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Those are really funny.


They are! 

I once took a tour on a bus with a similar, though less radical aesthetic to that of the bus in the bottom photo. The tour was in '69 or '70 originating in Rheinhessen and traveling to and through Switzerland and back. I think the bus was left over from the early to mid '50's. And though far more recent than that in the photo, it too shared a heavy dose of '30's aesthetic. It was built by Mercedes and was likely their top-of-line tour bus when it was built. Despite its age, it was in great shape as it was privately owned an operated. It was Simonized and polished until every bit of the interior's thick and abundant chrome, and the flawless exterior paint job sparkled. The seats were thickly upholstered and covered in beautiful leather only enriched by its patina.

The septuagenarian owner-driver was spry in a way that belied his years, and looked as if he might have been equally at home piloting a Tiger Tank. He drove his magnificent vehicle with nonchalant aplomb. And his only short coming was that* he evidently had never been in Switzerland before. 
*
This was proven likely when shortly after entering Switzerland he was pulling out road maps and surveying them anxiously. A number of false starts and turn-abouts followed, then more map reading. But his expression remained resolute and determined. When our journey through the Alps had exceeded its estimated duration, I looked out the bus window on a narrow mountain road. I first saw local Swiss farmers standing beside the road with either their mouths open or wildly smiling while staring at our large tour bus. When I again looked out a few minutes later I was greeted by the site of tiny cows with clouds floating over them *in a valley far below us*.

Fortunately the rest of the trip proved far less dramatic or many haberdashers would be poorer than they now are. Next stop Montreux-Vevey where I considered ringing up Vladimir Nabovkov.


----------



## derum

A sight to warm the heart of every Brit: 
An Art Deco Fish and Chip shop.


----------



## Flanderian

Lobby of Michigan's Lansing Board of Water and Light's John Dye Water Conditioning Plant. (I kid you, not!) Murals courtesy of the WPA.




























https://www.lansingstatejournal.com...bwl-dye-water-plant-blow-you-away/1017848002/


----------



## Oldsarge

Modernism actually predates WPA art and a good many Modernists left abstraction and went to things like Regionalism and Ash Can until after WWII when Clement Greenberg hornswoggled the nation into believing that Abstract Expressionism was the wave of the future. Now that it's basically passé, artists are free to paint whatevertheheck they want without giving a rat's patootie about what some academic critic thinks. It's a craft. Paint what sells. Personally, I would just as soon have all the walls in my home mural-ed in WPA style.


----------



## derum

Being ignorant of the WPA and wishing to understand more I searched for info.
Fascinating!
I found this from 1936 and thought that it demonstrates how less open minded we have become in certain matters....


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Being ignorant of the WPA and wishing to understand more I searched for info.
> Fascinating!
> I found this from 1936 and thought that it demonstrates how less open minded we have become in certain matters....
> View attachment 23909


The WPA, sometimes derided, produced a lot of work I find interesting. One of the more interesting books I have is a reprint of the 1939 WPA guide to NJ. A time capsule of the state at the time, also includes much of its earlier history, by local, with splendid photos and folk lore as well.

This poster is great, but I'm uncertain I can agree about our current era being less open-minded, I don't think it has ever been the custom for U.S. women to bare their breasts when nursing, as it is some other countries, but neither has it been treated as a shameful and secret act. I can recall my sister nursing my eldest nephew (Who now can collect Social Security! ) in 1952 without absenting herself from our family when she visited.


----------



## derum

Flanderian said:


> The WPA, sometimes derided, produced a lot of work I find interesting. One of the more interesting books I have is a reprint of the 1939 WPA guide to NJ. A time capsule of the state at the time, also includes much of its earlier history, by local, with splendid photos and folk lore as well.
> 
> This poster is great, but I'm uncertain I can agree about our current era being less open-minded, I don't think it has ever been the custom for U.S. women to bare their breasts when nursing, as it is some other countries, but neither has it been treated as a shameful and secret act. I can recall my sister nursing my eldest nephew (Who now can collect Social Security! ) in 1952 without absenting herself from our family when she visited.


https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/08/health/world-health-breastfeeding-ecuador-trump.html
I also dont think I have ever seen anyone breastfeed in public here?


----------



## Oldsarge

Heck, it's quite common here but this, after all, the Left Coast. Normally, though, there's a T-shirt or sweater covering the top of the breasts.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/08/health/world-health-breastfeeding-ecuador-trump.html
> I also dont think I have ever seen anyone breastfeed in public here?
> View attachment 23910


That's a beautiful painting by de Lempicka, and one I hadn't seen before!

I think more women feel more comfortable breast feeding privately, or among friends or family, but I've also seen plenty of women doing so publicly, and it seems to be becoming more common. I've even seen women breast feeding in decent restaurants.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Impressive artwork, for sure, but......

LOL. While I harbor no conscious or intentional aversion to breast feeding, some internalized sense of shadowy decorum forces me to employ extreme efforts to insure my vision is averted when we have encountered such in public places! I'm not sure the embarrassment I sense in such encounters is for the mother, the baby or, egad, perhaps for myself? :icon_scratch:


----------



## derum

An advert from 1927 aimed directly at "flappers'


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Impressive artwork, for sure, but......
> 
> LOL. While I harbor no conscious or intentional aversion to breast feeding, some internalized sense of shadowy decorum forces me to employ extreme efforts to insure my vision is averted when we have encountered such in public places! I'm not sure the embarrassment I sense in such encounters is for the mother, the baby or, egad, perhaps for myself? :icon_scratch:


+1!


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> An advert from 1927 aimed directly at "flappers'


Gorgeous poster!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, I wish I had had a copy of that poster in my teen years...it would have looked good taped to my ceiling, along with the others!


----------



## Clintotron

Just purchased this Art Deco tobacco pipe. Thanks for the information, @Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum

This would have been on my wall.
Come to think of it.............


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> This would have been on my wall.
> Come to think of it.............
> View attachment 23939


I had an uncle who was fond of art like this!


----------



## Flanderian

*S. S. Normandie -
































































*


----------



## Clintotron

I wonder how many billions this would cost in today’s economy. Simple inflation adjustment won’t be enough. I’m sure some of those materials/craftways are harder to come by.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> I had an uncle who was fond of art like this!


I'm with uncle!


----------



## Oldsarge

Clintotron said:


> I wonder how many billions this would cost in today's economy. Simple inflation adjustment won't be enough. I'm sure some of those materials/craftways are harder to come by.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


People often believe that somehow 'secret skills from the past' are extinct. They are not. They are, however, very expensive. So while some materials, especially rare woods, are hard to come by in these benighted times, the skills to use them still exist and not only in the hands of curmudgeonly octogenarians. Hard as this may be to believe, you can still sign up for classes to learn them. But those who do charge _serious_ prices.


----------



## Flanderian

Clintotron said:


> I wonder how many billions this would cost in today's economy. Simple inflation adjustment won't be enough. I'm sure some of those materials/craftways are harder to come by.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And a sadly short life. Placed into service in '35, she was seized by the American government in '42 and was being turned into a troop ship when she caught fire and capsized. And after that, scrapped.


----------



## derum

One for Uncle.











Flanderian said:


> And a sadly short life. Placed into service in '35, she was seized by the American government in '42 and was being turned into a troop ship when she caught fire and capsized. And after that, scrapped.


See post #608 for photo.


----------



## derum




----------



## derum

Enjoying a cigarette after gazing at the leg.......


----------



## derum

But in the end, he gets the girl......


----------



## Oldsarge

It must be the top hat and monocle that did it.


----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


>


Lovely!


----------



## Flanderian

Rockefeller Plaza -


----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


>


----------



## Flanderian

Santa Fe Railways _Super Chief_ -


----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


>


A bit OT: Within the last decade Paul Stuart published a Fall/Winter catalog set in Scotland. Included among the photo sets were photos taken on a train named _The Royal Scotsman.
_
A thing of dreams -

https://www.belmond.com/trains/europe/scotland/belmond-royal-scotsman/


----------



## Oldsarge

derum said:


>


My great-grandfather used to be a paymaster for them. Eventually they merged with AmEx.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## culverwood

Have we had the De La Warr pavilion here before?


















I remember going there for concerts as a schoolboy in the 60s


----------



## derum

The more common version


----------



## Flanderian

culverwood said:


> Have we had the De La Warr pavilion here before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember going there for concerts as a schoolboy in the 60s


I don't believe so, and it's a beautiful addition. Thank you!


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> The more common version


Very nice!


----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

_History of Navigation. _A mural by Charles Champigneulle from the S. S. Normandie.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ohm'goodness! Where is it now?


----------



## Oldsarge

Ah, the Metropolitan! How appropriate.


----------



## derum

culverwood said:


> Have we had the De La Warr pavilion here before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember going there for concerts as a schoolboy in the 60s


Did they ever find the dreaded batter pudding hurler?


----------



## derum

Aston Martin C Type.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Aston Martin C Type.





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 24305


Very cool, gentlemen!


----------



## derum

Jack Juratovic:


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Jack Juratovic:


Very nice! Evidently inspired by the Blue Train Bentley race. Though the car depicted below is actually not the car that ran the race. Rather it is a car Woolf Barnato commissioned on the same chassis as a coupe that he then termed The Blue Train Special. The actual car in the race was a saloon bodied auto.


----------



## Oldsarge

According to Wikipedia . . .

Main article: Bentley Speed Six

Woolf Barnato's Speed Six H. J. Mulliner saloon, in which he raced against the Blue Train.
In March 1930, at a dinner at the Carlton Hotel in Cannes, talk around the table had swung round to the topic of motor cars; in particular to the advertisement by Rover claiming that its Light Six had gone faster than the famous "Le train bleu" express. Woolf Barnato, chairman of Bentleyand winner of the 24 Hours of Le Mans in 1928 and 1929,[note 1] contended that just to go faster than the Blue Train was of no special merit. He raised the stakes by arguing that at the wheel of his Bentley Speed Six, he could be at his club in London before the train reached Calais and bet £100 on that challenge.[2]

The next day,[2] 13 March 1930, as the Blue Train steamed out of Cannes station at 17:45h,[4] Barnato and his relief driver, amateur golfer , finished their drinks and drove the Bentley away from the bar at the Carlton. From Lyon onwards they had to battle against heavy rain. At 4:20h, in Auxerre, they lost time searching for a refueling rendezvous. Through central France they hit fog, then shortly after Paris they had a burst tyre, requiring the use of their only spare.[5] They reached the dock at Boulogne at 10:30h,[4][5] sailed to England on the cross-Channelpacket, and were parking outside The Conservative Club in St. James's Street, London, at 15:20h, four minutes before the Blue Train reached Calais, thus winning the bet. The French authorities promptly fined him a sum far greater than his winnings for racing on public roads,[_citation needed_] and Bentley was excluded from the 1930 Paris Salon for advertising an unauthorized race.[5]


Barnato's Gurney Nutting Sportsman Coupé, often believed to be the car that raced the Blue Train despite being delivered to Barnato weeks after the race.
Barnato drove an H. J. Mulliner-bodied Bentley Speed Six formal saloon during the race,[4][5][6][7] which became known as the _Blue Train Bentley_. Two months later, on 21 May 1930, he took delivery of a new Bentley Speed Six streamlined fastback "Sportsman Coupe" by Gurney Nutting.[2] Barnato named it the "Blue Train Special" in memory of his race, and it too became commonly referred to as the _Blue Train Bentley_.[7]The H. J. Mulliner-bodywork was stripped off the original car's chassis to make place for a bespoke replacement, as was common practice for automobiles at that time.[4]

As time passed, the Gurney Nutting-bodied car was regularly mistaken for or erroneously referred to as being the car that had raced the Blue Train. This was reiterated in articles and in Terence Cuneo's painting of the race, which shows the Gurney Nutting coupé just ahead of the train.[2][5][7] In 2005 Bentley featured the coupé in the company's promotional material celebrating the race's 75th anniversary.[2][7]

Careful reading of Barnato's account of the race, published in the 1946 British Racing Drivers' Club review, show that Barnato referred to "my Speed Six saloon," keeping petrol cans in the boot, and having only one spare tyre, while the Sportsman Coupė had no boot and two spare tyres, one on either side of the bonnet.[5] Research efforts by Bruce and Jolene McCaw of Medina, Washington, who bought the Gurney Nutting-built "Blue Train Special", have further exposed and widely publicised the mistake. The original H. J. Mulliner _Blue Train Bentley_ bodywork was also reconstructed, and both cars have been fully restored. They are both currently owned by the McCaws.[5][6]


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> According to Wikipedia . . .
> 
> Main article: Bentley Speed Six
> 
> Woolf Barnato's Speed Six H. J. Mulliner saloon, in which he raced against the Blue Train.
> In March 1930, at a dinner at the Carlton Hotel in Cannes, talk around the table had swung round to the topic of motor cars; in particular to the advertisement by Rover claiming that its Light Six had gone faster than the famous "Le train bleu" express. Woolf Barnato, chairman of Bentleyand winner of the 24 Hours of Le Mans in 1928 and 1929,[note 1] contended that just to go faster than the Blue Train was of no special merit. He raised the stakes by arguing that at the wheel of his Bentley Speed Six, he could be at his club in London before the train reached Calais and bet £100 on that challenge.[2]
> 
> The next day,[2] 13 March 1930, as the Blue Train steamed out of Cannes station at 17:45h,[4] Barnato and his relief driver, amateur golfer , finished their drinks and drove the Bentley away from the bar at the Carlton. From Lyon onwards they had to battle against heavy rain. At 4:20h, in Auxerre, they lost time searching for a refueling rendezvous. Through central France they hit fog, then shortly after Paris they had a burst tyre, requiring the use of their only spare.[5] They reached the dock at Boulogne at 10:30h,[4][5] sailed to England on the cross-Channelpacket, and were parking outside The Conservative Club in St. James's Street, London, at 15:20h, four minutes before the Blue Train reached Calais, thus winning the bet. The French authorities promptly fined him a sum far greater than his winnings for racing on public roads,[_citation needed_] and Bentley was excluded from the 1930 Paris Salon for advertising an unauthorized race.[5]
> 
> 
> Barnato's Gurney Nutting Sportsman Coupé, often believed to be the car that raced the Blue Train despite being delivered to Barnato weeks after the race.
> Barnato drove an H. J. Mulliner-bodied Bentley Speed Six formal saloon during the race,[4][5][6][7] which became known as the _Blue Train Bentley_. Two months later, on 21 May 1930, he took delivery of a new Bentley Speed Six streamlined fastback "Sportsman Coupe" by Gurney Nutting.[2] Barnato named it the "Blue Train Special" in memory of his race, and it too became commonly referred to as the _Blue Train Bentley_.[7]The H. J. Mulliner-bodywork was stripped off the original car's chassis to make place for a bespoke replacement, as was common practice for automobiles at that time.[4]
> 
> As time passed, the Gurney Nutting-bodied car was regularly mistaken for or erroneously referred to as being the car that had raced the Blue Train. This was reiterated in articles and in Terence Cuneo's painting of the race, which shows the Gurney Nutting coupé just ahead of the train.[2][5][7] In 2005 Bentley featured the coupé in the company's promotional material celebrating the race's 75th anniversary.[2][7]
> 
> Careful reading of Barnato's account of the race, published in the 1946 British Racing Drivers' Club review, show that Barnato referred to "my Speed Six saloon," keeping petrol cans in the boot, and having only one spare tyre, while the Sportsman Coupė had no boot and two spare tyres, one on either side of the bonnet.[5] Research efforts by Bruce and Jolene McCaw of Medina, Washington, who bought the Gurney Nutting-built "Blue Train Special", have further exposed and widely publicised the mistake. The original H. J. Mulliner _Blue Train Bentley_ bodywork was also reconstructed, and both cars have been fully restored. They are both currently owned by the McCaws.[5][6]


I had thought the original saloon bodied car was lost, but perhaps not. The coupe bodied car is one of my favorite cars of the era. An iconic beautiful brute!










Edit: Video: History of The Bentley Boys and their dominance of road racing -


----------



## derum

^ The Bentley is sat outside Chelsea Green Shoe repair, (London) - the best cobblers in the area!

This is not from the period, but is of the style, and very much in keeping with the last few posts:









This IS from the period, and shows branding awareness even then.....


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> ^ The Bentley is sat outside Chelsea Green Shoe repair, (London) - the best cobblers in the area!
> 
> This is not from the period, but is of the style, and very much in keeping with the last few posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This IS from the period, and shows branding awareness even then.....


Both very cool!


----------



## derum

Ads from 1928.


----------



## Oldsarge

1930 Cadillac V-16! Be still, oh my heart . . .


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Ads from 1928.
> View attachment 24453
> View attachment 24454
> View attachment 24455
> View attachment 24456


Marvelous style!



Oldsarge said:


> 1930 Cadillac V-16! Be still, oh my heart . . .
> 
> View attachment 24492


Exceptional!


----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

Flanderian said:


> I had thought the original saloon bodied car was lost, but perhaps not. The coupe bodied car is one of my favorite cars of the era. An iconic beautiful brute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Video: History of The Bentley Boys and their dominance of road racing -





derum said:


> ^ The Bentley is sat outside Chelsea Green Shoe repair, (London) - the best cobblers in the area!
> 
> This is not from the period, but is of the style, and very much in keeping with the last few posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This IS from the period, and shows branding awareness even then.....


Admiring his next acquisition!?


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


>


The so-called "garrison store" in my city had a replica of this very same tower, as I believe did all Sears stores of a particular vintage. No idea the genesis was the '39 World's Fair!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

The Still fabulous Radio City Music Hall -


----------



## Oldsarge

This may be another part of it.


----------



## Flanderian

Likely my ultimate vintage auto. Model 851 Auburn Boat Tail Speedster -


----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge

It's an 1937 Delage D8-120S Aero Coupe.


----------



## derum




----------



## derum




----------



## Orsini

^^^
Look at that price!


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


>


Excellent!

I decided this thread requires a soundtrack -


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## 16412

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 24733


Wow!


----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

^^Stunningly beautiful! Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


>


Magnificent! :beer:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## derum




----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge

Auburn boat tail speedsters.


----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge

derum said:


>


Oh, yes! OMG, yes!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 25179
> View attachment 25180
> 
> 
> Auburn boat tail speedsters.





derum said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## Flanderian

Lobby of Chrysler Building -


----------



## Oldsarge

How, just HOW did the miserable Bauhaus manage to supplant this style? *HOW??*


----------



## derum

The best way to learn the alphabet........


----------



## Oldsarge

Not for a small child, I fear, but for an adult male trying to become literate? Oh, yeah!


----------



## eagle2250

derum said:


> The best way to learn the alphabet........


Indeed, learning can be such a joy! LOL.


----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> The best way to learn the alphabet........





derum said:


>


Lovely!


----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


>


Splendid!


----------



## Oldsarge

I think this is more ars nouveau than Deco but it looks like a great place for a pint.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I think this is more ars nouveau than Deco but it looks like a great place for a pint.
> 
> View attachment 25348


Sadly such incredibly detailed woodwork is fast becoming a thing of the past, but it is certainly memorably beautiful when it is encountered!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Don't believe the bar room pic is Deco or Nouveau. Beaux Arts maybe. Or maybe nothing, like most interiors. The smutty alphabet Derum posted, not Deco. It's Nouveau.


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't know whatheheck this is but I can't resist posting it.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

20,000 leagues under the nouveau sea.


----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## derum

c


----------



## Oldsarge

Now there's a happy man!


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> Now there's a happy man!


I like that it has the recipe at the bottom!


----------



## Oldsarge

And a simple recipe it is . . . if only one can find Amer Picon this side of the pond. I'll be in France next October so must make a note to locate some and bring it home. A bottle for me, a bottle for Andy . . . I might just start taking orders.


----------



## Flanderian

Another look at Oldsarge's doors -










Selfridge's -


----------



## Oldsarge

You know, with the advent of sintered metal 3D printing, this sort of thing could be economical to do. Maybe we are on the verge of something wonderful. One can only hope.


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> And a simple recipe it is . . . if only one can find Amer Picon this side of the pond. I'll be in France next October so must make a note to locate some and bring it home. A bottle for me, a bottle for Andy . . . I might just start taking orders.


You can get it here, about $60 delivered.


----------



## Oldsarge

Link?


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> Link?


Apologies.
https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/7540/picon-biere-liqueur-bitters


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Apologies.
> https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/7540/picon-biere-liqueur-bitters


Looks yummy!


----------



## Oldsarge

Doesn't she, though?


----------



## Oldsarge

And now for something really silly!


----------



## 16412

When was that made?


----------



## Oldsarge

WA said:


> When was that made?


Sometime in the 30's according to the original posting.


----------



## 16412

Molding metal like that in the thirties for toys seems chancy for business. 
It's really stylish.


----------



## derum

Booze, women and deer.......
Some would say heaven...


----------



## Oldsarge

Would I like a copy of that! I shall be gone for the next two weeks trying to find an elk. I will settle for snowshoe hares and more grouse.


----------



## Clintotron

derum said:


> Booze, women and deer.......
> Some would say heaven...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> Would I like a copy of that! I shall be gone for the next two weeks trying to find an elk. I will settle for snowshoe hares and more grouse.


More Grouse?


----------



## Oldsarge

I'd take one or two of those, too.


----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well there we go...the prurient thoughts are awake and engaged...in the post above, that is one 'thought provoking' desk lamp! LOL.


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Well there we go...the prurient thoughts are awake and engaged...in the post above, that is one 'thought provoking' desk lamp! LOL.


That lamp is breathtaking. I'd LOVE to have that in a raw brass or bronze. My goodness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum




----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


>


One could get used to 'decadent', I suppose.


----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## derum




----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Attractive, but the thought of getting fish blood and scales on that lovely finish sort of spoils it for me.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 26051


My friend, you do seem to have a nose for the finer things in life! Other than perhaps Bass boats, I'm not much of a sailor, but that is strikingly beautiful. One just has to admire the craftsmanship.


----------



## Clintotron

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 26051


I don't know if that's a Chris Craft, but I am enamored with these mahogany boats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge

derum said:


>


After a year working on a spinal column injury ward back in the day, motorcycles are like fine, blooded horses. I can admire them without wanting one.


----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge

Now I want a copy of that one!


----------



## Oldsarge

Note the Thonet stools. They're still in production after 168 years . . . and still in the same family!


----------



## derum

Art Deco magazine cover. Couldn't resist after seeing the picture title.


----------



## derum

Love this poster! The Reeperbahn has certainly changed!


----------



## derum

stained glass by Jacques Gruber


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## 16412

Is that a real building? Or, a drawing that never got built? Maybe never intended to be built?


----------



## Oldsarge

I think it's a real building but google image search can't put a name on it so you may be right.


----------



## Clintotron

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niagara_Mohawk_Building

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 16412

So it is real.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
...and quite the impressive structure it is, for sure! It would be worth a trip to Syracuse, NY, to get a first hand look at such magnificent architecture.


----------



## Oldsarge

An interesting idea, Eagle. I wonder if there might be a market for Deco Tours, modest vacations to cities with iconic Deco architecture (and good restaurants, of course).


----------



## derum

New York Municipal Art society often has art deco tours
https://www.mas.org/event-type/tour//

Chicago
https://chicagodeco.org/walking-tour

Miami
https://www.artdecotours.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIo-3xh5D13gIVU-h3Ch0HswyQEAAYASAAEgIHRPD_BwE

There are also Art Deco vacation packages to London, Paris, Madrid, South America etc etc.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> stained glass by Jacques Gruber
> View attachment 26305





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 26306


Especially impressive!

:beer:


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Love this poster! The Reeperbahn has certainly changed!


----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 26392


Wow! A radio I'd enjoy just looking at!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

and it's a _bookstore_!


----------



## Flanderian

Irwin's private bathroom, Chanin Building, 42nd & Lex.


----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge

It's on my bucket list.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Irwin's private bathroom, Chanin Building, 42nd & Lex.
> 
> View attachment 26512


All that gold flake...Looks like the bathroom in the Donald's penthouse! LOL!


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> It's on my bucket list.


It inspired some great art deco:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> All that gold flake...Looks like the bathroom in the Donald's penthouse! LOL!


Same business. Somewhat different sort of fellow. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irwin_Chanin


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> It inspired some great art deco:


Beautiful!


----------



## Oldsarge

Some Views of Radio City


----------



## derum

One of my favorite culinary destinations:


----------



## derum

Some kids were lucky.......


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Some kids were lucky.......


Like it!

Thanks!


----------



## Flanderian

Cocktail shaker and smoking set -










At home -


----------



## Orsini

Flanderian said:


> Cocktail shaker and smoking set -
> 
> View attachment 26748
> 
> 
> At home -


This looks nice. If I hit the lotto, I'll do this.


----------



## Oldsarge

And spend all your evenings in black tie?


----------



## Orsini

Oldsarge said:


> And spend all your evenings in black tie?


 Maybe only Saturday night.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Cocktail shaker and smoking set -
> 
> View attachment 26748
> 
> 
> At home -


Your cocktail shaker rang a bell....the cocktail shaker in the 'Eagle's Roost.' Never used, it still serves as a great conversation starter!










...but is it art deco?


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> Your cocktail shaker rang a bell....the cocktail shaker in the 'Eagle's Roost.' Never used, it still serves as a great conversation starter!
> 
> View attachment 26763
> 
> 
> ...but is it art deco?


Very cool, Mr. Eagle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Your cocktail shaker rang a bell....the cocktail shaker in the 'Eagle's Roost.' Never used, it still serves as a great conversation starter!
> 
> View attachment 26763
> 
> 
> ...but is it art deco?


That's beautiful and really cool!

I'd certainly consider it art deco. And certainly can't tell if it's a contemporary reproduction or original to the Era. A very evocative piece!

:beer:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Thanks for the kind words, but trust me...
it is not an original to the Era...just a reproduction, I'm sure. It was gifted to me as a memento of my years as a Missileer. Gives new meaning to "fire in the hole!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


>


Terrific, and thank you!

:beer:


----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## derum




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Just bought this interesting lamp on the bay for my bar. It looks to be vintage, it was inexpensive and I purchased it from a charity, so if a reproduction, no worries and still a nice buy.








Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

^^Money well spent...
in any event! Very interesting design.


----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

^^"Baby It's Cold Outside"...at least it certainly looks to be so! Darned political correctness. LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 27076


What a great perspective.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 27076


Great shot!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

^^Timely post! 
Merry Christmas to our AAAC brotherhood.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mobile Deco


----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge

Now that's cool. Wheretheheck is it?


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> Now that's cool. Wheretheheck is it?


It's in Bedford, PA.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## derum

Not often seen up close:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed..., but what is it we are seeing and where is it? :icon_scratch:


----------



## derum

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Indeed..., but what is it we are seeing and where is it? :icon_scratch:


Chrysler building.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 27207





derum said:


> Not often seen up close:
> View attachment 27651





derum said:


> Chrysler building.
> View attachment 27680


Exceptional!


----------



## Oldsarge

Now this is just absurd!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## derum

Bar deco!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Now this is just absurd!
> 
> View attachment 27786


No, it's marvelous!



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 27886


Very handsome.



derum said:


> Bar deco!
> View attachment 27888


Very nice!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

derum said:


> Bar deco!
> View attachment 27888


If I had a bar, I'd want that on the wall behind it.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


>


Bohn understood design!


----------



## Oldsarge

Some classic Fritz Lang film posters:


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 27892
> View attachment 27893
> View attachment 27894
> View attachment 27895
> Some classic Fritz Lang film posters:


Terrific poster art! Thanks!


----------



## Oldsarge

Now here's an interesting concept. A streamline moderne, front wheel drive motorcycle.


----------



## Oldsarge

A couple more graphics . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 27921
> View attachment 27922
> A couple more graphics . . .


Nice!


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> Now here's an interesting concept. A streamline moderne, front wheel drive motorcycle.
> 
> View attachment 27897


A Magola FWD 1922


----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge

Cool poster but their posture is horrible.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Surely that a hospital? Lovely.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Surely that a hospital? Lovely.


It certainly looks like one, doesn't it? But evidently it's actually an apartment building -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kavanagh_building


----------



## Oldsarge

In Buenos Aires, no less. I could be convinced to live there and eat steak, lots of steak!


----------



## 16412

Steak capital of the world, probably.


----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge

Bring on the ribeyes!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And now for something extraordinary!


----------



## Clintotron

Oldsarge said:


> And now for something extraordinary!
> 
> View attachment 28178


She has those piano-playing fingers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge

Jewelry:


----------



## derum

Erte, Symphony in Black.


----------



## Oldsarge

He was brilliant.


----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Stunning!


----------



## Oldsarge

Fast.


----------



## Oldsarge

And faster!


----------



## Oldsarge

Stickpin


----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Some buildings:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## derum




----------



## derum




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Clintotron

https://atlasbar.sg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge

And their menu ain't shabby none, neither!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 28832


Twenty five years back, I used to own a Gitane Bicycle, purchased way back in 1977 as a reward to myself for completing my Master's Degree! May we assume they still make them?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Twenty five years back, I used to own a Gitane Bicycle, purchased way back in 1977 as a reward to myself for completing my Master's Degree! May we assume they still make them?


Yup!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 28885





derum said:


> View attachment 28912


Love 'em! Thanks!


----------



## Oldsarge

The Art Deco age could get pretty racy . . . thank goodness.


----------



## Oldsarge

And really creepy, too!


----------



## Clintotron

Oldsarge said:


> And really creepy, too!
> 
> View attachment 28943


Why so serious?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

:icon_scratch:
I'm pretty sure I prefer "racy" to "creepy!"


----------



## derum

The Bonwit Teller building, Manhattan. Demolished in 1980 by a well known property developer.


----------



## Oldsarge

Have you ever watched it? _Cabinet_ was one of the most terrifying movies I ever watched. I admit to being easily frightened but that old silent weird film made me break out in a cold sweat.


----------



## Clintotron

Oldsarge said:


> Have you ever watched it? _Cabinet_ was one of the most terrifying movies I ever watched. I admit to being easily frightened but that old silent weird film made me break out in a cold sweat.


It's on amazon prime for streaming. I may check that out this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

More racy.


----------



## Oldsarge

Other kinds of racy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

More 'racy'


----------



## derum

The old Alfa's were beautiful.








There is a saying that you can't call yourself a lover of cars until you owned an Alfa. Well I did, and it's bollocks, Alfa's are all just a massive let down.


----------



## Oldsarge

I fear Alpha has fallen on hard times. When I was young they were magnificent. Now? I dunno.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
That sir, is an incredibly impressive image! It holds one's attention even after we have stopped looking at it! Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Oldsarge

Some posters and a totally lovely auto.


----------



## derum

The Silver Wing poster is fabulous, and the real life version wasn't too shabby either!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Some posters and a totally lovely auto.
> 
> View attachment 29156
> View attachment 29157
> View attachment 29158





derum said:


> The Silver Wing poster is fabulous, and the real life version wasn't too shabby either!
> View attachment 29163


Nice!

Reminds me of the era when I wore a suit, or at least tie and jacket, to fly.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea where this is but I want to go. Hey Andy, if someone finds out, can we have a Men's Shopping Getogether close by?


----------



## Oldsarge

Travel with Deco!


----------



## Oldsarge

Another car, a Cadillac!


----------



## Oldsarge

And a bunch of posters:


----------



## Oldsarge

And some more racy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy St. Paddy's!


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed,
Irish Eyes must be smiling, as they consider that last 'poster' offering. :beer:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## derum




----------



## Flanderian

Edward Hopper?


----------



## Oldsarge

Possibly but the color palette is a bit brighter than I am used to in his work. However, that might have been a commission requirement.


----------



## derum

Flanderian said:


> Edward Hopper?
> 
> View attachment 29849


It's deginitely Hopper, from a series he did for American Locomotive in 1944.
Here's another one from same series:


----------



## Oldsarge

Thanks. I was wondering.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Tamara Delempika -


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Tamara Delempika -


Focused contemplation...a seemingly lost art. Striking illustrations, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 29883


I'd gladly be the guy in the cap, especially if he has a pilot's license.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I'd gladly be the guy in the cap, especially if he has a pilot's license.


Well his jacket certainly matches the paint scheme on that air frame.


----------



## derum

eagle2250 said:


> Well his jacket certainly matches the paint scheme on that air frame.


I was about to comment on his skills at landing so close to Battersea Power station, and then came across this: https://batterseapowerstation.co.uk/news/article/aviation-history-at-battersea-power-station

A marvellous read if you are into aviation.

To bring the thread firmly back to deco;


----------



## eagle2250

^^The article you referenced was indeed an interesting read. Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## Clintotron

I snapped this pic this morning. The whole (industrial use) elevator is from the late 1940s, but photography is GREATLY frowned upon here, so I’ll get more pics as time and stealth allow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## 16412

That's cool!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And something I believe should be called neo-Deco. There's a '60's feel to what looks to be a beautiful (slightly racy) Deco image. Enjoy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## derum

Enoch Bolles


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Oldsarge

Let's hear it for 'racy'!


----------



## derum




----------



## Clintotron

derum said:


> View attachment 30221


Baby got back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 30325


More my speed at this point.


----------



## Oldsarge

But you have to admit that it _looks_ fast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Clintotron

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 30359
> View attachment 30360


A striking figure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 16412

Hmm. I like the lady and the dress more.
To make a dress similar would probably need to hand ink/paint a similar pattern. And, still being done today. It could be stenciled on. Or, cut pieces of wood, to shape, then placed how one wants. Sometimes a slight fold would be put in the cloth for irregular gaps. (Skipped a few steps there, but easy to figure out). When you make your own clothes (and for others, such as wife) you get to wear clothes that are not found in stores. It takes some work(like skill building) but a nice hobby.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## derum

Sadly so many Art Deco cinemas were demolished in Britain, but quite a few survived, repurposed as nightclubs/bingo halls/churches/community spaces.
Some beauties were lost forever though.......


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Clintotron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge

That is one wild bike!


----------



## Clintotron

Oldsarge said:


> That is one wild bike!


I think it's the ONLY bike (outside of a rat rod) that I could see with an automobile-width rear tire and still look good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge

It's the aircraft radial engine that sets me scratching my head.


----------



## Clintotron

I’ve seen them mounted sideways, never transverse as is this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge

that's amazing.


----------



## derum

Quite a few have been built, but they are more trouble than they are worth. West Coast choppers built this one:










Simple is better:


----------



## Oldsarge

And the reason for building one can only be, "Because I could." I'm with the simple one. It's an Arlen Ness design, according to google search, and it is beautiful. I wonder who owns it now?


----------



## smmrfld

Oldsarge said:


> And the reason for building one can only be, "Because I could." I'm with the simple one. It's an Arlen Ness design, according to google search, and it is beautiful. I wonder who owns it now?


RIP Arlen...one of our local treasures...who passed away a few weeks ago.


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> And the reason for building one can only be, "Because I could." I'm with the simple one. It's an Arlen Ness design, according to google search, and it is beautiful. I wonder who owns it now?


The bike is called "Smoothness" and is based on a `Harley. The Ness family own it and it;s on display at the Arlen Ness museum in Dublin, Ca.


----------



## Oldsarge

Bucket list.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

derum said:


> The bike is called "Smoothness" and is based on a `Harley. The Ness family own it and it;s on display at the Arlen Ness museum in Dublin, Ca.


Wow! I rode a Harley for years...had a fair amount of chrome on it, but it never looked quite that good.  Smoothness is more art than iron horse!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## 16412

Wow! Like a bat out of hell.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Wow! That Zenith radio is incredible. Is it actually a wood case? Are they still found, outside of museums? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Veneer is quite easy to mold and, yes, you can still find them in antique and collectable stores. My best man at my wedding back in college used to collect the big ones, tear out the innards and install what was state of the art electronics back in the day. I suppose you still can if you look hard enough.


----------



## eagle2250

Thanks for the update. Perhaps a new mission...I may start haunting the antique stores to see what they might have on hand. I have an old wood cased, tube based Zenith radio that my Mom gave me back in the late 1950's. It was a prized possession back in the good old days and when I see it sitting on display in a bookcase in our gathering room, that old Zenith is still pretty special.


----------



## Clintotron

Ebay could very well be your best friend in this situation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thank you, my friend, for the lead.


----------



## Oldsarge

Do keep us posted. That's a hobby I can admire without wanting to do it myself.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

I find International school architecture boring--but migawd! That car!


----------



## Oldsarge

Another Streamline Moderne . . . tricycle.


----------



## Oldsarge

Alfa Romeo . . . but of course!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Elegantly designed, indeed, but those eight (count-em, eight) headlights illuminate a potential design excess to my eyes!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Elegantly designed, indeed, but those eight (count-em, eight) headlights illuminate a potential design excess to my eyes!


Just need the right driver!


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Just need the right driver!


That was my reaction, as well.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Elegantly designed, indeed, but those eight (count-em, eight) headlights illuminate a potential design excess to my eyes!


Proposed Audi laser headlights -












Oldsarge said:


> That was my reaction, as well.


Note name on building! :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Proposed Audi laser headlights -
> 
> View attachment 31509
> 
> 
> Note name on building! :icon_jokercolor:


Those aren't lasers. Lasers are single wavelength. You don't get white with a single wavelength. What kind of gibberish is Audi trying to push?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Those aren't lasers. Lasers are single wavelength. You don't get white with a single wavelength. What kind of gibberish is Audi trying to push?


https://gizmodo.com/scientists-finally-created-a-white-laser-and-it-could-l-1721027962

https://www.quora.com/Is-there-such-thing-as-a-white-laser


----------



## Oldsarge

Amazing! I had no idea. Thanks.


----------



## Oldsarge

Have we seen this before?


----------



## Oldsarge

A couple of posters and a DelaHaye


----------



## 16412

I'll take that car.


----------



## poppies

The color combo is wonderful.


----------



## Orsini

Those fenders are a lot of metal.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

the last one might better belong to Art Nouveau . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Another smidgeon of racy.


----------



## Big T

My last trip to Canada (this past May), resulted in the purchase of a box of the Romeo n Julieta Churchhill Havava cigars pictured in Old Sarge's pic. Have not yet savored them, had some Cuban Upmanns to work through first.

This "art deco" thread is one of my favorite in recent years, of all forums I visit! Bravo to the contributors!


----------



## Oldsarge

More cars.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Some random things.


----------



## Oldsarge

OMG!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Tamara de Lempicka, _Portrait of Prince Eristoff_ _-








_


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

More racy . . .


----------



## ran23

kitty


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
Was that a meow I just heard? I am reminded of that old saw about "not letting a black cat cross your path." Though a subtle element of danger adds to the experience!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Neo-deco?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
At once, both visually and physically imposing...an address to be seen, appreciated and remembered!


----------



## Oldsarge

If I were a Captain of Industry, I'd have corporate offices there. And to think it was completed in 2002! There may be hope for the world after all.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^A rather striking visual.
What appears to be a stainless steel martial fist, gripping an arguably exotically designed bladed weapon and broadcasting the warning, "Through this portal, none shall pass!" To my eye, somewhat reminiscent of the old SAC (Strategic Air Command) Crest. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

It's a detail from the Chrysler building.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Looks like I would expect a Koi pond of the mind to look!


----------



## Oldsarge

A slightly deranged mind, possibly . . .


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Big T

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 33878


I can see the rear lines of my 1948 Chevy Areoline Fleetline sedan in this pic (but definitely not the front).


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh my! Hang onto that Chevy! Might it be something like this?


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Oh my! Hang onto that Chevy! Might it be something like this?
> View attachment 33909


Identical-if I ever figure out how to post photos I would. If anyone would be so kind to post photos I email, I will do that.

I had the body professionally restored, color is black also. Interior remains bone stock, though I may get it redone, after I find someone I feel comfortable with to do the work. Mechanically, all stock, but restored good order.

The car is NOT a fun vintage drive! The car is a tank, with steering like the old Farmall tractor I learned to drive one sixty years ago. In this era, GM was using vacuum assist for shifting and wiper motors, so in other words, you have to have the engine revving at a certain RPM for things to work well.


----------



## Oldsarge

Rolls Royce Phantom l Jonckheere Aerodynamic Coupé, 1935. Based on the chassis of a 1925 Phantom l, the Aerodynamic Coupé was styled and built by Henri Jonckheere and his son Joseph in Belgium for the Raja of Nanpara, an Indian regional potentate. The car is powered by a 7.6 litre 6-cylinder OHV inline engine with a 4-speed manual transmission. It now belongs to the Petersen Automotive Museum in Los Angeles


----------



## Oldsarge

More racy.


----------



## Oldsarge

And another cool auto


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Now if only, in the coming solar/electric age that returns to train travel, the engine designers will take a retro tip from the past and build them like this once again.


----------



## Oldsarge

Some more of that incredible Rolls!


----------



## Oldsarge

Retro Deco


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Now if only, in the coming solar/electric age that returns to train travel, the engine designers will take a retro tip from the past and build them like this once again.


One can only wish! I fear that we have a diminishing society appreciative of the use of art in our everyday items. Take for example today's automobiles: a Hyundai looks similar to a BMW (or vice versa).

I'm also waiting for the shakeout of early fast buck artists that exist in this moment, for both solar and electric. Where is our Nikolai Tesla hiding? (Sorry if this is bearing on the political)


----------



## Oldsarge

With BMW introducing the i4










and Ford about to bring out an electric F150, I would say that the outshaking is in process. Market forces rule!


----------



## Troones

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 34318
> 
> 
> View attachment 34319
> 
> 
> View attachment 34320
> 
> 
> View attachment 34321
> 
> 
> View attachment 34322


I've always been fascinated at how people in the 20s envisioned the future. I find these images so creepy in a certain way, but beautiful at the same time.


----------



## Oldsarge

Troones said:


> I've always been fascinated at how people in the 20s envisioned the future. I find these images so creepy in a certain way, but beautiful at the same time.


Well, the film Megalopolis was intended to be creepy so your reaction is exactly what they were looking for. The others, I feel are more idealized and dreamy . . . and I wish they had been right.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35663


A few years back, I went to an old train show at Grand Central Terminal where they had several 20th Century Limited cars. I'll scroll through my photos to see if I can find any and will post if I do.

When I finally invent my time machine, one of the first things I'll be doing will be taking a trip on the 20th Century.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
That is one beautifully styled Iron Horse...Looks very futuristic, for sure. Flash Gordon always wanted one of those! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> That is one beautifully styled Iron Horse...Looks very futuristic, for sure. Flash Gordon always wanted one of those! LOL.


I would prefer a reddish/burgundy color iinstead of the powder blue. But that's a real machine!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35764


This is insanely beauty and cool.


----------



## Oldsarge

A French version.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36431


A truly powerful work of art for sure...it is actually somewhat exhilarating to gaze at it with some intensity!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Wheels!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

More racy










less racy


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Racy can be a good quality!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Racy can be a good quality!


I certainly like it . . . in moderation, of course.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Auto Deco


----------



## Oldsarge

More racy


----------



## Oldsarge

For the true Deco aficionado, this house is fully restored and for sale for a mere $5.6M.


----------



## Oldsarge

Some trains


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This car, this car!


----------



## Oldsarge

And these.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Motoring!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37406
> 
> 
> View attachment 37407
> 
> View attachment 37408
> 
> 
> View attachment 37409
> 
> 
> View attachment 37410
> 
> 
> View attachment 37412
> View attachment 37411


You clearly have an eye for the exotically beautiful artwork.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

OMG! It has everything, the clothes, the car, the train . . . all it needs is a classy lady.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 37722
> 
> 
> 
> Oldsarge said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! It has everything, the clothes, the car, the train . . . all it needs is a classy lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that the lovely Jessica Rabbit is driving the train...would that count? LOL.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37653


⇧ great poster - amazing the quality of art work that when into those.

As to the cars you posted - too many to applaud individually, but they did call to mind Ralph Lauren's collection (I believe a book came out in the last few years on it) and this one in particular (which I'm sure you are already well aware of):


----------



## Oldsarge

Is that who owns it now! I often wonder where gorgeous old motors of a certain vintage end up. Certainly none of them would ever grace my driveway.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

See? Even back in the day inclusiveness was approved.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Merry Deco Christmas.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38517
> 
> 
> View attachment 38518


Oh my, a lady answering the phone with her Gat in hand, at once both suggestively appealing and also a bit scary!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Oh my, a lady answering the phone with her Gat in hand, at once both suggestively appealing and also a bit scary!


Those film noir women played the game hard:








(A 1934 staged photo by photographer A.L. "******" Schafer, mocking the Hays movie censorship Code by violating as many of its rules as possible in a single image.)

And:





And:








Peggy Cummings in "Gun Crazy" (1950)


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Those film noir women played the game hard:
> View attachment 38532
> 
> (A 1934 staged photo by photographer A.L. "******" Schafer, mocking the Hays movie censorship Code by violating as many of its rules as possible in a single image.)
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And:
> View attachment 38534
> 
> Peggy Cummings in "Gun Crazy" (1950)


Thanks a lot, my friend......once again I find myself in lust! :crazy: LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks a lot, my friend......once again I find myself in lust! :crazy: LOL.


Film noir is a gem from the '30s and '50s that only gets better with age.


----------



## ran23

Browning Hi-Power?


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> Browning Hi-Power?


Looks like it, and a Colt Military and Police with pearl grips.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Looks like it, and a Colt Military and Police with pearl grips.


Oh, look at that, you guys are right, there is a gun in the picture - I missed that as my attention must have been elsewhere.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Oh, look at that, you guys are right, there is a gun in the picture - I missed that as my attention must have been elsewhere.


HIgh and to the right, no doubt. 😁


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> HIgh and to the right, no doubt. 😁


Oh, so you noticed her hat too.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's a Caddy!


----------



## Oldsarge

I suppose one would reserve this for lighting nothing but the finest of cigars?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38767
> 
> 
> I suppose one would reserve this for lighting nothing but the finest of cigars?


:icon_scratch:Is that a lighter or some kind of compact or perhaps a cigarette case...note the hinge on the left edge of the thing and what appears to be a compression catch at the center on the right edge? :icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> :icon_scratch:Is that a lighter or some kind of compact or perhaps a cigarette case...note the hinge on the left edge of the thing and what appears to be a compression catch at the center on the right edge? :icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


It's labeled a lighter. Whether to trust the label . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Chrysler Building


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39443


A downright useful piece of metal art, providing gentle, refreshing breezes, as the viewer considers the piece's contribution to the art deco landscape! Very nice.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39443


That is awesome. Quite likely I'd lose a finger if I had it, but it is beautiful.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Lalique


----------



## Oldsarge

the Chrysler Building


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39645
> 
> 
> the Chrysler Building


The epitome of an art decco skyscraper design!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39645
> 
> 
> the Chrysler Building





eagle2250 said:


> The epitome of an art decco skyscraper design!


At one stage of my career, I took a subway uptown to get home and sometimes I chose - even though it was a bit out of my way - to exit at Grand Central so that I could come up through the Chrysler Building's lobby (there's a subway stop there and, pre 9/11, you could come up and walk out through its lobby).

The building is an architectural Art Deco marvel inside and out. I never tire of looking at it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39934


That is insanely good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40056


That is a great poster. Almost persuades me to go out and buy an Airstream to haul behind the SUV and hit the road! On a lighter note, and realizing my eyes may be deceiving me, but is that "Booboo, Yogi's friend" sitting in the splash of light at the base of the Pine trees at the waters edge beneath the bridge and under the ever present eye of Bigfoot. I think I would stay in my Airstream, as I ate my "picinick basket!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mmmmmmaybe?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40267
> 
> 
> View attachment 40268


It appears he may be gassing it up, while smoking. It is an iconic bike, but that is not a good idea! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> It appears he may be gassing it up, while smoking. It is an iconic bike, but that is not a good idea! :crazy:


Now you know why vintage bikes are so rare!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40936


Stunningly beautiful and, assuming it is a clock of sorts, it is certainly potentially useful for keeping track of one's day! Thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41317


Stunning. This is indeed one of the best examples of Art Deco you have posted!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Stunning. This is indeed one of the best examples of Art Deco you have posted!


It is gorgeous, isn't it. Admittedly I do have a fondness for 


Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40780


 but the jar is outstanding.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41551
> 
> 
> View attachment 41553


Curio cabinet? Desk w/hutch? Bookcase? Regardless oe which, it's beautiful!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41702


Am I looking at a compartmentalized engine on an arguably exotic Iron Horse design? Is that a BMW emblem on the fore edge of the fuel tank? I once made the vow that nothing other than a Harley Davidson would be gripped between my legs, but then fickle is rumored to be my middle name! :devil:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Am I looking at a compartmentalized engine on an arguably exotic Iron Horse design? Is that a BMW emblem on the fore edge of the fuel tank? I once made the vow that nothing other than a Harley Davidson would be gripped between my legs, but then fickle is rumored to be my middle name! :devil:


It's definitely a Beemer but given that sign mounted on the front fender, I wonder if it's a modern steampunk creation.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Jugenstil


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42250


Unarguable proof that design can be both beautiful and very functional! We need more of that reality in our lives.


----------



## Oldsarge

I didn't know there was such a building. Wow! Just . . . just . . . wow!


----------



## Oldsarge

For those who cannot get enough of Art Deco, here's four hours of it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

More _jungendstil_


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ You can feel "The Great Gatsby" in that one.


----------



## Fading Fast




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43516


Love the lamp, but if it were made today, there would be three feminazis holding that globe above their heads...trying not to mess up their hair! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

Loco-deco -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Peregrine Heathcote anyone?


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Peregrine Heathcote anyone?
> 
> View attachment 43722


Hmmm, her skirt seems a tad short for the era . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Hmmm, her skirt seems a tad short for the era . . .


In Heathcote Land, time is fluid. It flows to the rhythm of our dreams. 

What is time? Is it a dimension? Might we move through and blend it? Why can't individual points coinhabit the synthetic construction of our reality,?


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't want much. Just give me the auto and the airplane and make them electric.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43725
> 
> 
> I don't want much. Just give me the auto and the airplane and make them electric.


*YOWZER!!! 👍*


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> In Heathcote Land, time is fluid. It flows to the rhythm of our dreams.
> 
> What is time? Is it a dimension? Might we move through and blend it? Why can't individual points coinhabit the synthetic construction of our reality,?


That's some pretty heavy thinking, my friend. I'm going to have to slug down another mug of strong coffee and reread that pearl of wisdom, so that I might properly appreciate it!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> That's some pretty heavy thinking, my friend. I'm going to have to slug down another mug of strong coffee and reread that pearl of wisdom, so that I might properly appreciate it!


Cogency 'R us! :crazy:

I was knocked off kilter when recently witnessing an explanation that in the realm of physics, gravity, the same force(?) that prevents me from rising from bed with alacrity, is actually *not* a force, but rather a dimension, as objects distort space in rough accord with their mass, and that time is also distorted by the same principles. So as we are able to travel though space, why not time? And if space can be distorted so that many points converge into one, why not time also?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

More racy


----------



## Oldsarge

More Tamara


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> More racy
> 
> View attachment 43914





Oldsarge said:


> More Tamara
> 
> View attachment 43926
> 
> 
> View attachment 43927


Uh, oh, I'm gonna tell the mods! 😡

Oh!


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Uh, oh, I'm gonna tell the mods! 😡
> 
> Oh!


😁

It's art. It must be, it's old.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> 😁
> 
> It's art. It must be, it's old.


I knew Art, and he wasn't that old. But I am; am I Art too?


----------



## Flanderian

Atlas Bar, Singapore -



















Inspired by Bradbury Building, as seen in original film Blade Runner?


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> I knew Art, and he wasn't that old. But I am; am I Art too?


Who's on first?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Who's on first?


_That's what I want to find out._


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44038


This one has a decided island air to it. Just sayin, but those feathered airframes better be watching for gators! :crazy: Count me as one unfeathered bird brain that chooses not to walk in the waters around these parts.  LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> This one has a decided island air to it. Just sayin, but those feathered airframes better be watching for gators! :crazy: Count me as one unfeathered bird brain that chooses not to walk in the waters around these parts.  LOL.


Or pythons!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44090


Very cool. Looks like the anteroom to a Bond villian lair.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44090





Fading Fast said:


> Very cool. Looks like the anteroom to a Bond villian lair.


...To my eyes, it is strangely reminiscent of the 'set' on an old Dick Cavett show. LOL, was Cavett but one more of the Bond villains?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Very cool. Looks like the anteroom to a Bond villian lair.


It does! :laughing:


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44104


Wow!

What a beauty! 👍👍


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44115


Looking pretty darned sophisticated, for sure, but I must ask, how does one stretch out (comfortably) on that couch for a much needed afternoon nap? The back and arm rest give the impression of being decidedly unforgiving! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Some years ago I read a book on furniture design and in it the author opined that sometime during the XIX Century dignity had been swept away by the (in his apparent opinion) _déclassé _demand for (Eww . . .) _comfort_! I suspect he would have approved of that settee.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Very cool. Looks like the anteroom to a Bond villian lair.


Agreed. I could 'vill' quite happily there.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Flanderian said:


> V


.









Shove a formica table on an iron pedestal up to that, place a metal napin dispenser on it and maybe a juke box selector and presto, instant diner.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44152


So very nicely appointed! I can but wish that my man cave incorporated that much square footage.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

Lobby of former NJ Bell headquarters -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44716


Very cool! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Flanderian

Boeing 314 sea plane -


----------



## Oldsarge

Teatro Tuchinsky, Amsterdam.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Teatro Tuchinsky, Amsterdam.
> 
> View attachment 44777


Feels like something Art Nouveau by Mackintosh.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Feels like something Art Nouveau by Mackintosh.


It's an interesting blend. The interior is even more spectacular.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Teatro Tuchinsky, Amsterdam.
> 
> View attachment 44777


Tucked in here and there are some buildings in NYC that are similar in effort (not necessary the style, but the intricate and outre' architectural idea) - nobody does anything that out there anymore.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Teatro Tuchinsky, Amsterdam.
> 
> View attachment 44777


I do enjoy looking at extreme examples of architectural design. A beautiful structure, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge

You know, I think that car may still be running . . .


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44933


Everything but the dress could be a throwback to the 1970's....yes, no?


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Everything but the dress could be a throwback to the 1970's....yes, no?


Yes, but also the 1930s, as "glamorous" ball gowns - in shiny silk - were a big thing in the '30s (for the few who could afford them) as (top to bottom) Ms. Lombard, Ms. Harlow and a model show us below. N.B. Ms. Harlow was famous for not liking underwear (I kid you not) QED.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Everything but the dress could be a throwback to the 1970's....yes, no?


I don't know . . . . :icon_scratch:

I remember the '70's as being a lot less stylish.



Fading Fast said:


> Yes, but also the 1930s, as "glamorous" ball gowns - in shiny silk - were a big thing in the '30s (for the few who could afford them) as (top to bottom) Ms. Lombard, Ms. Harlow and a model show us below. N.B. Ms. Harlow was famous for not liking underwear (I kid you not) QED.
> View attachment 44960
> 
> View attachment 44962
> View attachment 44963


Terrific! 👍

If ever a gown complimented Art Deco style, this is it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45027


Think that belongs in the Nouveau thread.


----------



## Oldsarge

Peak and Pine said:


> Think that belongs in the Nouveau thread.


You'd think so but it's by George Barbier who was a famous Deco designer.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oldsarge said:


> You'd think so but it's by George Barbier who was a famous Deco designer.


Thank you. Didn't know. Looks kinda Nouveau-y, don'tcha think?

***********************7.
Never sure of the precise defs of Deco and Nouveau, as a young pretend art aficionado I made up my own. Nouveau, takes it's cues from nature, both in subject matter and in flowing lines. Deco, just the opppsite, it's cue comes from Man and man-made things with sharp, straight lines and gleaming objects. The flow of the peacock feathers in the elevator doors is typical of Nouveau and a favorite of Beardsley, so I was misled.


----------



## Oldsarge

Peak and Pine said:


> Thank you. Didn't know. Looks kinda Nouveau-y, don'tcha think?
> 
> ***********************7.
> Never sure of the precise defs of Deco and Nouveau, as a young pretend art aficionado I made up my own. Nouveau, takes it's cues from nature, both in subject matter and in flowing lines. Deco, just the opppsite, it's cue comes from Man and man-made things with sharp, straight lines and gleaming objects. The flow of the peacock feathers in the elevator doors is typical of Nouveau and a favorite of Beardsley, so I was misled.


It is certainly confusing. You have to look very closely to see which designs are 'natural', i.e. Nouveau and which are 'nature inspired', i.e. Deco. And sometimes I know they overlap! Unless there's a steam train or skyscraper, it' difficult.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45321


Oh-my! Now that could indeed be the stuff of some real nightmares. I think I'll close my eyes really, really tight now and hide under my covers. LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## prospero1b

Love Deco; live in an AD house.

And that's why I bought this watch, after many years of coveting it:


----------



## Fading Fast

prospero1b said:


> Love Deco; live in an AD house.
> 
> And that's why I bought this watch, after many years of coveting it:
> 
> View attachment 45349


That is a beautiful watch.


----------



## eagle2250

prospero1b said:


> Love Deco; live in an AD house.
> 
> And that's why I bought this watch, after many years of coveting it:
> 
> View attachment 45349


Wearable art and a very handsome watch is a plus, for sure!


----------



## Flanderian

prospero1b said:


> Love Deco; live in an AD house.
> 
> And that's why I bought this watch, after many years of coveting it:
> 
> View attachment 45349


Very handsome! 👍


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45888


It's one of my favorite buildings in the city. Before 9-11, you could take a subway to its basement and come up through its lobby to exit. I used to do that on my commute home even though it wasn't the fastest exit for me because I loved walking through its incredible lobby. 















Ceiling murals


----------



## Oldsarge

Kind of more streamline monderne than Deco as we're used to.


----------



## Oldsarge

And then, there's THIS.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45943
> 
> 
> Kind of more streamline monderne than Deco as we're used to.


From the rear I'll bet that chair looks much like a section of the leading edge of a wing of one of those big metal birds. Nice metal work for sure!


----------



## Fading Fast

Cross post with the '50s Illustration Thread:


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Cross post with the '50s Illustration Thread:
> View attachment 46033


What a magnificent beast, patiently waiting at the edge of the platform, powerful engines rumbling in anticipation, while she not so surreptitiously checks her make-up in her reflection! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> What a magnificent beast, patiently waiting at the edge of the platform, powerful engines rumbling in anticipation, while she not so surreptitiously checks her make-up in her reflection! LOL.


Agree with all and, like you, thought the make-up check was a nice touch.


----------



## Oldsarge

And I like the outfit of the gentleman checking his watch.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> And I like the outfit of the gentleman checking his watch.


Agreed, he looks sharp as heck.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> It's one of my favorite buildings in the city. Before 9-11, you could take a subway to its basement and come up through its lobby to exit. I used to do that on my commute home even though it wasn't the fastest exit for me because I loved walking through its incredible lobby.
> View attachment 45913
> View attachment 45914
> 
> Ceiling murals
> View attachment 45915


Glorious! :icon_hailthee:


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> And I like the outfit of the gentleman checking his watch.





Flanderian said:


> Glorious! :icon_hailthee:


I agree with your sartorial assessment and am glad you brought the well dressed gentleman to our attention! I for one, missed him. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Albert Leclerc: "Diana the Huntress and her Greyhound"


----------



## Oldsarge

Alphonse Mucha


----------



## Oldsarge

More Tamara


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46387
> 
> 
> View attachment 46388
> 
> 
> View attachment 46389


A trilogy of backlit vixens...Beautiful art and arguably unique potential nightlights!


----------



## Oldsarge

I admit to being a big fan of Lalique.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> I admit to being a big fan of Lalique.


I bet you're a fan of the combination of two of your likes - classic cars and Lalique. I believe some very high-end cars in the '30s truly did sport Lalique hood ornaments.


----------



## Oldsarge

They did! And those ornaments now bring as much on the collectors' market as the whole car cost in their heyday.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Orsini

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46710


What building is that?


----------



## Oldsarge

chrysler building


----------



## Orsini

Oldsarge said:


> chrysler building


Thank you.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46710


I'm confused and could be wrong (often am), but I don't think this is the Chrysler Building, at least not the one in NYC. It definitely has an echo of it, but I don't think it's the building itself.

This is the top of the Chrysler Building:


----------



## Oldsarge

You are probably right. I did a image search of my original picture and the closes it got was the Chrysler building but, as you point out, they aren't quite the same. It's definitely a Deco building but which one is a really good question.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> You are probably right. I did a image search of my original picture and the closes it got was the Chrysler building but, as you point out, they aren't quite the same. It's definitely a Deco building but which one is a really good question.


Just tried a search and came up with nothing as well. Cool as heck building, wherever it is.


----------



## Oldsarge

Streamline Moderne


----------



## Orsini

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46804
> 
> 
> Streamline Moderne


Is that your house?


----------



## Oldsarge

Good Heavens, no. My house looks like this.


----------



## Oldsarge

Now, back to the posted subject.'


----------



## Orsini

Oldsarge said:


> Good Heavens, no. My house looks like this.
> View attachment 46834
> 
> 
> View attachment 46835
> 
> 
> View attachment 46836


It looks very charming.


----------



## Oldsarge

Thank-you. The inside is even better.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46804
> 
> 
> Streamline Moderne


The picture above brings to mind an Airstream, absent the wheels and equipped with an upstairs! For our stationary nest, I prefer a more traditional design. It's not art Deco, but it is what it is. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

While not entirely Art Deco, the boat planes of the '30's were fabulous conveyances, especially compared to current alternatives. 😢 And redolent of the era.

Able to land beyond the reef of a vacation paradise, properly dressed travelers would be met by a stylish motor launch to ferry them in.

What price progress!? 😭


----------



## Oldsarge

I think the reason I was so eager to see_ Raiders of the Lost Ark_ was because Jones took a Pan American Clipper to Asia. I have several Hawaiian shirts with flying boats. Haven't worn any in years but I do love the images.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> While not entirely Art Deco, the boat planes of the '30's were fabulous conveyances, especially compared to contemporary alternatives. 😢 And redolent of the era.
> 
> Able to land beyond the reef of a vacation paradise, properly dressed travelers would be met by a stylish motor launch to ferry them in.
> 
> What price progress!? 😭
> 
> View attachment 46857
> 
> 
> View attachment 46858
> 
> 
> View attachment 46859
> 
> 
> View attachment 46860


Incredible pics - that plane is such a wonderful mess - and, of course, love that style of travel. To be sure, I'd be the guy in the overalls sweeping up the hanger and not the guy elegantly attired flying in the plane, but fun to dream anyhow.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Incredible pics - that plane is such a wonderful mess - and, of course, love that style of travel. To be sure, I'd be the guy in the overalls sweeping up the hanger and not the guy elegantly attired flying in the plane, but fun to dream anyhow.


You made me revisit my post. And upon doing so, saw I had mistakenly typed _contemporaneous_ travel, rather than _current_, and immediately thought of you and your fondness for rail travel, realizing in the process that rail of that era did indeed offer some fabulous ways to travel.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> You made me revisit my post. And upon doing so, saw I had mistakenly typed _contemporaneous_ travel, rather than _current_, and immediately thought of you and your fondness for rail travel, realizing in the process that rail of that era did indeed offer some fabulous ways to travel.


Can't unring the bell, but after WWII, I sure wish we had invested in rail the way we did in an interstate highway system. We'd have one heck of an interstate rail system today if we had.


----------



## Oldsarge

After WWII, Americans were so starved for the ability to travel that cars were at the top of their wish lists. Besides, the interstate highway system was designed to allow the transport of armies across N. America. That is allowed civilians to take to the open road was just a side benefit.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> After WWII, Americans were so starved for the ability to travel that cars were at the top of their wish lists. Besides, the interstate highway system was designed to allow the transport of armies across N. America. That is allowed civilians to take to the open road was just a side benefit.


I get it and, maybe, the interstate was the better choice, at minimum, at the time. I believe we could have done both, but we starved, literally, starved passenger rail out of business. The least we could have done was maintained what we had and started building toward a high-speed rail network.

Now, for a lot of reason that would quickly become political conversations, we can't build a mile of high-speed rail for anything shy of a ridiculously high price.

And don't get me wrong, I love America's car culture (just watched "Ford v Ferrari" and got an adrenaline shot of American car culture), just wish we hadn't neglected rail to the point that we can't seem to get it back let alone move forward.

It's only a feeling, but I've always wondered if some of the "transporting of armies" argument was more about politics needing a way to sell the interstate to the public as we seemed to move armies pretty well - on rail - without it during WWII.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> I get it and, maybe, the interstate was the better choice, at minimum, at the time. I believe we could have done both, but we starved, literally, starved passenger rail out of business. The least we could have done was maintained what we had and started building toward a high-speed rail network.
> 
> Now, for a lot of reason that would quickly become political conversations, we can't build a mile of high-speed rail for anything shy of a ridiculously high price.
> 
> And don't get me wrong, I love America's car culture (just watched "Ford v Ferrari" and got an adrenaline shot of American car culture), just wish we hadn't neglected rail to the point that we can't seem to get it back let alone move forward.
> 
> It's only a feeling, but I've always wondered if some of the "transporting of armies" argument was more about politics needing a way to sell the interstate to the public as we seemed to move armies pretty well - on rail - without it during WWII.


True, but we weren't defending a seaboard from invasion and after masterminding Operation Overlord, that's exactly what Eisenhower was worried about. After all, the closest Soviet port to the US was on the Pacific.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> True, but we weren't defending a seaboard from invasion and after masterminding Operation Overlord, that's exactly what Eisenhower was worried about. After all, the closest Soviet port to the US was on the Pacific.


Fair points.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Erte


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Erte
> 
> View attachment 47164


Our ladies and their pets, but one must ask, who is the "Top Cat" in the picture above. I would be more cautious of the one standing tall! I think she bites? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

More streamline moderne


----------



## drpeter

Many Art Deco travel posters as well:


----------



## Oldsarge

Posters that could go in the Java thread.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47432


Timely, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48008


Not trying to be funny, but the car in the illustration above looks a lot like the Pine Wood Derby cars I built back in my scouting days.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Not trying to be funny, but the car in the illustration above looks a lot like the Pine Wood Derby cars I built back in my scouting days.


I suspect that your pinewood derby racer looked a lot like the original.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48124


Such beautiful woodwork...they just don't make them like that anymore!



Oldsarge said:


> I suspect that your pinewood derby racer looked a lot like the original.


Your inner teacher is showing, my friend, and thank you for that (and the much needed correction regarding my syntax). Our oldest daughter is a high school English teacher and I drive her a bit crazy with my tortured wordsmithing. LOL..


----------



## Oldsarge

Kind of down-market Deco.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48215
> 
> 
> View attachment 48216


Nothing short of magnificent! We just don't build them like that anymore.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48206


Beautiful, but always running for his life, that mouse. Life can indeed be a bitch! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Serious wallpaper!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48439


I don't recall they built them like that back in the day, but boy would I love to straddle the Iron Horse pictured above, for at least a turn or two around the neighborhood!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48459


Aerodynamics...a fascinating subject. Paraphrasing the words of Officer Candidate Zac Mayo, speaking to Candidate Sid Worley, "you get me through aerodynamics, my friend, and you can write your own ticket!" Trivia question for the day...what iconic movie is that line taken from? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Aerodynamics...a fascinating subject. Paraphrasing the words of Officer Candidate Zac Mayo, speaking to Candidate Sid Worley, "you get me through aerodynamics, my friend, and you can write your own ticket!" Trivia question for the day...what iconic movie is that line taken from? :icon_scratch:


"An Officer and a Gentleman." It's been long time since I've seen it and might not have recognized the quote without the characters' names.


----------



## Oldsarge

I do so admire Lalique


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> "An Officer and a Gentleman." It's been long time since I've seen it and might not have recognized the quote without the characters' names.


Your memory has served you with great honor today. My friend, you are spot on with your answer. Well done good Sir.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48605
> 
> 
> View attachment 48606
> 
> 
> View attachment 48607


Feeling artistically enriched by the final two photos in the stream above, I must tell you that the rat tasked with beating that maze in the top picture has a relatively easy task ahead! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

This may be a dupe.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> This may be a dupe.
> 
> View attachment 48646


Perhaps a dupe, but certainly worth a second look!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48921


For about five years, the walk from my apartment to the office took me right through that building. The two rectangles at the base on each side (next to the larger arches) are walkways from one side of the building to the other (the arches are for vehicular traffic). I loved walking through it as it is beautiful, impressive and you felt its history.

Also over the years, I went to several meetings in the building. It is insanely cool. You can tell that it was a building built by a very, very wealthy company, which was what the New York Central was when it put the building up in 1929.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


⇧ Has an echo of the famous cover of Fitzgerald's "Tender is the Night."


----------



## Oldsarge

Egyptian Revival c. 1920.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldsarge said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49032
Click to expand...

Classic beauties, both of them! Although I suspect the upper pic's suspension would be much kinder to an aging frame like mine, than would the lower one. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49677


Reminds me of those Gee Bee Air Racers. Their decidedly blocky profile misleads people as to the true operational realities of such aircraft.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Reminds me of those Gee Bee Air Racers. Their decidedly blocky profile misleads people as to the true operational realities of such aircraft.


I'm pretty sure that's what that is. They were really fast and their reputation for being dangerous is probably overstated. All the racers would kill you in a heartbeat if the pilot made a mistake.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49912


It must be ironic...I was just recently looking at the picture above (I'm pretty sure) in a book of Railroad Photographs in the Melbourne, Fl. Barnes and Nobles book store. Now I wish I had bought that book! LOL


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50822


I found it necessary to force myself to admit that I rather liked your get out the vote poster, considering the 68+ political ad robo calls we received between last night and the present moment! Both parties have gone completely nuts. I've already voted, dammit...leave me alone! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I found it necessary to force myself to admit that I rather liked your get out the vote poster, considering the 68+ political ad robo calls we received between last night and the present moment! Both parties have gone completely nuts. I've already voted, dammit...leave me alone! LOL.


You got that right! I kept getting texts and calls to encourage me to 'Go to the Polls." This is Oregon, dammit. We've universally been voting by mail for over twenty years. I voted about two weeks ago. Sheesh.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51235


My fist visual impression was of a mechanical version of the Flash and his two best buddies, stepping out at speed for a quick turn around the track! Great illustration, BTW.


----------



## Oldsarge

This is very odd.


----------



## Oldsarge

Cross posted from Illustrated Java Thread


----------



## Fading Fast




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Cross posted from Illustrated Java Thread
> View attachment 51251


Now that is a work of art that I would frame and hang in my kitchen, accessorizing the beloved coffee corral! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> View attachment 51264


I really regret the passing of flying boats. If I had become a cyber lord, I'd have a custom PBY re-engined with turboprops.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> I really regret the passing of flying boats. If I had become a cyber lord, I'd have a custom PBY re-engined with turboprops.
> 
> View attachment 51281


I love their technology and aesthetic. There's something crazy beautiful about a behemoth airplane landing on water and taxing to a dock.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> I love their technology and aesthetic. There's something crazy beautiful about a behemoth airplane landing on water and taxing to a dock.
> View attachment 51287
> 
> View attachment 51290
> View attachment 51289
> View attachment 51291


I enthusiastically support your and Oldsarge's affinity for flying boats, but if said craft is incompatible with serving as a mobile weapons platform, it is just an unnecessary extravagance. Look at the A-10 Warthog, when you take away it's main gun, it's just another ride at the carnival! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I enthusiastically support your and Oldsarge's affinity for flying boats, but if said craft is incompatible with serving as a mobile weapons platform, it is just an unnecessary extravagance. Look at the A-10 Warthog, when you take away it's main gun, it's just another ride at the carnival! LOL.


And just what do you have against 'unnecessary extravagances', especially on a men's clothing site where we all drool over bespoke? 😁


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Ayn Rand said that this sculpture inspired her to title her 1957 novel "Atlas Shrugged." She basically explains that choice in the novel - while stating the core message of the book - in the following passage:​​"If you saw Atlas, the giant who holds the world on his shoulders, if you saw that he stood, blood running down his chest, his knees buckling, his arms trembling but still trying to hold the world aloft with the last of his strength, and the greater his effort the heavier the world bore down upon his shoulders-what would you tell him to do?"​​"I . . . don't know. What . . . could he do? What would you tell him?"​​"To shrug."​​- p. 455 ; Francisco d'Anconia to Hank Rearden​​I pass this statue a lot and always think of her novel when I do.​


----------



## Fading Fast

Re our recent Clipper conversation, I came across these yesterday:


----------



## Oldsarge

That was the best part of _Raiders of the Lost Ark _for me. Indie boarding a China Clipper and following the route across the map.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51649


Art in Architecture.....a novel concept, an eye catching abode!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Tamara!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52347


Does that toaster have a bagel setting? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

More Tamara


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Tamara's portrait of her cook.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Tamara in her green Bugatti


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52948


It strikes me as an Art-Deco version of a New Mexico landscape....or perhaps Sedona, AZ?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> It strikes me as an Art-Deco version of a New Mexico landscape....or perhaps Sedona, AZ?


My guess is the Arizona sky island country. You can see a similar view from the Post/Regimental/Commandants' quarters on Ft. Huachuca, AZ. A truly wondrous place with much history, glorious scenery and many places you aren't allowed into. Regimental HQ for Military Intelligence, after all.


----------



## Oldsarge

Even Art Deco can be ugly at times . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53130


Jeez Louise, I've always been a fan of Henna tattoo's!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Looks a bit like Wright to me, but maybe I am just Wrong...


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53823
> 
> 
> View attachment 53824


Four or five of those dressed-up bumper cars and a 65" high definition flat screen would make quite the Ist rate screening room! I've got the TV, but will have to work on the seating! Right now I've got to settle for a 20+ year old leather couch. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53873


Truth be told, I always yearned to try a BMW on for size, but the buy American thing was strong in me during my biking days and the only iron horses to be found in my corral/garage were Harley Davidson.


----------



## Oldsarge

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

elevator doors


----------



## Oldsarge

And something transitional between nouveau and deco


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I know it looks like a death ray but it's a lamp. The label even said so.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54616
> 
> 
> I know it looks like a death ray but it's a lamp. The label even said so.


A lamp.....perhaps, but it looks a bit like a really vintage Bug Zapper to me? I'd like to put one of those on our lanai during the bug season!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54626


Emotionally quite touching and to be sure, the image above makes on think!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54974


Now if the trailer were only an Airstream , I would have loved (vs liked) the illustration above.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55055


Looks to be an art deco version of the Songbird, Sky Kings airplane on that old TV series of the same name (Sky King). Kirby Grant, the actor who played Sky King, died in a car accident on the way to watch the launch of the Space Shuttle Challenger. Ironic, huh?


----------



## Oldsarge

This is Contemporary Deco. It was made in 2019!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

R2-DECO


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> R2-DECO
> 
> View attachment 55449


Can't help but notice that in another life R2 Deco........could have been a high end vacuum cleaner/carpet shampooer. Yes, no? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Can't help but notice that in another life R2 Deco........could have been a high end vacuum cleaner/carpet shampooer. Yes, no? LOL.


Hotel size?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56070


Age can indeed be a form of beauty, in and of itself....methinks.


----------



## penguinstyle

I just found this thread and had to think of my travels to New Zealand. There is a very small city named "Napier" which got destroyed in the 1930s. Althoug there was this still ongoing economical crisis (or maybe even due to this crisis) a lot of unemployed workers and students of architecture were sent to this city to rebuild in fully in Art déco style. It is quite an exceptional feeling to visit this city, nowhere else in the world one can find so many art déco buildings as over there. Thats also why there is a special festival every year. For me this has been the first time I really got in touch with art déco. Unfortunately I couldn't find a good picture on my computer :/


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Age can indeed be a form of beauty, in and of itself....methinks.


Oh, I HOPE so! 😁


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56675


An early pictorial ad, perhaps, for that classic silver screen fare..."Planes, Trains, and Automobiles!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56976


A stylized Art Deco version of Buzz Lightyear, who has been heard to proclaim..."To infinity and beyond...and I could do it, if I didn't have 200 pounds of bird sh*t stuck to my stainless steel ass!" Living downtown has it's challenges. LOL. 

PS: My apologies to the fine arts community, in advance!


----------



## Fading Fast

Check out this insane Art Deco grill on the wonderfully named 1931 Isotta Fraschini seen in the movie "Murder, My Sweet" (comments on the movie here:  #636 )









And some web pictures of the grill:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57932


Flying the mail back in the day would have been a great way to make a living...a more romantic version of what the UPS and Fed Ex pilots do modern day...yes, no?


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Flying the mail back in the day would have been a great way to make a living...a more romantic version of what the UPS and Fed Ex pilots do modern day...yes, no?


There are several good 1930s movies on air mail (which was often just one thing an "air freight" company did back then), pilots and the risks and romance of early flying:

It's been a long time since I've seen this one, but remember enjoying it: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0022615/

"Only Angels have Wings" is a really good movie, an under-rated one IMHO: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0031762/

"Night Flight" is a good early flying one about pilots taking on a dangerous mission to get a medicine to Brazil to stop a polio outbreak: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0024381/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_65

And, finally, "Central Airport" isn't about airmail, just running and early airport. It is a fun, quick one with a lot of Art Deco architecture: #26199


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Flying the mail back in the day would have been a great way to make a living...a more romantic version of what the UPS and Fed Ex pilots do modern day...yes, no?


You might also enjoy this 1930s novel centered around flying and pilots taking risks:

 #764


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58425


Realizing the size and potential weight of the "jug" being carried between them and acknowledging the absence of a coxswain to guide their efforts, I must ask, "which way are they going with their burden? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I love WPA art.


----------



## Fading Fast




----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> View attachment 58720


I am a sucker for the vintage wood cased radios! Had a few, but downsized to one when we sold the family home in Valparaiso, IN and migrated South.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> I am a sucker for the vintage wood cased radios! Had a few, but downsized to one when we sold the family home in Valparaiso, IN and migrated South.


We have one wood (in storage) and one bakelight (working and in use regularly) radio that we love.


----------



## Oldsarge

In college I had a friend who would scour the local 2nd hand stores for the floor mounted models, take out their guts and replace them with what were state of the art audio. They were wonderful.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58813


That building is crazy cool.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58899


Are we looking at "Art Decco Barbie's High Rise Condo...or perhaps the parking garage attached thereto? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59379


That lamp has so much greter presence and personality than the can lights they installed throughout this eagles nest. Can you imagine all of the planets of our solar system illuminating one's gathering room?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

An airport in New Orleans, totally restored after Katrina.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60032


I love those old, decorative fans, but I doubt that one would meet today's safety specs. The protective screen does not look to be protective enough. However, it regains a great work of art.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60712


I can see Howard Hughes, a real life Jedi knight standing in the shadows, advising "Buzz Lightyear" "Buzz, I am your father" and Buzz replying "not in your lifetime, stud! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## fishertw

eagle2250 said:


> That lamp has so much greter presence and personality than the can lights they installed throughout this eagles nest. Can you imagine all of the planets of our solar system illuminating one's gathering room?


And then having one that is flat representing the earth that we live on! (grin)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60959


Not your typical stained glass window, but it is rather beautiful in it's own way.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61212
> 
> 
> View attachment 61213


Pretty fancy woodworking art., but alas, if I had spent what it would cost to buy one of those liquor cabinets, I wouldn't have had much left to stock the bar! LOL.  Beautiful work though.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61895


What an interestingly designed fainting couch. Were it on sale and upholstered in navy and/or maroon leather this day, it would make a great favorite reading spot in the master's bedroom! LOL.


----------



## rs525

I adore Art Deco styles. It's classy, beautiful and never goes out of style. Wish it was more prominent.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62410


Iron Horse art, for sure....looking very futuristic.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62906


Nice vase!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63347


Paraphrasing the great, but fictional Crocodile Dundee, "Aye, now that's a skylight!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## roman totale XVII

^ Very nice! Some more from Cleveland, the old coastguard station. More Art Moderne, but it looks like the thread isn't being too zealous over the Moderne/ Deco/ Nouveau difference.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64325


The Greek God is playing with his toy tank truck? Prophetic, perhaps.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> The Greek God is playing with his toy tank truck? Prophetic, perhaps.


God of transportation?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## roman totale XVII

Oldsarge said:


> God of transportation?


Guardians of Traffic and the inspiration for the new name of the Cleveland Indians
https://clevelandmagazine.com/in-the-cle/articles/the-guardians-of-trafficThere is actually a lot of, very local, debate as to whether 'Traffic' or 'Transportation' is their original and proper name.


----------



## eagle2250

roman totale XVII said:


> Guardians of Traffic and the inspiration for the new name of the Cleveland Indians
> https://clevelandmagazine.com/in-the-cle/articles/the-guardians-of-trafficThere is actually a lot of, very local, debate as to whether 'Traffic' or 'Transportation' is their original and proper name.


Thank you for sharing that very interesting article with us. I'm somewhat embarrassed to admit that I lived in Strongsville, OH and worked out of the Cleveland Federal Building for four years, way back when. I should have been familiar with the Bridge and statues in question, but alas, I was not. Thanks again for filling that void!


----------



## Oviatt

Horrible picture (because I was really photographing a cocktail) but my favorite of my many Art Deco things is the mantel clock by Thomas François Cartier of a bronze panther stalking its prey over a marble base, with two matching side thingies which I believe make up a







_garniture_ (which sounds cornichons and parsley on the side to me) which sits on a mid 20's deco burlwood console, although I think meant for a mantel.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64851


"Nooo Stop"? Interesting detail....yes, no? It's more ornate and arguably more rustic, for sure, but it reminds me of my many trips on the Union Station escalator at Foggy Bottom. I didn't realize it back then, but those were way more simpler times!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67285


Wooden renditions of Heckle and Jeckle, methinks. I used to watch their cartoons...my original mentors for becoming the A..H..e so many of my associates proclaim me to be. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68463


Looking at the above, I/m not sure if we are looking at one of Luke Skywalker's Land Speeders or at a concept design for a modern day motorcycle?


----------



## Oldsarge

Whichever it is, it's very cool.


----------



## Oldsarge

A world that should have been


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69271


Art Deco Airstream, perchance?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71477


Unless advised otherwise, I will assume the above to be a radio....fitted with Teacups and everything. Yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Unless advised otherwise, I will assume the above to be a radio....fitted with Teacups and everything. Yes, no?


I think so


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75247


Looks like a "National Lampoon" cover from the 70's!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75293


Can't help but wonder if the camera in hand is also an Agfa creation. If so, bothe the film and the camera are collectors items today. Jeez Louise, that comment could apply to almost any film camera, given the market dominance of digital cameras in today's market.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78101


Are we looking at doves or parakeets encircling that bowl? The first we could share a meal, with them being the entree and with the other we could share a conversation . LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Are we looking at doves or parakeets encircling that bowl? The first we could share a meal, with them being the entree and with the other we could share a conversation . LOL.


The label said parakeets.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78409


Great storytellers are an all too rare resource and one that we should properly treasureand some are accomplished poets, as well.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I want to live in this era.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84572


If the radio pictured above sounds half as good as it looks, it is indeed a winner! Now that is a collectible that would be well worth adding to the hoard. Thanks for sharing that one, for sure.


----------



## rs525

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84572


That looks like it came straight out of the Emerald City in Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84572


Would love one of these w/tubes!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85100


I think it was 55 years ago I rode a Greyhound Bus from Lock Haven, PA to McGuire AFB, NJ, to complete a flight physical and physical aptitude exams as part of the selection process for admission to the USAF Academy. Fortunately I was awarded a 4-Year AFROTC scholarship that took me to Penn State because I received only an alternate appointment to the Academy. The life lesson to be noted in this story..."never fail to have a Plan B, just in case! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

And alternate Plans C & D aren't a bad idea. #1 daughter went to UColoradoBoulder for that same reason.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87443
> 
> 
> View attachment 87444


A golden age of railroads, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Helsinki


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Flying boats are Art Deco incarnate.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89870


Mine is shaped like a rocket and rests vertically on it's tail. Liquid fueled, what else?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89989


Any way we cut it, both drivers pictured above are still flying! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90602


The French Inhaler?


----------



## Oldsarge

Atomizer! Atomizer!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91483


Man! Does anyone else see what I see?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------

